# Preparense para caidas fuertes en bolsa!



## Depeche (8 Sep 2011)

El Nasdaq acaba de tocar la resistencia de 2.550 puntos, a partir de aqui va a bajar con fuerza,estas bajadas se van a trasladar a todos los mercados, ya ha finalizado el pequeño rebote de ayer, a partir de ahora es recomendable permanecer fuera de los mercados bursátiles,van a ser caidas importantes y continuadas.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Sep 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> El Nasdaq acaba de tocar la resistencia de 2.550 puntos, a partir de aqui va a bajar con fuerza,estas bajadas se van a trasladar a todos los mercados, ya ha finalizado el pequeño rebote de ayer, a partir de ahora es recomendable permanecer fuera de los mercados bursátiles,van a ser caidas importantes y continuadas.



¿ eres adivin@ ? ¿ expert@ en Bolsa ?ienso:ienso:...Fuentes, fuentes por favor...8:


----------



## Marco_Antonio (8 Sep 2011)

y si así fuera porque ibas a avisarnos???


----------



## невежда (8 Sep 2011)

Vamos, canta que esto es la Burbuja........ que sabes de verdad.


----------



## Depeche (8 Sep 2011)

Simplemente lo digo basándome en mi análisis. Si lo aviso es porque se supone que esto es un foro y se puede expresar opiniones. Pero si a alguien le molesta borro el mensaje.


----------



## Moncho (8 Sep 2011)

para nada depeche, todas tus opiniones son agradecidas!


----------



## Depeche (8 Sep 2011)

Creo que el nasdaq como mucho va a tocar el 2.570 antes de cerrar mercados en Europa,pero a partir de cierre aqui se va a desplomar el nasdaq, y mañana empezarán las bolsas muy a la baja, hay mucha gente que esta larga y le va a pillar con el paso cambiado.


----------



## Moncho (8 Sep 2011)

como ves san, bbva, repsol, telefonica..? hasta donde esperar para entrar?


----------



## San Karlillo (8 Sep 2011)

Estaremos atentos:8:. Si aciertas aplausos sino :abajo::abajo::abajo: .


----------



## Egam (8 Sep 2011)

te refieres al NQ100??? porque solo ha tocado los 2238
EDITO: Ok, ya he visto que no es. tocando los 2560


----------



## montytorri (8 Sep 2011)

Depeche, acertará o no,pero me parece de los foreros a los que hay que leer, luego cada uno es mayorcito para saber que hacer con sus dineros, yo como no tengo acciones, solo le leo y aprendo......


----------



## Depeche (8 Sep 2011)

Me refiero al nasdaq 100, respecto a como veo BBVA,Santader,Telefónica, no te puedo decir ahora mismo, no las tengo estudiadas a fondo, pero si que te puedo decir que van a bajar bastante,según mi modesta opinión.
A golpe pronto te puedo decir que BBVA quizá tenga un buen soporte para entrar en 4,45 euros, antes me abstendría de entrar.


----------



## Moncho (8 Sep 2011)

montytorri dijo:


> Depeche, acertará o no,pero me parece de los foreros a los que hay que leer, luego cada uno es mayorcito para saber que hacer con sus dineros, yo como no tengo acciones, solo le leo y aprendo......



eso es, tal cual lo veo yo


----------



## Arrebonico (8 Sep 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Simplemente lo digo basándome en mi análisis. Si lo aviso es porque se supone que esto es un foro y se puede expresar opiniones. Pero si a alguien le molesta borro el mensaje.



Creo que el compeñero esperaba un análisis y no una opinión. Como siempre, queremos rebatir y aportar, nada más.


Un saludo.


----------



## Depeche (8 Sep 2011)

Moncho dijo:


> como ves san, bbva, repsol, telefonica..? hasta donde esperar para entrar?



Repsol no la tocaría antes de 15,35 euros, pero ya te digo que no la tengo estudiada a fondo,seguramente caerá más, quizá hasta 12,50 euros, pero antes tendrá sus rebotes,pero ya te digo que por encima de estos niveles no entraría.

Telefónica se va como mínimo a 12,50 euros,antes abstenerse de entrar.

Y finalmente SAN no la tocaría antes de 4,50 euros,aunque creo que llegará tranquilamente a 4 euros.

De BBVA ya he dicho en mensaje anterior que creo que bajará como mínimo a 4,40 euros.

Un saludo.


----------



## Depeche (8 Sep 2011)

El ibex se va de cabeza a 6.700 puntos, es inevitable que baje a tocar ese nivel.


----------



## Depeche (8 Sep 2011)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Creo que el compeñero esperaba un análisis y no una opinión. Como siempre, queremos rebatir y aportar, nada más.
> 
> 
> Un saludo.



Mi análisis es bastante complejo, lo que digo es una opinión después de hacer mi propio análisis. Pero no voy a poner ahora gráficas ni enrrollarme explicando que es lo que me lleva a pensar en ello.
Simplemente digo lo que digo y espero que a nadie le parezca mal.


----------



## San Karlillo (8 Sep 2011)

Depeche , el Bbva a 4.45 equiparandolo supondria 6380 en el IBEX. No lo veo 

a corto a este nivel aunque la verdad hoy en dia ya me lo creo todo.


----------



## Depeche (8 Sep 2011)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Creo que el compeñero esperaba un análisis y no una opinión. Como siempre, queremos rebatir y aportar, nada más.
> 
> 
> Un saludo.



Si quieres rebatir, empieza por darme tu opinión y decirme cual es tu punto de vista y yo te lo rebatiré o te diré si estoy de acuerdo o no, y en caso contrario te diré porque creo que veremos los niveles que yo creo. Pero antes dame tu opinión y lo que tu crees que va a suceder en las bolsas desde tu punto de vista.


----------



## Depeche (8 Sep 2011)

En este preciso momento el nasdaq 100 está a punto de tocar el nivel de 2.570 (quizá no lo toque por poco,puede ser que llegue a 2.568),ahora vais a ver como empieza a perder fuerza de aqui al cierre de los indices europeos,estamos a punto de empezar a ver el desplome que empezará mañana y la semana que viene se acentuará con muchísima más fuerza.


----------



## Depeche (8 Sep 2011)

En el ibex 35 creo que el nivel por arriba está en 8.285 y creo que en cuanto toque en breve ese nivel empezará a darse la vuelta para abajo,a partir de mañana grandes caídas.


----------



## Depeche (8 Sep 2011)

Por cierto,el nasdaq que digo es el composite.
Ahora mismo está en 2.568 nivel en el que creo que empezará a darse la vuelta y caer con fuerza.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Sep 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Por cierto,el nasdaq que digo es el composite.
> Ahora mismo está en 2.568 nivel en el que creo que empezará a darse la vuelta y caer con fuerza.



¿ es Ud. consciente que entrar a predecir aqui algo así y fallar es sinónimo de Owned ?ienso:


----------



## Depeche (8 Sep 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ es Ud. consciente que entrar a predecir aqui algo así y fallar es sinónimo de Owned ?ienso:



Se nota que no me conoce usted, por supuesto que lo se, si me conociese sabria que he hecho predicciones tiempo atrás que parecían imposible que se pudieran cumplir,incluso las he hecho poniendo fecha y niveles, repase mis mensajes, y por muy dificiles que parecían de cumplirse y cuando parecía que me iba a ganar el owned,finalmente se cumplieron, mire por ejemplo mis predicciones sobre la plata, o pregunte por mi,hay gente que me lee desde hace tiempo, y lo digo sin acritud.
En resumidas cuentas,en el momento que hago esta afirmación y predicción, por supuesto que soy consciente de que me puedo llevar un owned.


----------



## Moncho (8 Sep 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ es Ud. consciente que entrar a predecir aqui algo así y fallar es sinónimo de Owned ?ienso:



el que no habla, no se equivoca.

depeche ha compartido muchos comentarios en este foro, en su mayoria acertados y todos ellos por lo menos justificados.

Sin ser un experto ni mucho menos, confio en que acierte de nuevo o por lo menos se acerque.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (8 Sep 2011)

No entiendo de AT, pero estamos hablando de los mínimos de la era post-lehman, no parece muy descabellado teniendo en cuenta que la economía real está bastante peor en todo Occidente, y el double dip usano que algunos llevamos comentando ya desde el año pasado parece que viene irremediablemente en 2012.


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (8 Sep 2011)

Venir viene, pero ¿está descontado? Lo digo porque es tan evidente que se va a producir la recesión mundial que me extraña que la bolsa no lo haya reflejado todavía. ¿A qué esperan, a recoger la cosecha?


----------



## syn (8 Sep 2011)

_El profeta lo dijo en la plaza: «Dentro de veinte años el Señor descenderá nuevamente a la tierra. Y habrá justicia», pero los descreídos le gritaron: «Es muy cómodo predecir lo que va a suceder dentro de veinte años. ¿Quién va a pedirte cuentas si te equivocas?». 


El profeta lo dijo en la plaza: «No bien comience el nuevo siglo, el sol se oscurecerá y habrá dos noches por jornada», pero los descreídos le gritaron: «Bah, es muy fácil anunciar lo que va a ocurrir el año 2001. ¿Quién va a reclamarte si te equivocas?» 


El profeta lo dijo en la plaza: «Dentro de tres años la tierra se arrugará formando colinas y promontorios nuevos y en más de una llanura se abrirán cráteres», pero los descreídos le gritaron: «Es muy trivial pronosticar lo que va a acaecer dentro de tres años. Si tu profecía falla ¿dónde te encontraremos para lapidarte?» 


Entonces el profeta, sin perder la calma, dijo en la plaza: «Dentro de diez segundos os mostraré mi lengua», y antes de que algún descreído lo pusiera en duda, el profeta mostró su lengua innegable y probada, vaticinada y roja. _
*Mario Benedetti*


----------



## morgan (8 Sep 2011)

Hola:

Depeche, comenta esto en el hilo del ibex .

Simplemente decir que esto es un foro y cada uno es libre de decir lo que quiera, con indepedencia de que sepa de lo que habla o no. Mientras no se meta con nadie, que diga lo que quiera. 

Depeche es un forero que al menos para mí se ha ganado cierta credibilidad, porque ha dado predicciones bastante aproximadas en el tema de la plata, y sin ir más lejos ayer me vino de perlas una opinión suya en el hilo del ibex cuando dijo justo cuando estaba en máximos que ya no pasaba de ese 8150. Le hice caso y efectivamente así fué. 

Depeche, no dejes de hacer predicciones. Que luego unos se las crean y otros no, eso ya es cosa de cada uno. A algunos nos resulta interesante ver tu punto de vista .

¿6700?. ¿Piensas que tocaremos el mínimo del 2009 y haremos doble suelo?. Me cuesta creerlo pero habrá que estar atento a ese posible escenario.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Sep 2011)

que conste por escrito que la anterior apreciación hecha al Sr. Depeche no la hacía con ánimo revanchista:no:...todo al contrario, era solo por evitarle el escarnio público...opiniones tan valientes hacen honor al que las publica...


----------



## Asturiano (8 Sep 2011)

Juaas y conozco un colega que invirtió en Telefónica a 14,9 se las va a comer a base de bien, mira que le avise. :bla:


----------



## platero y yo (8 Sep 2011)

¿Cómo evoluciona la cosa?


----------



## expresionista (8 Sep 2011)

Si Obama anuncia el esperado QE3 hoy, dónde va a ir a parar ese dinero?


----------



## tampocoyo (8 Sep 2011)

Pues si lo dice Depeche...

OJITO AL DATO


----------



## Moncho (9 Sep 2011)

IBEX 35 8.171,40 -1,29 10:16 
EUROSTOXX 2.137,87 -1,18 10:01 


De momento..


----------



## Depeche (9 Sep 2011)

El ibex de momento cae un 2,20% y lo gordo está por llegar.


----------



## Gamu (9 Sep 2011)

Asturiano dijo:


> Juaas y conozco un colega que invirtió en Telefónica a 14,9 se las va a comer a base de bien, mira que le avise. :bla:



Pues a ese precio le dan un 12% de dividendo... aunque claro, el dividendo de hoy no es seguro para mañana. 

Yo mismo tengo unas TEF compradas un euro por encima del precio actual, si bajan otro euro más... pues dos piedras. Prefiero tener algo de pasta metido en renta variable, algo de pasta en plata, y mucho en liquidez. Revisad lo que les pasó a todos los que estaban en liquidez en Venezuela con la devaluación del Bolivar, o en Argentina con el corralito. Si siguen salvando a nuestros bancos, prefiero tener algo de pasta en renta variable no financiera, que en un depósito devaluable de un día para otro. 

Aqui vamos a perder todos, pero unos más que otros.


----------



## Darthor (9 Sep 2011)

Por ahora Depeche va bien encaminado, caída en picado!


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (9 Sep 2011)

Darthor dijo:


> Por ahora Depeche va bien encaminado, caída en picado!




Circula el rumor de que Grecia hace default este finde.


----------



## HaCHa (9 Sep 2011)

Yo a Depeche empecé mirándolo con lupa y ahora le hago mogollón de caso.

Hoy me ha ahorrado una pasta, el muy cabrón... Yo iba a comprar en la apertura y acabo de tomar posiciones a media hora del cierre, por un 4% menos.

Sí, ya sé que él dice que esto seguirá cayendo, pero es que yo calculo mis propias resistencias y me fijo en determinados valores que...


----------



## Depeche (9 Sep 2011)

Me da la sensación de que el Ibex lo van a cerrar hoy en 7.950 puntos.


----------



## Moncho (9 Sep 2011)

IBEX: 7.938,90 (-4,09%)
y seguimos...


----------



## Moncho (9 Sep 2011)

El Ibex cierra la sesión con pérdidas del 4,4%, hasta 7.910 puntos
se acabo el dia!

si es cierto lo de grecia no se yo hasta donde nos iremos!!


----------



## Asturiano (9 Sep 2011)

Huele a guanazo total, menudo viernes negro.


----------



## Depeche (9 Sep 2011)

Ya lo avise,jeje


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (9 Sep 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Ya lo avise,jeje



Vas camino de sentarte a la derecha de Tochovista, nuestro señor. Sigue así, aprendiz de gurú


----------



## plastic_age (9 Sep 2011)

Depeche, mereces un aplauso y no un owned, eso para los que te criticaron antes de la bajada de hoy, 9 sep 2011. (-4.44 %, todos los valores en rojo)
Si no es mucho preguntar, ya que tienes tan buen ojo, ¿cuál es tu pronóstico del oro y de la plata?
Y ya nos dirás el truco, yo una vez le puse un suelo a la bolsa, y el owned me lo puse yo mismo, quité mi link. Lo que está pasando no tiene nombre.
Depeche (y Perlen, que sabe un huevo), dinos ya de una vez si vamos al guano, y si nos da tiempo a hacer las maletas, o coger el avión con lo puesto.


----------



## necho (9 Sep 2011)

Vaya, si este hilo se hubiese abierto en el principal hubiera dado más de sí y Depeche ya iría camino a la canonización.

Menudo castañazo del EURO hoy :8:


----------



## Gotterdamerung (9 Sep 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> El Nasdaq acaba de tocar la resistencia de 2.550 puntos, a partir de aqui va a bajar con fuerza,estas bajadas se van a trasladar a todos los mercados, ya ha finalizado el pequeño rebote de ayer, a partir de ahora es recomendable permanecer fuera de los mercados bursátiles,van a ser caidas importantes y continuadas.



Por qué mantenerse fuera si se puede uno forrar a la baja? (en algunas bolsas estranjeras, claro)


----------



## ibero (9 Sep 2011)

Depeche:

Dos cosas brevemente:

Me quito el sombrero!!!!!!

Oleeee!!!!!!!!

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## calimero215 (9 Sep 2011)

Diosssss!!! que fiera por dios.

Depeche vas camino de ser un ser de luz en este gran foro!!!!

enhorabuena y dinos mas cosas


----------



## Depeche (9 Sep 2011)

plastic_age dijo:


> Depeche, mereces un aplauso y no un owned, eso para los que te criticaron antes de la bajada de hoy, 9 sep 2011. (-4.44 %, todos los valores en rojo)
> Si no es mucho preguntar, ya que tienes tan buen ojo, ¿cuál es tu pronóstico del oro y de la plata?
> Y ya nos dirás el truco, yo una vez le puse un suelo a la bolsa, y el owned me lo puse yo mismo, quité mi link. Lo que está pasando no tiene nombre.
> Depeche (y Perlen, que sabe un huevo), dinos ya de una vez si vamos al guano, y si nos da tiempo a hacer las maletas, o coger el avión con lo puesto.



De la plata he escrito bastante, en resumidas cuentas puedo decirte que creo que el único camino que le queda es al alza, creo que para final de septiembre llegará a 49-50 dolares.
De cara al año que viene creo que es muy factible llegar como mínimo a 75 dolares,pero eso ya se hablará, hay que ir paso a paso.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Sep 2011)

Depeche es Ud. un crack:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:...espero que no se tomará a mal mi post del principio...solo era para evitarle el escarnio no era nada personal...:o...acepte mis disculpas si le he ofendido...


----------



## Depeche (9 Sep 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Depeche es Ud. un crack:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:...espero que no se tomará a mal mi post del principio...solo era para evitarle el escarnio no era nada personal...:o...acepte mis disculpas si le he ofendido...



Para nada me ha ofendido! ni mucho menos, estoy acostumbrado a que duden de mi al principio, ya que soy una persona que arriesga mucho en sus predicciones y me mojo al máximo, eso hace que corra el riesgo de llevarme owneds,pero de momento me estoy saliendo airoso. 
Como siempre suelo decir, el tiempo pone a cada uno es su sitio.
Bueno señores, les deseo que pasen un feliz fin de semana.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (9 Sep 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Bueno señores, les deseo que pasen un feliz fin de semana.



Habrá que estar atento a ver si se inventan algo. Cualquier día de estos prohiben los cortos ::


----------



## la mano negra (10 Sep 2011)

Señor Depeche :

Es usted un hacha . La ha clavado con una precisión asombrosa. Le felicito.


----------



## tobias (10 Sep 2011)

pues yo estoy planteandome meterme en SAN, es que a estos precios todo es muy tentador para ir a largo.


----------



## bertok (10 Sep 2011)

La situación actual de la bolsa estaba cantada. Depeche ha acertado otras muchas veces y por eso se merecé un oleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Cordoba (10 Sep 2011)

Soy nuevo en esto del ibex, metí en Santander a un poco menos de 7, a largo, es decir controlando nervios porque agosto fue la leche, he mantenido porque me resisto a perder aunque sea para después supuestamente ganar. Mi pregunta es si espero a mínimos que anuncia depeche para compensar, o no se muy bien que hacer, la verdad es q me llamaban la atención los dividendos. De todas formas hablo de 3 o 4 mil euros, vamos que ni me arruino ni me hago multimillonario.


Saludos y gracias


----------



## plastic_age (10 Sep 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Habrá que estar atento a ver si se inventan algo. Cualquier día de estos prohiben los cortos ::



Perlen, por favor, mójate y dime lo que piensas de la evolución de la plata y el oro.
Y cuando has hablado de Grecia, ¿qué consecuencias puede tener eso para nosotros?
Venga, que también tengo fe en ti.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (10 Sep 2011)

Llevamos unas semanas-meses de infarto pero el IBEX no termina de romper hacia abajo.

La cuestión es ¿alguien se cree ya que Grecia no va a quebrar?. En realidad probablemente no quiebre oficialmente y se use un eufemismo más bonito como "reestructuración". A ver cómo se justifican los rescates a Grecia si sistemáticamente no cumplen los objetivos fijados, aunque probablemente esos objetivos sean "incumplibles". Al FMI le viene cojonudo para dar el salto del tercer mundo a la Europa del euro.

Yo creo que esta vez a diferencia de 2008 la caída de los mercados no va a arrastrar a los metales y se va a discriminar claramente entre activos en lugar de darse un supuesto pánico en el que se venda todo.La crisis europea puede empujar arriba tanto al dólar como al metal, con lo que obtendríamos doble beneficio.


----------



## gamusino30 (10 Sep 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Llevamos unas semanas-meses de infarto pero el IBEX no termina de romper hacia abajo.
> 
> *La cuestión es ¿alguien se cree ya que Grecia no va a quebrar?.* En realidad probablemente no quiebre oficialmente y se use un eufemismo más bonito como "reestructuración". A ver cómo se justifican los rescates a Grecia si sistemáticamente no cumplen los objetivos fijados, aunque probablemente esos objetivos sean "incumplibles". Al FMI le viene cojonudo para dar el salto del tercer mundo a la Europa del euro.
> 
> Yo creo que esta vez a diferencia de 2008 la caída de los mercados no va a arrastrar a los metales y se va a discriminar claramente entre activos en lugar de darse un supuesto pánico en el que se venda todo.La crisis europea puede empujar arriba tanto al dólar como al metal, con lo que obtendríamos doble beneficio.



A los griegos habria que darles por el griego y echarlos a patadas, esos ya no devuelven nada. Ahora el problema es que arrastre incluso a Alemania. Los italianos estan ya en la lista de espera, por suerte no llega el dinero para nosotros que sino rescatados tambien y ya veremos quien lo acaba pagando.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (10 Sep 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> A los griegos habria que darles por el griego y echarlos a patadas, esos ya no devuelven nada. Ahora el problema es que arrastre incluso a Alemania. Los italianos estan ya en la lista de espera, por suerte no llega el dinero para nosotros que sino rescatados tambien y ya veremos quien lo acaba pagando.



El problema es que gobierna la gran banca, y estos no quieren asumir ni un euro de pérdidas por su nefasta gestión. Van a huir hacia delante con eurobonos o lo que sea hasta que el sistema no de más de sí. Y al eje franco-alemán no le viene mal tener bajo su yugo político a media europa.


----------



## Moncho (12 Sep 2011)

sigue la sangria...

IBEX 35
Último: 7.645,400Variación: 
-264,80

-3,35 %


----------



## Depeche (12 Sep 2011)

De momento está saliendo tal y como dije.


----------



## hinka (12 Sep 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> De momento está saliendo tal y como dije.



Una idea de cuan profundo será el socavón??


----------



## Francisco Camps (12 Sep 2011)

¿Dices que el Santander se pondrá a 4.5€? La de gente que conozco que compró a 8€ porque "era un chollo".


----------



## CALEIDOSCOPIO (12 Sep 2011)

Una pregunta, si el sector financiero sigue recibiendo este varapalo y llega a bajar tanto como pronostica Depeche, ¿cabría la posibilidad de ver fusiones entre los bancos más pequeños (POPULAR, SABADELL, BANKINTER) o qué algún banco extranjero ejerciera una OPA en algunas de sus formas sobre alguno de ellos, por ejemplo el banco chino ICBC?

Enhorabuena Depeche, confiar en la valía de uno mismo y ser humilde son claves para el éxito.


----------



## gabrielo (12 Sep 2011)

es ahora el mejor momento para entrar en bolsa en los ultimos años, todavia abra que esperar unos dias haber cuando termina la sangria y despues entrar a saco,mejor momento imposible solo ver el 10 por ciento de dividendos de algunas empresas se pone la boca agua lastima de no tener ahorros.


----------



## Moncho (12 Sep 2011)

eso hoy.. quien sabe los dividendos de los años que vienen...


----------



## MariscosRecio (12 Sep 2011)

*Menudo crack!*



Depeche dijo:


> De momento está saliendo tal y como dije.



ibex 35	
7.640,7000 (-3,41)
-269,50 12/09/11 17:37:46 :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Que aconsejas para mañana comprar en largo?


----------



## Depeche (12 Sep 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> ibex 35
> 7.640,7000 (-3,41)
> -269,50 12/09/11 17:37:46 :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Que aconsejas para mañana comprar en largo?



Olvidate de comprar a largo por ahora,mañana aún vamos a ver grandes caídas,aún no es momento de entrar.


----------



## Depeche (12 Sep 2011)

El momento de entrar largo será cuando el nasdaq composite toque el 2.325
Ahora mismo está en 2.460 puntos,así que imaginaros lo que queda de caída, antes del rebote veremos una caida fuerte,habrá pánico y veremos una figura de vuelta importante,ese será el momento de entrar a largo,mientras tanto no tengais la tentación de entrar a largo. Más pistas no os puedo dar,creo que os he dado un nivel de referencia importante para que sepais cuando entrar largo,mientras tanto las bolsas irán goteando a la baja.


----------



## MariscosRecio (12 Sep 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Olvidate de comprar a largo por ahora,mañana aún vamos a ver grandes caídas,aún no es momento de entrar.




Mi idea era entrar en corto con los minifuturos, pero con la dichosa prohibición no te lo permiten. 

Por cierto que pasaría si opero en corto con futuros estando prohibido?? 

Perdona mi ignorancia pero es que va a ser mi estreno en los futuros y me gustaría empezar con buen pie.

Gracias


----------



## Pepinho (12 Sep 2011)

No hay porque preocuparse. Las autoridades han dicho que no tenemos exposición a la deuda griega.
Válgame Dios ¡


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (12 Sep 2011)

No me impresiona ninguna prediccion. Aunque aciertes 100 de 100 no significa que seas fiable. Si no nos cuentas las razones que te han llevado a hacer esas predicciones no tienes credibilidad alguna. 

¿Quien me garantiza que no estes usando la Uija (o como se escriba) para hacer las predicciones? Te puede tocar la loteria 2 veces? Si, muy improbable, pero no imposible


----------



## Gamu (12 Sep 2011)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> No me impresiona ninguna prediccion. Aunque aciertes 100 de 100 no significa que seas fiable. Si no nos cuentas las razones que te han llevado a hacer esas predicciones no tienes credibilidad alguna.
> 
> ¿Quien me garantiza que no estes usando la Uija (o como se escriba) para hacer las predicciones? Te puede tocar la loteria 2 veces? Si, muy improbable, pero no imposible



Puedes esperar sentado a que alguien te diga los entresijos de un sistema de trading que demuestra una fiabilidad tan alta como el de Depeche. 

Fiate o no te fies, pero encima que te dan consejos gratis, no te quejes porque no te dicen todos los fundamentos de ese sistema. Los departamentos de banca privada cobran un pastizal por asesorar a los clientes, ellos te darán todos los fundamentos que quieras oir  eso si, perderás pasta a porrillo.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (12 Sep 2011)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> No me impresiona ninguna prediccion. Aunque aciertes 100 de 100 no significa que seas fiable. Si no nos cuentas las razones que te han llevado a hacer esas predicciones no tienes credibilidad alguna.
> 
> ¿Quien me garantiza que no estes usando la Uija (o como se escriba) para hacer las predicciones? Te puede tocar la loteria 2 veces? Si, muy improbable, pero no imposible



Pídele a Fabra su sistema para la lotería


----------



## DrJ (12 Sep 2011)

Sr. Depeche me quito el sombrero ante Vd. 

Ya sabia la punteria que tienes en temas de metales pero la has vuelto a clavar esta vez con la bolsa


----------



## Pesado (12 Sep 2011)

Primero la plata y ahora esto. Sí señor, HENORME. ´

Enhorabuena por sus predicciones y siga así.


----------



## Silenciosa (12 Sep 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> *Llevamos unas semanas-meses de infarto pero el IBEX no termina de romper hacia abajo*.
> 
> La cuestión es ¿alguien se cree ya que Grecia no va a quebrar?. En realidad probablemente no quiebre oficialmente y se use un eufemismo más bonito como "reestructuración". A ver cómo se justifican los rescates a Grecia si sistemáticamente no cumplen los objetivos fijados, aunque probablemente esos objetivos sean "incumplibles". Al FMI le viene cojonudo para dar el salto del tercer mundo a la Europa del euro.
> 
> Yo creo que esta vez a diferencia de 2008 la caída de los mercados no va a arrastrar a los metales y se va a discriminar claramente entre activos en lugar de darse un supuesto pánico en el que se venda todo.La crisis europea puede empujar arriba tanto al dólar como al metal, con lo que obtendríamos doble beneficio.



No comento mucho en este subforo porque soy una inversora de mierda comparada con mucha de la gente que escribe aquí pero es que estaba pensando esto mismo.

Alguien con más conocimiento que yo tiene una explicación para esto?


----------



## das kind (12 Sep 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Olvidate de comprar a largo por ahora,mañana aún vamos a ver grandes caídas,aún no es momento de entrar.



Si vuelve Ud. a acertar, le prometo que... bueno, no sé, pero va a ser Ud. el pvto amo de este foro. 

Espero esa bajada del Composite y esa jornada de pánico para venir a este hilo y thankearle hasta su avatar :XX::XX:

Por cierto, ya con su nick se había ganado mis simpatías. :Aplauso:


----------



## Depeche (13 Sep 2011)

En principio mañana parece que puede haber un rebote técnico,pero bajo mi punto de vista la tendencia sigue bajista.


----------



## Moncho (13 Sep 2011)

S&p 500 1.162,27 +0,70 12/09
dow jones 11.061,12 +0,63 12/09
nasdaq 100 2.191,84 +1,30 12/09


----------



## Depeche (13 Sep 2011)

Hasta aquí llega el rebote técnico en los indices,a partir de mañana volveremos a ver bajadas importantes. Bajo mi punto de vista hay que estar fuera de los mercados. Dudo que el ibex supere el 7.835


----------



## NIKKI RAMONNE (13 Sep 2011)

¡ENHORABUENA DEPECHE! :Aplauso::

Comparto su opinión, mañana apertura positiva (dependiendo del cierre de Wall Street) y posterior bajada.

En el mercado hay mucho miedo y no hay nada más miedoso que el dinero. No obstante sigo apostando por valores sólidos (de momento) y con rentabilidad por dividendo alta (de momento, también).


----------



## morgan (13 Sep 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Hasta aquí llega el rebote técnico en los indices,a partir de mañana volveremos a ver bajadas importantes. Bajo mi punto de vista hay que estar fuera de los mercados. Dudo que el ibex supere el 7.835



Me sorprende que justifiques la caída de los mercados en base al nasdaq composite. Yo soy de la opinión que quien parte la pana e influye en el resto es el sp 500. 

No sé si acertarás en esta predicción de los 7835 porque ahora mismo los futuros del ibex están en 7890. La clave estará en el cierre del sp, que últimamente les ha dado por cierres a lo loco hacia arriba, como si el mundo se acabara mañana. Igual hoy lo hacen al revés. Si no lo hacen, seguramente mañana abramos en verde. Y en ese caso, los 7900 se me antojan claves. 

Aunque sigo pensado que podemos ir hasta los 7000-7200, siempre hay que estar abiertos a todos los posibles escenarios.


----------



## morgan (13 Sep 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Llevamos unas semanas-meses de infarto pero el IBEX no termina de romper hacia abajo.
> 
> La cuestión es ¿alguien se cree ya que Grecia no va a quebrar?. En realidad probablemente no quiebre oficialmente y se use un eufemismo más bonito como "reestructuración". A ver cómo se justifican los rescates a Grecia si sistemáticamente no cumplen los objetivos fijados, aunque probablemente esos objetivos sean "incumplibles". Al FMI le viene cojonudo para dar el salto del tercer mundo a la Europa del euro.
> 
> Yo creo que esta vez a diferencia de 2008 la caída de los mercados no va a arrastrar a los metales y se va a discriminar claramente entre activos en lugar de darse un supuesto pánico en el que se venda todo.La crisis europea puede empujar arriba tanto al dólar como al metal, con lo que obtendríamos doble beneficio.



Hombre, yo no sé que es lo que entiende usted por romper hacia abajo. Yo considero que si hace 3 meses estabamos en 10500, y ayer mismo en 7500, cerca de un 30% de caída en apenas 3 meses es una buena caída hacia abajo.

Nos hemos acostumbrado a que caer un 4% en una sesión parece lo normal, y que va a darse todos los días y eso es algo extraordinario, una volatilidad fuera de lo común.


----------



## Mago (13 Sep 2011)

Coincido plenamente con nuestro profeta, este respiro no es más que un espejismo para el 3% que como mínimo bajará mañana...

Veo al ibex en 6.300 antes del 20 de noviembre, valores no vistos desde el 2003 (si mal no recuerdo).

inocho::XX:


----------



## Silenciosa (13 Sep 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Hasta aquí llega el rebote técnico en los indices,a partir de mañana volveremos a ver bajadas importantes. Bajo mi punto de vista hay que estar fuera de los mercados. Dudo que el ibex supere el 7.835



Joer Depeche, tú junto con Tochovista sois mis líderes espirituales desde ahora.


----------



## Maximilien_borrado (13 Sep 2011)

Yo también estaba pensando en meterme en telefónica. Según dice depeche 12€ estaría bien. Voy a hacerle caso. En 12 me meto para ir a largo.


----------



## Silenciosa (13 Sep 2011)

Maximilien dijo:


> Yo también estaba pensando en meterme en telefónica. Según dice depeche 12€ estaría bien. Voy a hacerle caso. En 12 me meto para ir a largo.



Hoy ha llegado a estar 12.62, estuve pendiente pensando que llegabamos a menos de 12.

En cuanto bajen de 12 entro y me olvido de ellas hasta dentro de unos meses, no pienso ni mirar las cotizaciones (no me lo creo ni yo).

En otro foro de bolsa (tengo 3 abiertos), están apostando que se pondrá en los 11.

Conste que yo voy con la "L" en bolsa.


----------



## Moncho (13 Sep 2011)

yo creo que ninguno sabremos a ciencia cierta hasta donde va a bajar..pero ni la bolsa, ni la vivienda, ni nada eso si , nunca vamos a lograr comprar abajo del todo..por lo tanto, cuando consideremos que el precio es bueno y asumible..adelante.. con el menor apalancamiento ( deuda ) posible y en el caso de la bolsa , con dinero que no vayamos a necesitar a corto plazo..

Mucha suerte !


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (13 Sep 2011)

Moncho dijo:


> Mucha suerte !



¿Te felicitas a ti mismo? ::


----------



## klon (13 Sep 2011)

Esperando los 12 de TEL y 4.5 de SAN tambien estoy yo.

Veamos que pasa...


----------



## Depeche (14 Sep 2011)

Tened en cuenta que antes pueden haber rebotes técnicos,pero la tendencia es la que es.


----------



## Pesado (14 Sep 2011)

Alguna lectura de las subidas de hoy?


----------



## Yo2k1 (14 Sep 2011)

Depeche, sigues con tu misma proyeccion, no¿


----------



## Depeche (14 Sep 2011)

Solo pensaré que ha cambiado la tendencia a alcista si se supera el 8.100 mientras tanto sigo pensando que es un rebote técnico y que volveremos a ver caidas y seguirá la tendencia a la baja.


----------



## Francisco Camps (14 Sep 2011)

Yo compré SANs a 5.2€. Por un lado quiero que bajen más de eso para meter más pasta que ahora no me atrevo a meter.


----------



## Zipotako (14 Sep 2011)

Alierta y consejeros del Santander parece ser están entrando a saco paco.


----------



## Moncho (14 Sep 2011)

hombre creo que compraron 470.000e.. tampoco es tanto..


----------



## milinko69 (14 Sep 2011)

Quiza la subida de hoy sea un rebote tecnico, hay que tener en cuenta que es semana vencimiento de derivados con lo que ello conlleva....No os parece que se esta empezando a descontar que habra eurobonos?yo no lo veo nada claro que sea asi


----------



## Depeche (14 Sep 2011)

milinko69 dijo:


> Quiza la subida de hoy sea un rebote tecnico, hay que tener en cuenta que es semana vencimiento de derivados con lo que ello conlleva....No os parece que se esta empezando a descontar que habra eurobonos?yo no lo veo nada claro que sea asi



Exactamente,es semana de vencimientos, según mi punto de vista se está formando una figura de H-C-H que conllevará grandes caidas, si estoy en lo cierto el viernes será un dia muy negro para las bolsas,era necesario un rebote técnico.
En este momento dudo que le quede mucho fuelle a las bolsas,sigo pensando que la tendencia es bajista,pero me puedo equivocar.


----------



## milinko69 (14 Sep 2011)

Depeche garcias por tus aportaciones que las considero valiosas, soy nuevo en el foro me puedes recomendar el seguimiento de algun indicador que consideres relevante, asi como un buen libro de análisis tecnico...garcias


----------



## Depeche (14 Sep 2011)

Hay muchos libros buenos,a mi me gusta sobretodo el de John Murphy de analisis técnico de mercados financieros,incluso el arte de especular de Jose Luis Cava,alguno de Andres Kostolany,en fin, hay muchos buenos.


----------



## milinko69 (14 Sep 2011)

Si he leido el de murphy me gusto, gracias por tu recomendacion...has hecho alguna vez un curso presencial?me lo estaba planteando pero valen una pasta y si encima no te poartan demasiado....


----------



## Depeche (14 Sep 2011)

He hecho muchas cosas,cursos presenciales, además tengo un máster en Bolsa y Mercados Financieros.


----------



## Pesado (14 Sep 2011)

Seguiremos la evolución de la bolsa con atención...


----------



## plastic_age (15 Sep 2011)

Depeche, además de caídas fuertes, ¿esperas subidas también?


----------



## jelou (15 Sep 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Exactamente,es semana de vencimientos, según mi punto de vista se está formando una figura de H-C-H que conllevará grandes caidas, si estoy en lo cierto el viernes será un dia muy negro para las bolsas,era necesario un rebote técnico.
> En este momento dudo que le quede mucho fuelle a las bolsas,sigo pensando que la tendencia es bajista,pero me puedo equivocar.



Hoy de momento, esto va parriba :Baile: 

Alguien nos explica a que se debe que de un dia para otro se pasa de la euforia a la depresión y viceversa? :


----------



## peseteuro (15 Sep 2011)

Porque esta semana "ellos" han decidido que la bolsa se tome un respiro y dentro de poco tenemos ya el fin de semana por medio que hará que el ibex se desboque hacia un nuevo mínimo la semana que viene.

Creo que todavía queda la fase de pánico por ver los 6xxx y al SANtísimo por el 4,x para poder entrar 


si no para que van a prohibir cortos :fiufiu:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (15 Sep 2011)

8250...desde 7500...:fiufiu:...menuda engañifa y decepción......de momento...me cuesta creer que el Chulibex se vaya a los 6700...vamos no creo que llegue ni a los 7000...:no:


----------



## milinko69 (15 Sep 2011)

Bueno creo que sera importante ver que pasa a partir de las 12h de mañana, es la cuadruple hora bruja y los dias precedentes suelen manipularse bastante los precios...parece que también la inyección de liquidez de bancos centrales ha animado el mercado, pero una medida similar se produjo en septiembre 2008 y el mes siguiente hubo fuertes caídas, yo sería bastante cauto cuando además los de los eurobonos no esta nada claro....ndada ha mejorado y las problemas siguen ahí


----------



## TONIMONTANA (15 Sep 2011)

hola buenas tardes a todos, y espero que esteis obteniendo plusvalias. me guataria preguntaros sobre que hacer con 1000 acciones de bbva compradas a 5,65 ¿venderlas esta tarde , o esperar a que sucede mañana? un saludo a todos


----------



## TONIMONTANA (15 Sep 2011)

hola ya a cerrado el mercado , y no las e vendido confio en que mañana seguiremos como hoy por lo menos asta las 11 ... luego dios diro


----------



## Moncho (15 Sep 2011)

mañana, recogida de beneficios..


----------



## Depeche (15 Sep 2011)

Exactamente,mañana es muy posible que se gire el mercado a la baja con fuerza,lo que si que creo es que la semana que viene va a ser muy bajista,el rebote técnico se está agotando,como mucho creo que le quedan las primeras horas de mañana.
Mucha precaución.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (15 Sep 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Exactamente,mañana es muy posible que se gire el mercado a la baja con fuerza,lo que si que creo es que la semana que viene va a ser muy bajista,el rebote técnico se está agotando,como mucho creo que le quedan las primeras horas de mañana.
> Mucha precaución.




creo que tienes razon yo como mucho aguantare asta las 12.

esta semana con las noticias y el miedo solo un 4% de plusvalias, la otra semana que fue bajista un 10%. esto de la bolsa es un puto casino y lo jodido es que te engancha.


----------



## Silenciosa (15 Sep 2011)

No me funciona el Broker de ING, tengo puesta una orden de compra de Telefonicas si bajan a 12, quería subir la orden y esto no chuta.

Alguien más tiene problemas con esta página?


----------



## klon (16 Sep 2011)

¿se acabo el rebote?


----------



## Moncho (16 Sep 2011)

como vemos la semana que viene ?


----------



## syn (16 Sep 2011)

---DIA-------CIERRE----VAR €-------VAR %
16/09/11----8.388,40---(+50,50)---(+0,61) 
15/09/11----8.337,90---(+292,20)--(+3,63) 
14/09/11----8.045,70---(+211,50)--(+2,70) 
13/09/11----7.834,20---(+193,50)--(+2,53) 
12/09/11----7.640,70---(-269,50)--(-3,41) 
09/09/11----7.910,20---(-367,60)--(-4,44)
08/09/11----8.277,80---(+121,20)--(+1,49) 

Total de la jugada: +110,6 € +1,34 %

El día 9 y 12 clavaos, el resto de la semana para ser un rebote ha terminado por encima...
Con todos mis respetos a su seguro superior conocimiento en la materia que yo y reconociendome como gacelilla temerosa, esto de la bolsa y mucho menos el ibex no lo predice ni dios y menos en esta época que nos ha tocado vivir.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Sep 2011)

Viendo el indice VIX de Chicago parece ser que el sentimiento es de ir Parriba...¿opinan lo mismo ?ienso:


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (17 Sep 2011)

La finanza es diferente a la economia

hay muchisimas empresas que funcionan muy bien pero no hay dinero los intereses son altisimos o hay menos dinero cada dia en circulacion por el euro està diseñado para endeudarse al infinito y andar drenando masa monetaria pagando intereses sobre oiganlo: Todo el patrimonio financiero existente en una nacion.

Por cada euro que usas pagas intereses

bien esas bolsas caen porque las hacen caer pues para crear condiciones prerevolucionarias hay que generar paro y protestas
porque los comunistas son los de la alta finanza, pues coinciden y aun màs son los que organizan todas las revoluciones, para luego poner sus hombres en los puestos de mando.

Bien eso ya ha ocurrido antes en la historia de la humanidad si los comunistas se obstinana a continuar siendo comunistas aun sabiendo esto que es de una evidencia lampante, pues ya no se ni que pensar del coeficiente intelectual del pueblo.


Requetepusitimos politicos le besan el trasero a los financieros interrnacionales.

El capitalismo no es el causante de la pobreza, sino la finanza!!!!


50 millones de pobres mueren de hambre por no tener moneda para comprar comida no por falta de comida!!

Carajo a esto hemos llegado es una verguenza ser parte de la humanidad que permite a la finanza seguir estando en el poder.

Pero claro si nos abes ni que es el poder estais llenos de ideas inmaginativas ideologicas hechas para desviar la atencion natural. El poder es el dinero el dinero es poder. El poder lo tienen los que controlan los bienes necesarios y escasos.
El dinero era uno de esos bienss escasos pues el oro era escaso, luego desde que se descubriò que estados unidos habia emitido 7 veces màs dinero que el que representaba el oro cayò el patron del oro para que asì no se declarase ilegal el 70 % de la masa monetaria y la economia siguiese.

Bien la putada màs grande es que aun sabiendo empiricamente que el dinero vale por la aceptaciòn del mismo, no queremos caer en la cuenta que el di nero es nuestro porque es la aceptacion del mismo que le da valor, por1que si mañana el 90% de los ciudadnos europeos piensa y dice que el dinero es nuestro propeidad del portador de la gente del pueblo y por ende con la consecuencia de que no nos lo pueden prestar puesd si es nuestro porque lo aceptamos, entonces nos lo tiene que acreditar dar sin prestar, pues es un derecho.
El de imprimir moneda es un derecho del pueblo incluso moneda financiera.

No es un derecho de pocos que entienden que roban todo el dinero existente, no es su derecho es solo la putada de ignorancia en la cual estaos sumidos.

Si hacemos sicurlar una cantidad de dinero igual al pib no basta para la economia!


Las emrpesas capitalistas no pueden vender PRODUCTOS si no hay suficiente moneda circulante.

Eso de la deuda publica es un espejismo FALSISIMO no natural y falsario.

Se ha creado una deuda desde un capital inexistente una mera cifra en computadora la cual tu pagaras con tu trabajo poco a poco el banco gana no solo el interes sino todo el dinero creado que es deuda en realidad no existe sin la deuda.

EntonCes que putada si el dinero mismo no existe sin la deuda, esa deuda no es deuda es un derecho de q uien crea el dinero, los que se endeudan con el banco.


El dinero se crea en el momento de aceptacion del mismo. Como ya se ha visto antes.

Que sea por deuda es solo porque el estado se deja follar follando a todos los ciudadanos

si no contamos el petrolio o la enerrgia no hemos entendido la moneda que no es otra cosa en el sistema judiobritanico que la monopolizacion de bienes raros como oro petrolio etc...

El oro no sirve para nada pero sin petrolio no vives


una energia para la locomociòn eficaz y alternativa al petrolio hace las crisis imposibles y el progreso cierto.

Asì como la propiedad popular de la moneda que es derecho natural


----------



## drazen23 (17 Sep 2011)

syn dijo:


> ---DIA-------CIERRE----VAR €-------VAR %
> 16/09/11----8.388,40---(+50,50)---(+0,61)
> 15/09/11----8.337,90---(+292,20)--(+3,63)
> 14/09/11----8.045,70---(+211,50)--(+2,70)
> ...




¿Eso que es? ¿Un mini ibex?

Seguramente estais hablando de cosas distintas.

Depeche se refiere a una tendencia intermedia, de meses y tu hablas del dia a dia. 

Predecir la bolsa al minuto....es mision imposible...entre otras cosas porque te harias de oro el mercado de futuros. 

A plazos más largos si hay mayor certeza. Y actualmente, la certeza es que mientras no pase del 9200 la tendencia no es bajista, sino muy bajista.

El rebote es una onda cuarta, asi que falta la quinta. Puede subir algo más, zona 8600-8800, dado que los indicadores estaban muy sobrevendidos, habia una divergencia alcista en el RSI, pero lo esta haciendo con poco volumen y eso es la mejor señal de que la tendencia no es consistente.

Veo que se dejan facilmente impresionar. Si hubieran comprado telefonicas a 16,19 y Santanderes a 7,8 igual no estaban tan contentos con el rebote.


----------



## syn (17 Sep 2011)

drazen23 dijo:


> ¿Eso que es? ¿Un mini ibex?
> 
> Seguramente estais hablando de cosas distintas.
> 
> ...





Depeche dijo:


> En este preciso momento el nasdaq 100 está a punto de tocar el nivel de 2.570 (quizá no lo toque por poco,puede ser que llegue a 2.568),ahora vais a ver como empieza a perder fuerza de aqui al cierre de los indices europeos,*estamos a punto de empezar a ver el desplome que empezará mañana y la semana que viene se acentuará con muchísima más fuerza*.



Seguro?

Yo solo he puesto "el a partir de mañana y la semana siguiente" y sus resultados.
No le quito merito a Depeche ni mucho menos en el mojarse, sus razones fundadas tendría. Solo digo que con la pandilla que ahora mismo nos está gobernando (en casi todos los paises) y lo sensible que están los mercados a los rumores sería de pitoniso el adivinar para donde va a ir esto.

¿Qué es bajista? Normal... vamos, para como está el mundo tener tendencias alcistas... Pero que van a llevarlo a donde quieran tambien.
Y mientras esto siga así la semana que viene podemos ver los 3000 como recuperar los 10.000...


----------



## Estilicón (17 Sep 2011)

syn dijo:


> el ibex no lo predice ni dios y menos en esta época que nos ha tocado vivir.



Si el comportamiento de la bolsa fuera una ciencia exacta habría un montón de gente que no fallaría nunca y ya estaría forrada y disfrutando de una caipirinha en una isla paradisiaca sin dar un palo al agua el resto de su vida.

Pero como no lo es, pues hay que resignarse. Lo único que se puede hacer es ver tendencias y movimientos en base a la información actual, y en base a eso 'intuir' por donde se moverá en el futuro, pero eso no es garantía de nada porque en cualquier momento lo que parecía un movimiento claro cambia y te pilla el toro. Y cuando mas a largo plazo sea el pronostico del movimiento, más fácil es que se produzca el cambio y te equivoques. Y es que las manos fuertes saben perfectamente hacia donde parece que va el mercado, y saben perfectamente que tienen que hacer para anticiparse y dejarte con un palmo de narices (y con una buena mordida a tu dinero).

Lo que ha dicho depeche de los 6700 no era ningún disparate. Es algo que en muchos foros comentaba bastante gente. Y como era algo demasiado obvio y esperado, pues lo normal era que no ocurriera, al menos no de golpe. También creo que hay que tener cuidado con ese rebote porque ya ha habido 2 días en que ha llegado a 8400 y algo, y no ha podido ir más allá. Puede que se haya acabado la gasolina (puede que no y el lunes suba 400 puntos). 

Pero también es cierto que el rebote ha sido técnico. No ha habido nada, absolutamente nada que lo justificara. Los problemas económicos siguen ahí y no han cambiado.

Y lo que sí tengo claro es que un tío que gana el reto del simulador de bolsa durante 3 veces seguidas, y además, siendo capaz de sacar un rendimiento como este:







Es evidente que al menos, debe saber de lo que habla, y que algo de conocimiento de bolsa tiene.

Por cierto. Si alguno quiere participar para ver que tal le iría si jugara en bolsa (y sin perder un duro), y poder ver que tal lo hacen los demás, que hacen los demás para ganar x y así aprender algo, en octubre lanzamos un reto. Estais todos invitados a participar .


----------



## syn (17 Sep 2011)

Le doy la razón Sr. Estilicón. La bolsa no hay quien la comprenda a corto.
Y no dudo que el Sr. Depeche tiene por lo menos para mi un gran conocimiento de la bolsa.

Pero Drazen23 me decía que los datos que di eran de un miniibex, que las tendencias que dieron eran a largo o medio plazo y para eso creo que no hace falta ser ningún guru, pero la tendencia de Depeche era de el viernes y la semana siguiente, aunque luego continuara esa tendencia.

Ahora usted me dice que lo que dijo Depeche era demasiado obvio... entonces no creo que deba de criticar mi mensaje. Debería de criticar los que le han puesto en un altar al pronosticar algo tan obvio.

Pero yo pienso que no. Depeche hizo su predicción basándose en hipótesis que sacaría de datos y gráficas que a buen seguro le costo su tiempo e inteligencia discernir e hizo una predicción a corto plazo que en un primer momento se cumplió y que lo más seguro se hubiera cumplido en su totalidad si no hubiera sido por rumores, noticias de última hora y la sensibilidad de los mercados a estas.

Yo solo he dato unos datos ciertos, ya que han pasado.
Los mercados han cerrado así y punto. Es un hecho.

Solo espero que Depeche aproveche su mayor ingenio para pescar en este rio revuelto en el que por lo menos yo me veo incapaz y le saque un buen bocado.

P.D: Muchas veces en este foro me fastidia interpretar que la gente se alegre más del mal ajeno que de debatir o expresar diferentes opiniones y sacar provecho de ellas.
Pero claro es solo mi interpretación que como todo en este mundo puede que sea erronea.


----------



## Estilicón (17 Sep 2011)

syn dijo:


> Le doy la razón Sr. Estilicón. La bolsa no hay quien la comprenda a corto.
> Y no dudo que el Sr. Depeche tiene por lo menos para mi un gran conocimiento de la bolsa.
> 
> Pero Drazen23 me decía que los datos que di eran de un miniibex, que las tendencias que dieron eran a largo o medio plazo y para eso creo que no hace falta ser ningún guru, pero la tendencia de Depeche era de el viernes y la semana siguiente, aunque luego continuara esa tendencia.
> ...



syn, mi mensaje no era ninguna crítica a usted. Si le ha dado esa sensación le pido disculpas, pero no era lo que pretendía.

Mi comentario era sobre su afirmación de que 'el ibex no lo predice ni dios y menos en esta época que nos ha tocado vivir' y yo le vengo a dar la razón, diciéndole que es imposible predecirlo porque no es una ciencia exacta.

Lo que comento de lo que afirmaba depeche, lo decía para defender que no se lo ha inventado ni era ninguna magufada. Que era algo que otras personas en otros foros habían comentado algo parecido y que si le digo que era algo 'obvio', no era porque se viera al instante, sino porque cuando bastantes personas llegan a la misma conclusión es que era algo que se podía ver venir. Yo no dudo un pelo de depeche, es más, creo que es un crack y así lo comento en el mensaje.


----------



## syn (17 Sep 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> syn, mi mensaje no era ninguna crítica a usted. Si le ha dado esa sensación le pido disculpas, pero no era lo que pretendía.



No tiene porque darlas, si esa fue su intención el que interpretó mal fui yo.

Saludos


----------



## Depeche (17 Sep 2011)

syn dijo:


> Le doy la razón Sr. Estilicón. La bolsa no hay quien la comprenda a corto.
> Y no dudo que el Sr. Depeche tiene por lo menos para mi un gran conocimiento de la bolsa.
> 
> Pero Drazen23 me decía que los datos que di eran de un miniibex, que las tendencias que dieron eran a largo o medio plazo y para eso creo que no hace falta ser ningún guru, pero la tendencia de Depeche era de el viernes y la semana siguiente, aunque luego continuara esa tendencia.
> ...



Yo avisé que habría un rebote técnico pero que no es aconsejable estar largo, incluso dije que mejor no mantenerse largo durante el fin de semana,estoy convencido de que esta semana que entra va a ser muy bajista,el rebote era necesario después de la gran caída anterior, pero la tendencia creo que sigue siendo bajista y sigo pensando que veremos los 6.700 más pronto que tarde, lo que si que me sorprendió es que el rebote fuera de esta manera,pero está dentro de lo normal,recuperación de 61,8% de la caída en lugar del 38,2% que yo pensaba,por lo que está a punto de agotarse esta subida.
Saludos.


----------



## Depeche (17 Sep 2011)

Mucha gente me ha pedido en privado opinión sobre la bolsa y donde invertir,y a todos les he dicho que se mantengan fuera,que intenten aguantar en liquidez,ya que es muy mal momento para estar invertido, mercados bajistas y locos debido a la liquidez que se está inyectando,por lo que creo que es mejor estar fuera y esperar buenas oportunidades,por mucho que haya subido estos 3 últimos dias,no quita que probablemente seguirá para abajo y más de uno se puede pillar los dedos.
Yo ahora mismo solamente estoy invertido en un valor,Jazztel, y porque entré en un punto en el que me pareció buena oportunidad, y creo que le puedo sacar un buen pellizco,pero por lo demás, prefiero mantenerme fuera de la bolsa. Todo tiene su momento,además es muy importante saber mantenerse en liquidez sin que queme el dinero en las manos. Y esperar oportunidades buenas,como seguro que habrá si el ibex baja a niveles que pienso.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (18 Sep 2011)

hola Depeche en el caso que el ibex baje a 6700 como veríamos el santander y telef. sobre ¿4.4 y 9) estos son mas o menos mis calculos.


----------



## Depeche (18 Sep 2011)

Si,mas o menos podria estar por ahí la cosa para entrar en santader y telefónica,de todos modos ya se verá,yo creo que sería buena oportunidad de entrar.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (18 Sep 2011)

la verdad es que serian unos precios cojonudos para entrar, el problema es que ver esos precios acojona, por que si vemos los 6700 como estará el panorama.


----------



## Cordoba (18 Sep 2011)

Vuelvo a preguntar entre en SAN y BBVA a algo menosmde 7 euros, ahorra con el rebote no llega a 6, pero comentáis q puede llegar a 4,4 recomendais vender con algomde perdida para luego ganar mas , o aguantar estas e invertir mas cuando bajes a eestoas precios? 

Graciasmpor contestarme


----------



## Yo2k1 (18 Sep 2011)

Cordoba dijo:


> Vuelvo a preguntar entre en SAN y BBVA a algo menosmde 7 euros, ahorra con el rebote no llega a 6, pero comentáis q puede llegar a 4,4 recomendais vender con algomde perdida para luego ganar mas , o aguantar estas e invertir mas cuando bajes a eestoas precios?
> 
> Graciasmpor contestarme



Yo siempre leo a los que saben decir: deja correr las ganancia y corta las perdidas. 
También dicen que no ganan en todas las operaciones, sino que pierden y ganan. Lo importante es el balance final. 
Comprando a 7, o supongo a cualquier precio, deberías tener un stop loss, en esta y en cualquiera. 
Pero vamos, no se mucho de esto o mas bien nada


----------



## wakeland (18 Sep 2011)

Me ronda en mente comprar 6000 euros en titulos BBVA o SAN,tambien podria sopesar REPSOL o INDITEX.

El caso es que no se trataria de una maniobra a corto,mi idea seria aguantar entorno al año con ellas con la esperanza de en caso de los grandes bancos pudiesen rondar los 8 o 9 euros.

Que os parece la idea???,esperariais aun para comprar??

Gracias.


----------



## Silenciosa (19 Sep 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Mucha gente me ha pedido en privado opinión sobre la bolsa y donde invertir,y a todos les he dicho que se mantengan fuera,que intenten aguantar en liquidez,ya que es muy mal momento para estar invertido, mercados bajistas y locos debido a la liquidez que se está inyectando,por lo que creo que es mejor estar fuera y esperar buenas oportunidades,por mucho que haya subido estos 3 últimos dias,no quita que probablemente seguirá para abajo y más de uno se puede pillar los dedos.
> Yo ahora mismo solamente estoy invertido en un valor,Jazztel, y porque entré en un punto en el que me pareció buena oportunidad, y creo que le puedo sacar un buen pellizco,pero por lo demás, prefiero mantenerme fuera de la bolsa. Todo tiene su momento,además es muy importante saber mantenerse en liquidez sin que queme el dinero en las manos. Y esperar oportunidades buenas,como seguro que habrá si el ibex baja a niveles que pienso.



Depende de tu estrategia.

Yo he puesto la orden esta mañana, (por fin me funciona el puñetero broker de ING) para comprar 600 de Telefonica si se ponen a 12.

Pero yo compro eso para dejarlas en cartera por los siglos de los siglos..

Si bajan más no me voy a infartar.....de hecho, compraré más.


----------



## Moncho (19 Sep 2011)

hoy tocaba ya...


----------



## syn (19 Sep 2011)

Moncho dijo:


> hoy tocaba ya...



El qué?

Porque tocar, toca todos los días...


----------



## Moncho (19 Sep 2011)

Pues después de 3 días de rebote basado en nada ya que todo sigue igual,volver de nuevo para abajo..


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Sep 2011)

El chulibex decepcionante....:abajo:


----------



## Moncho (20 Sep 2011)

alguna prevision depeche?


----------



## Depeche (20 Sep 2011)

Moncho dijo:


> alguna prevision depeche?



Lo que ha hecho el ibex hoy me ha sorprendido y descolocado,no se como interpretarlo,no me atrevo a mojarme,ya que hay que ver lo que hace mañana,está en una situación muy rara,mucha indefinición. Ha cerrado de forma que a priori parece que debería seguir subiendo,pero no se. Vamos a ver que hace.


----------



## MariscosRecio (20 Sep 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Lo que ha hecho el ibex hoy me ha sorprendido y descolocado,no se como interpretarlo,no me atrevo a mojarme,ya que hay que ver lo que hace mañana,está en una situación muy rara,mucha indefinición. Ha cerrado de forma que a priori parece que debería seguir subiendo,pero no se. Vamos a ver que hace.



Espero que no estés en lo cierto, ya que voy en cortoooooo.


----------



## Depeche (20 Sep 2011)

He estado repasando más a fondo la gráfica del ibex,y ahora si que puedo afirmar que no me cabe ninguna duda de que lo de hoy ha sido un rebote sin sentido,mañana creo que seguirá bajando el ibex,la tendencia sigue a la baja. Lo que puede haber pasado es que había mucha gente posicionada en corto debido al aspecto gráfico,y hoy se ha cogido la dirección opuesta,pero seguramente mañana vamos a ver muchas ventas. Sigo pensando que esto se va para abajo.


----------



## MariscosRecio (20 Sep 2011)

Menos mal...... me has alegrado la noche. Ya te diré mañana si también el dia. jaja


----------



## Rauxa (20 Sep 2011)

Creo que habré acertado con Solaria....
Hoy ha subido un 11% y el jueves un 7%.

Invertí unos miles para dejarlos tranquilos un buen tiempo.
Es un sector que creo que tiene que ir a más en los próximos años.

A ver....


----------



## MariscosRecio (21 Sep 2011)

Ibex 35	
8.279,3000 -0,99 -82,90 21/09/11 09:23


----------



## Estilicón (21 Sep 2011)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> hola Depeche en el caso que el ibex baje a 6700 como veríamos el santander y telef. sobre ¿4.4 y 9) estos son mas o menos mis calculos.



Podría ser que llegaran a 4,4 y 9, pero yo plantearía otro razonamiento.

Los 6700 del ibex planteados como escenario coinciden aproximadamente con los mínimos de principios del 2009. 

En esa fecha el Santander llegó a 4 euros justos. 

Telefónica en ese momento estaba a 14 por lo que no lo tendría como referencia. Si ahora mismo el ibex está a 8200 y telefónica a 13,77 y partiendo de que telefonica suele tener subidas y bajadas a un nivel parecido al ibex. Si el ibex tendría que perder aún 1500 puntos de los 8200, un 18%, extrapolando a telefónica : 13,77 x 0,82 = 11,30 euros.

Todo esto no deja de ser una aproximación basada en un razonamiento.


----------



## Depeche (21 Sep 2011)

Me parece que este viernes va a ser un viernes muy negro en las bolsas,viendo gráficas veo que podría producirse un movimiento muy brusco a la baja.Mañana seguiremos cayendo de todos modos,pero entre el viernes y el lunes podemos ver caidas vertiginosas. Algo gordo puede pasar entre el viernes y el fin de semana. Quizá la quiebra de Grecia,o quien sabe.


----------



## Estilicón (21 Sep 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Me parece que este viernes va a ser un viernes muy negro en las bolsas,viendo gráficas veo que podría producirse un movimiento muy brusco a la baja.Mañana seguiremos cayendo de todos modos,pero entre el viernes y el lunes podemos ver caidas vertiginosas. Algo gordo puede pasar entre el viernes y el fin de semana. Quizá la quiebra de Grecia,o quien sabe.



Cuidado con el día de mañana. A las 8 de la tarde de hoy habla Bernanke. Según lo que diga los americanos sacarán el cohete hacia arriba o se despeñarán a los infiernos. Y como se produzca lo segundo, igual en vez de un viernes negro tenemos un jueves negro. 

Echaré un ojo al cierre americano a la noche, a modo de curiosidad.


----------



## MariscosRecio (21 Sep 2011)

*Caída libre??*



Depeche dijo:


> Me parece que este viernes va a ser un viernes muy negro en las bolsas,viendo gráficas veo que podría producirse un movimiento muy brusco a la baja.Mañana seguiremos cayendo de todos modos,pero entre el viernes y el lunes podemos ver caidas vertiginosas. Algo gordo puede pasar entre el viernes y el fin de semana. Quizá la quiebra de Grecia,o quien sabe.



Yo estoy en corto o sea que la caída de ayer me ha venido bien y he dejado posiciones abiertas también para mañana. Yo no tengo experiencia en la bolsa, pero opino igual que tu y ademas confió en tu conocimiento!


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Sep 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Podría ser que llegaran a 4,4 y 9, pero yo plantearía otro razonamiento.
> 
> Los 6700 del ibex planteados como escenario coinciden aproximadamente con los mínimos de principios del 2009.
> 
> ...



Más o menos coincido.

Tengo puestas dos órdenes de compra: 

600 Telefonicas en 12

1000 Iberdrolas en 4.2


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (21 Sep 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Cuidado con el día de mañana. A las 8 de la tarde de hoy habla Bernanke. Según lo que diga los americanos sacarán el cohete hacia arriba o se despeñarán a los infiernos. Y como se produzca lo segundo, igual en vez de un viernes negro tenemos un jueves negro.



Entonces tanto analizar curvas para que realmente todo dependa de lo que se le ocurra decir a un señor? :8:



PD Los amigos del susodicho señor que se enteraran de lo que fuera a decir, se iban a forrar. Vaya que si


----------



## Estilicón (21 Sep 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Más o menos coincido.
> 
> Tengo puestas dos órdenes de compra:
> 
> ...



No es mala jugada. Entrar en mínimos, en empresas con actividad 'entendible' y que tenga demanda y sus buenos ingresos y dejarlo ahí el tiempo que sea. Si telefonica sube y le saca un buen rendimiento, vende y sino, son empresas que le van a otorgar un buen dividendo durante ese tiempo y no tiene prisa en que volviera a alcanzar el precio que le costaron (al comprar en mínimos en mas fácil que así sea).

Si ese dinero no lo necesita, está bien planteado. Ojalá le salga bien .

No sabía que usted estaba interesada en estos temas. Se echan de menos sus escritos en otros subforos .

Por cierto, lo que comentaba antes de lo de bernanke. Parece ser que no ha debido de gustar lo que ha dicho. Wall street ha perdido 300 puntos. ¿Jueves negro? ienso:.


----------



## Francisco Camps (22 Sep 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Cuidado con el día de mañana. A las 8 de la tarde de hoy habla Bernanke. Según lo que diga los americanos sacarán el cohete hacia arriba o se despeñarán a los infiernos. Y como se produzca lo segundo, igual en vez de un viernes negro tenemos un jueves negro.
> 
> Echaré un ojo al cierre americano a la noche, a modo de curiosidad.



Has acertado. Seguiré tus comentarios. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Sep 2011)

hasta que no llegue a los 7000 ni caso...:


----------



## plastic_age (22 Sep 2011)

Depeche, creo que en las bolsas has acertado, pero no así con la plata. ¿Crees que pronto rebotará?. Y el oro también está cayendo, cosa que me extraña muchísimo.


----------



## Depeche (22 Sep 2011)

plastic_age dijo:


> Depeche, creo que en las bolsas has acertado, pero no así con la plata. ¿Crees que pronto rebotará?. Y el oro también está cayendo, cosa que me extraña muchísimo.



Tienes razón con la plata no he acertado,de todos modos hay que ver lo que hace hoy,yo pienso que tenemos que ver un rebote fuerte,creo que es barrido a la baja para dibujar figura de vuelta,así como barrido de stops y cierre de posiciones cortas. Bajo mi punto de vista hoy cerrará dibujando un hammer o martillo, ahora bien,si no lo dibuja y cierra mal entonces si que podemos olvidarnos de la tendencia alcista,pero me cuesta creerlo. Aún sigo tranquilo.
Por cierto,de producirse este martillo puedo aseguraros que vamos a ver subidas muy verticales en los próximos dias.


----------



## plastic_age (22 Sep 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Tienes razón con la plata no he acertado,de todos modos hay que ver lo que hace hoy,yo pienso que tenemos que ver un rebote fuerte,creo que es barrido a la baja para dibujar figura de vuelta,así como barrido de stops y cierre de posiciones cortas. Bajo mi punto de vista hoy cerrará dibujando un hammer o martillo, ahora bien,si no lo dibuja y cierra mal entonces si que podemos olvidarnos de la tendencia alcista,pero me cuesta creerlo. Aún sigo tranquilo.
> Por cierto,de producirse este martillo puedo aseguraros que vamos a ver subidas muy verticales en los próximos dias.



Perdona mi ignorancia, pero, cómo puede una línea que va en una dirección, de izquierda a derecha, al ritmo del reloj, ¿cómo puede dibujar un martillo?


----------



## Pesado (22 Sep 2011)

Hostiazo del 5%! Bien visto Depeche!


----------



## Estilicón (22 Sep 2011)

Francisco Camps dijo:


> Has acertado. Seguiré tus comentarios. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



Gracias :o.

Pero nunca haga mucho caso a lo que digo. La probabilidad de que me equivoque es alta. Aunque en este caso era sencillo. Se ha estado subiendo en parte a rebote técnico y en parte a los americanos, que han estado subiendo estos días a lo loco en parte porque supongo que esperaban que el día 21 Bernanke les anunciará el maná en forma de qe3, es decir, chute al enfermo en forma de regada de dolares recién sacados de la imprenta y patada para adelante.

Como bernanke no ha dicho nada de eso, ya que eso, por un lado, solo sirve para paliar momentaneamente al enfermo y por otro, devalua al dolar y eso ahora mismo no interesa, pues batacazo para abajo. 



plastic_age dijo:


> Depeche, creo que en las bolsas has acertado, pero no así con la plata. ¿Crees que pronto rebotará?. Y el oro también está cayendo, cosa que me extraña muchísimo.



La caída del oro y la plata hoy, es hasta cierto punto lógica. Se esperaba el qe3, que devaluaría el dolar, y ante eso, el dinero se refugia en una 'divisa' como el oro (o la plata). Pero si no hay qe3... 

No sigo a la plata, pero cuidado con el oro. En mi opinión, podría corregir con fuerza a medio plazo. No me extrañaría verlo en 1500$-1600$.Ha subido demasiado rápido. Aunque como he dicho antes, la probabilidad de que me equivoque es alta.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (22 Sep 2011)

la verdad es que con estas caidas yo estoy ampliando cartera, mi idea de largo plazo es de 2 a 3 años. hoy 1800 acciones de santander a 5,45. el martes compre otras 1250accio. a 5,77 euros. es pposible que baje mas pero no me cabe duda de que en este plazo que he dicho lo volvere a ver a mas de 8euros y en mientras con un div. del 11%


----------



## milinko69 (22 Sep 2011)

Depeche excelente en tus previsiones, me gustaria saber si piensas que es bueno seguir manteniendo la liquidez y no entrar todavía, y si ves al ibex en 6700 o en niveles inferiores.muchas gracias


----------



## Silenciosa (22 Sep 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> No es mala jugada. Entrar en mínimos, en empresas con actividad 'entendible' y que tenga demanda y sus buenos ingresos y dejarlo ahí el tiempo que sea. Si telefonica sube y le saca un buen rendimiento, vende y sino, son empresas que le van a otorgar un buen dividendo durante ese tiempo y no tiene prisa en que volviera a alcanzar el precio que le costaron (al comprar en mínimos en mas fácil que así sea).
> 
> Si ese dinero no lo necesita, está bien planteado. Ojalá le salga bien .
> 
> ...



El tema de la inversión empezó como una ncesidad; quiero jubilarme cuanto antes, y la bolsa ha terminado siendo una adicción.

Pero como no me considero ninguna experta sigo una estrategia (por el momento) conservadora.

Compro títulos sólidos y con buenos dividendos cuando están baratos.

Últimamente no paro en guardería, me engancho mucho tiempo y estoy hasta arriba de cosas..volveré pero cuando esté menos liada.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Sep 2011)

hasta que no rebase los 7000 NPCSO...:rolleye::X


----------



## Depeche (22 Sep 2011)

milinko69 dijo:


> Depeche excelente en tus previsiones, me gustaria saber si piensas que es bueno seguir manteniendo la liquidez y no entrar todavía, y si ves al ibex en 6700 o en niveles inferiores.muchas gracias



Por supuesto que pienso que es bueno mantenerse en liquidez, y creo que el ibex bajará como mínimo a 6.700 puntos, entrar ahora es una locura,creo que queda mucho por caer aún.


----------



## Estilicón (22 Sep 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Pero como no me considero ninguna experta sigo una estrategia (por el momento) conservadora.
> 
> Últimamente no paro en guardería, me engancho mucho tiempo y estoy hasta arriba de cosas..volveré pero cuando esté menos liada.



Lo ideal para plantearte ese posible cambio de esa estrategia es ir practicando, coger experiencia y ver situaciones para ir aprendiendo, y de ahí ir sacando tu pequeño decálogo a la hora de invertir.

Nosotros en este subforo tenemos un 'reto' que consiste en una página que es un simulador de la bolsa para ir viendo que habría pasado con tus inversiones que habrías hecho (y sin que te cueste un duro el 'aprendizaje' si pierdes). Es ideal para empezar e ir cogiendo experiencia y aprender lo que es un corto y demás.

Si quieres puedes apuntarte, que lanzamos un nuevo reto mensual ahora en octubre. No te llevaría mucho tiempo. Lanzas una orden, dejas puesto una orden de cierre y te olvidas. Y a ver que pasa. Y puedes mirar lo que hacen los demás, y a lo mejor se aprenden cosas.

Por la guarde y el pony ya sabes que puedes pasarte cuando quieras. Ya sabes que allí todo el mundo te tiene en alta estima .


----------



## MariscosRecio (22 Sep 2011)

Hoy acabo de cerrar mi posicion en mi primera operación en corto de minifuturos ibex 35 con una ganancia de 486€. Aunque soy un novato en esto de la bolsa y me lo tomo con calma, espero que siga acertando ya que se que esto es a doble o nada.

Se que no te gustan los futuros, pero tu que opinas Depeche, entro en corto otra vez mañana??? yo creo que si, aunque me hace falta un empujoncito....

Saludos


----------



## Rauxa (22 Sep 2011)

Una pregunta de novatillo.
Pese a que el Ibex35 pueda corregir aún más (como así creo), creéis que habrá algún valor que pueda revalorizarse dentro de esta vorágine bajista? Lo digo porque hace un par de semanas entré en Solaria y estos días ha subido bastante gracias a un acuerdo con una empresa China. El sector creo que a medio plazo tiene que ir a más y en concreto la empresa, ha dado un paso de gigante al firmar este acuerdo y entrar de lleno en el mercado asiático.
Gracias!


----------



## rama_ka (23 Sep 2011)

vaya, ya tenemos un hilo como el famoso 505 2012 con depeche haciendo de numero 13.

a tomar por culo freaks, que sois unos freaks. 

no sabéis por dónde os caen las hostias ni lo sabréis nunca


----------



## Depeche (23 Sep 2011)

Bajo mi punto de vista considero que hoy viernes vamos a ver caídas quizá más importantes que las de ayer jueves, creo que hoy puede ser un dia muy negro para las bolsas.
Pero evidentemente es mi humilde opinión. Me puedo equivocar porque soy humano.


----------



## Depeche (23 Sep 2011)

rama_ka dijo:


> vaya, ya tenemos un hilo como el famoso 505 2012 con depeche haciendo de numero 13.
> 
> a tomar por culo freaks, que sois unos freaks.
> 
> no sabéis por dónde os caen las hostias ni lo sabréis nunca



No entiendo por qué dice eso, ¿tiene que ver conmigo?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Sep 2011)

púes de momento el Bodrio este infumable en Verde...::


----------



## plastic_age (23 Sep 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Bajo mi punto de vista considero que hoy viernes vamos a ver caídas quizá más importantes que las de ayer jueves, creo que hoy puede ser un dia muy negro para las bolsas.
> Pero evidentemente es mi humilde opinión. Me puedo equivocar porque soy humano.








Pues amigo forero, todo marcha según lo previste.


----------



## Elena de Troya (23 Sep 2011)

Buenos dias, he preguntado en otro hilo pero no responden, desde que cantidad se puede invertir en bolsa?


----------



## Pesado (23 Sep 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Bajo mi punto de vista considero que hoy viernes vamos a ver caídas quizá más importantes que las de ayer jueves, creo que hoy puede ser un dia muy negro para las bolsas.
> Pero evidentemente es mi humilde opinión. Me puedo equivocar porque soy humano.



-3'50% :8: :Aplauso:


----------



## Elena de Troya (23 Sep 2011)

Que poco amables son en este foro.....


----------



## Pesado (23 Sep 2011)

Elena de Troya dijo:


> Buenos dias, he preguntado en otro hilo pero no responden, desde que cantidad se puede invertir en bolsa?



No hay un mínimo como tal. Puedes invertir lo que quieras. Otra cosa es lo que sea recomendable, debido a las comisiones, tu capacidad de ahorro, lo que tengas pensado hacer con esos ahorros, tu perfil (conservador/agresivo), etc...

Antes de tomar ninguna decisión, lee e infórmate todo lo que puedas. Hay mucha información por ahí, que no te moleste "perder" tiempo en eso.

Saludos.


----------



## luismarple (23 Sep 2011)

Elena de Troya dijo:


> Buenos dias, he preguntado en otro hilo pero no responden, desde que cantidad se puede invertir en bolsa?



Empieza por invertir de "fogueo" en cualquier página web de simulación de bolsa, para que seas consciente de la cantidad de tela que puedes perder. Pasado un año, cuando ya te vayas haciendo a la idea de donde te metes puedes entrar desde el valor de 1 acción, mas comisiones.


----------



## Elena de Troya (23 Sep 2011)

Pesado dijo:


> No hay un mínimo como tal. Puedes invertir lo que quieras. Otra cosa es lo que sea recomendable, debido a las comisiones, tu capacidad de ahorro, lo que tengas pensado hacer con esos ahorros, tu perfil (conservador/agresivo), etc...
> 
> Antes de tomar ninguna decisión, lee e infórmate todo lo que puedas. Hay mucha información por ahí, que no te moleste "perder" tiempo en eso.
> 
> Saludos.



Ok gracias, por eso me registré en este foro para leer e informarme


----------



## Burbuoso (23 Sep 2011)

La bolsa es un casino amañado.

En ella sólo participan dos tipos de jugadores; los pringaos o los que saben y tienen un gran nivel de información.

¿Eres alguno de ellos?


----------



## Elena de Troya (23 Sep 2011)

luismarple dijo:


> Empieza por invertir de "fogueo" en cualquier página web de simulación de bolsa, para que seas consciente de la cantidad de tela que puedes perder. Pasado un año, cuando ya te vayas haciendo a la idea de donde te metes puedes entrar desde el valor de 1 acción, mas comisiones.



Perder un año jugando? prefiero arriesgar ¿hay sitios donde te asesoren y te gestionen las inversiones en bolsa? no me refiero a los bancos.


----------



## Elena de Troya (23 Sep 2011)

Burbuoso dijo:


> La bolsa es un casino amañado.
> 
> En ella sólo participan dos tipos de jugadores; los pringaos o los que saben y tienen un gran nivel de información.
> 
> ¿Eres alguno de ellos?



Crees que las que no sabemos no debemos invertir?


----------



## luismarple (23 Sep 2011)

Elena de Troya dijo:


> Ok gracias, por eso me registré en este foro para leer *he* informarme



Te has planteado invertir el dinero que vas a meter en bolsa en comprar un diccionario???


----------



## luismarple (23 Sep 2011)

Elena de Troya dijo:


> Perder un año jugando? prefiero arriesgar ¿hay sitios donde te asesoren y te gestionen las inversiones en bolsa? no me refiero a los bancos.



Nop, invertir un año aprendiendo. Si arriesgas puedes perderlo todo el primer día en media hora, a ver qué haces el resto del año.

Hay muchos sitios donde te gestionan las inversiones, yo mismo estoy dispuesto a gestionartelas por una comisión muy razonable, y no soy de ningún banco.


----------



## Burbuoso (23 Sep 2011)

Elena de Troya dijo:


> Crees que las que no sabemos no debemos invertir?



Por supuesto que no.

No debería "invertir" nadie. Es alimentar un sistema que nos está devorando.


----------



## Elena de Troya (23 Sep 2011)

luismarple dijo:


> Nop, invertir un año aprendiendo. Si arriesgas puedes perderlo todo el primer día en media hora, a ver qué haces el resto del año.
> 
> Hay muchos sitios donde te gestionan las inversiones, yo mismo estoy dispuesto a gestionartelas por una comisión muy razonable, y no soy de ningún banco.



Gracias, pero por tu forma de tratarme no me inspiras confianza...


----------



## luismarple (23 Sep 2011)

Elena de Troya dijo:


> Gracias, pero por tu forma de tratarme no me inspiras confianza...



Vaya por dios, así que buscas alguien que te inspire confianza para que gestione tu dinero?? y luego querrás que dé beneficios!! si es que lo queremos todo!!


----------



## klon (23 Sep 2011)

Volvemos al rojo.....todo en rojo.


----------



## Carrilet (23 Sep 2011)

Elena de Troya dijo:


> Buenos dias, he preguntado en otro hilo pero no responden, desde que cantidad se puede invertir en bolsa?



Ya te han explicado que no hay mínimos, el mínimo es 1 acción de lo que sea, el problema son las comisiones, pero para aprender y leer sobre este tema, mejor pásate por Rankia: Comunidad financiera hay foros específicos y blogs que comentan cosas muy interesantes.

En cualquier caso, te recomiendo no precipitarte. El dinero cuesta mucho ganarlo como para tomar decisiones precipitadas con claro riesgo de perderlo.


----------



## luismarple (23 Sep 2011)

Carrilet dijo:


> Ya te han explicado que no hay mínimos, el mínimo es 1 acción de lo que sea, el problema son las comisiones, pero para aprender y leer sobre este tema, mejor pásate por Rankia: Comunidad financiera hay foros específicos y blogs que comentan cosas muy interesantes.
> 
> En cualquier caso, te recomiendo no precipitarte. El dinero cuesta mucho ganarlo como para tomar decisiones precipitadas con claro riesgo de perderlo.



No no, déjala, déjala, si no quiere que le asesore un profesional solvente y prefiere tirarse a la piscina para ver como su dinero desaparece ella misma...


----------



## Pesado (23 Sep 2011)

Elena de Troya dijo:


> *Perder un año jugando? prefiero arriesgar *¿hay sitios donde te asesoren y te gestionen las inversiones en bolsa? no me refiero a los bancos.



O te sobra el dinero, o ... :ouch:



Elena de Troya dijo:


> Crees que las que no sabemos no debemos invertir?



*NO*

Vamos a ver, te pongo un ejemplo muy simple pero creo que válido:

Si no entiendes nada o casi nada de fútbol, te gastarías tu dinero ahorrado durante años en echar un quiniela??? A que no???
Y aún suponiendo que realmente fueras una experta del fútbol y tuvieras una idea de cuáles son los resultados más probables...arriesgarías todo el dinero de golpe??? No sería más razonable ir poco a poco y así vas viendo si te va bien o no???

Te lo digo con toda sinceridad. Asesores hay todos los que quieras, pero si no entiendes de bolsa, no vas a poder distinguir al buen asesor competente y honrado, de los vendemotos-timadores-cantamañanas. En serio, tómatelo con calma, intenta ir aprendiendo poco a poco y todo lo que puedas. Que no te queme el dinero en las manos. Dentro de un tiempo, cuando ya sepas un poco, entenderás por qué te decimos todo esto y lo agradecerás.

Además, vivimos en unos tiempos muy complicados. Cualquier rumor infundado puede disparar las bolsas o hundirlas al abismo. En mi humilde opinión, creo que es una de las peores épocas de la historia para que un novato en bolsa (entre los que me incluyo, porque yo no soy ningún experto) se ponga a operar con dinero real así como así.

Saludos.



Carrilet dijo:


> Ya te han explicado que no hay mínimos, el mínimo es 1 acción de lo que sea, el problema son las comisiones, pero para aprender y leer sobre este tema, mejor pásate por Rankia: Comunidad financiera hay foros específicos y blogs que comentan cosas muy interesantes.
> 
> *En cualquier caso, te recomiendo no precipitarte. El dinero cuesta mucho ganarlo como para tomar decisiones precipitadas con claro riesgo de perderlo*.



Exactamente. Un comentario muy sensato.


----------



## luismarple (23 Sep 2011)

Pesado dijo:


> O te sobra el dinero, o ... :ouch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues yo eché una vez la quiniela con 10 años sin tener ni puta idea de lo que hacía y saqué 12!!! mucho mas de lo que han conseguido nunca la peña de mi curro que saben bastante mas de futbol que de chorradas como economía o bolsa.

lo de las quinielas no es un buen ejemplo.


----------



## Pesado (23 Sep 2011)

luismarple dijo:


> Pues yo eché una vez la quiniela con 10 años sin tener ni puta idea de lo que hacía y saqué 12!!! mucho mas de lo que han conseguido nunca la peña de mi curro que saben bastante mas de futbol que de chorradas como economía o bolsa.
> 
> lo de las quinielas no es un buen ejemplo.



Sí, ya. Eso te ocurrió UNA vez.

Al igual que yo puedo comprar la acción X en contra de las opiniones de varios "analistos" y salirme bien. Pero eso se llama suerte, y no siempre te viene de cara.

De todas formas, a lo que vamos, si no sabes de algo, no metas tu dinero ahí tan alegremente. Creo que es bastante sensato.


----------



## luismarple (23 Sep 2011)

Pesado dijo:


> Sí, ya. Eso te ocurrió UNA vez.
> 
> Al igual que yo puedo comprar la acción X en contra de las opiniones de varios "analistos" y salirme bien. Pero eso se llama suerte, y no siempre te viene de cara.
> 
> De todas formas, a lo que vamos, si no sabes de algo, no metas tu dinero ahí tan alegremente. Creo que es bastante sensato.



Y cuantas veces han sacado una de 14 la mesa de sabios del futbol de El carrusel deportivo??? ninguna.

Solo digo que lo de la quiniela no es un buen ejemplo. Da igual saber mucho o poco de futbol, no te van a salir mejor.


----------



## Pesado (23 Sep 2011)

luismarple dijo:


> Y cuantas veces han sacado una de 14 la mesa de sabios del futbol de El carrusel deportivo??? ninguna.
> 
> Solo digo que lo de la quiniela no es un buen ejemplo. Da igual saber mucho o poco de futbol, no te van a salir mejor.



Bueno, pues hala, no es un buen ejemplo. Es totalmente normal tener X dinero ahorrado y meter gran parte en una quiniela. En fin, que haga lo que le dé la gana.


----------



## luismarple (23 Sep 2011)

Pesado dijo:


> Bueno, pues hala, no es un buen ejemplo. Es totalmente normal tener X dinero ahorrado y meter gran parte en una quiniela. En fin, que *haga lo que le dé la gana*.



Vaya asesor de mis cojones!! anda que...

-Oiga, qué me recomienda, invertir en commodities, en un ETF, ponerme corto en tecnológicas,tal vez unos warrants o valores sólidos alemanes??

-Haga lo que le dé la gana.

-Muchas gracias, hasta otra.


Así asesora cualquiera!!!


----------



## Samuel E. Bragas (23 Sep 2011)

Elena de Troya dijo:


> Crees que las que no sabemos no debemos invertir?



¿Te sentarías a una mesa llena de tahúres para echar unas manos de póquer?

Si me permites la recomendación, yo que tú me leería este libro antes de empezar:

Amazon.com: Trading in the Zone: Master the Market with Confidence, Discipline and a Winning Attitude (9780735201446): Mark Douglas: Books


----------



## syn (23 Sep 2011)

Vamos que nos vamos...

Como nos descuidemos cerramos en verde y la plata por los suelos... perdón más allá

El mundo al revés... pena de dinero y tiempo gastados en estudios económicos...

Como me descuide me como un owend... No, no creo.

Como mucho me como medio...

P.D: A esta hora en el ibex los únicos en verde varios bancos: Sabadell, Santander, BBVA...
mmm... que me estoy perdiendo.... ¿La crisis no era económica?
¿Los peor parados en una supuesta quiebra de Grecia no deberían de ser ellos...?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Sep 2011)

yo mientras el Chulibex no baje de 7000 me seguire limando las uñas...:rolleye:...que lo estan manteniendo artificialmente coñe...:abajo:


----------



## syn (23 Sep 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> yo mientras el Chulibex no baje de 7000 me seguire limando las uñas...:rolleye:...que lo estan manteniendo artificialmente coñe...:abajo:



Si no es mucho pedir: ¿Qué piensa usted hacer cuando llegue a los 7000? :


----------



## VOTIN (23 Sep 2011)

syn dijo:


> Si no es mucho pedir: ¿Qué piensa usted hacer cuando llegue a los 7000? :



Si llega a los 7000 COMPRAR
pasaran dos cosas,o bien que luego le quedara subir o bien que todo se ira a la mierda y terminaremos como marruecos con suerte


----------



## Hispania (23 Sep 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si llega a los 7000 COMPRAR
> pasaran dos cosas,o bien que luego le quedara subir o bien que todo se ira a la mierda y terminaremos como marruecos con suerte



Pues yo le cortaba el grifo a Grecia y negociaba cada dia cada euro que salga del BCE. Como decirle a un niño, toma este euro para pipas y si no compra pipas mañana no hay euro para el niño. Intervencion total en la economia (de guerra) de Grecia, que ya no es solo suya sino de toda Europa.


----------



## syn (23 Sep 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si llega a los 7000 COMPRAR
> pasaran dos cosas,o bien que luego le quedara subir o bien que todo se ira a la mierda y terminaremos como marruecos con suerte



Ya.

No se ofenda Sr. Votin. Pero es obvio.

Pero esperar a un precio que se crea correcto para esperar que suba a uno que está mantenido...

No se si me he explicado:

Ahora no estamos de acuerdo con los precios del ibex porque están mantenidos y cuando bajen a su precio sin estar mantenidos, compraremos con la vista puesta a que las manos fuertes los vuelvan a subir para obtener nuestros pingües o exiguos beneficios...


----------



## Estilicón (23 Sep 2011)

Elena de Troya dijo:


> Perder un año jugando? prefiero arriesgar ¿hay sitios donde te asesoren y te gestionen las inversiones en bolsa? no me refiero a los bancos.



No sé si 1 año, pero unos meses es algo recomendable. Lo ideal es estar unos meses practicando, viendo como funciona y aprendiendo para tener una estrategia a seguir. E informarse de soportes, resistencias, aprender algo de análisis técnico, etc. 

Existen páginas donde puede crearse una cuenta y operar en bolsa con un simulador para ir cogiendo el tema sin tener que arriesgar 1 euro. Si después de unos meses practicando comienza a tener operaciones exitosas y un saldo 'ganador', puede aventurarse a probar en real. Eso sería lo recomendable.

Puede probar en labolsavirtual.com que es un simulador que está bien. Si quiere, puede participar en el reto al que vamos a jugar varios foreros este mes de octubre.

Claro que existen páginas donde asesoran, le dicen si debe comprar o vender, y le dicen el precio objetivo que debería alcanzar. El problema es que rara vez aciertan.

Pero eso ya como usted lo vea.

Y el precio mínimo ya se lo han comentado. No hay un mínimo fijo, salvo lo justo para comprar al menos 1 acción y pagar las comisiones.


----------



## Dazibao (23 Sep 2011)

Carrilet dijo:


> El dinero cuesta mucho ganarlo como para tomar decisiones precipitadas con claro riesgo de perderlo.



Salvo, claro está, que seas el político de turno que firma con impune alegría la enésima venta de bonos del estado (es decir el futuro de tus hijos, nietos, bisnietos etc.) ...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Sep 2011)

syn dijo:


> Si no es mucho pedir: ¿Qué piensa usted hacer cuando llegue a los 7000? :



comprar como dice VOTIN....:fiufiu:....Madre mía que escandalazo de Chulibex...FUERA FUERA FUERA FUERA....:abajo:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Sep 2011)

Sr. Depeche ¿que opina del pucherazo barato este?ienso:


----------



## Cordoba (23 Sep 2011)

Aquí mucha gente dando consejos, hablando de experiencia, y se ha demostrado una vez mas que esto no es ciencia exacta , creo que había muy buenas intenciones, muchas hora de estudio de la situación, pero el día de hoy nos ha sorprendido. Yo ya estaba con las maletas preparadas y el coche listo para irme fuera del país, ahore tendré que devolver los latunes al mercadona, no vaya a ser que se caduquen.

Ni viernes negro ni plata a 50€, no critico, creo que es dificilisimo acertar, por otro lado depeche merece todos mis respetos, q a nadie se le ocurra criticarlo. Pero la realidad ha sido otra..........y me alegro por todos estaba acojonado.

Saludos


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Sep 2011)

Ah se me olvidaba...:ouch: en Octubre no pasará na da na...la UE no lo permitiría...:rolleye:


----------



## milinko69 (24 Sep 2011)

Mucha rumorología el viernes sobre ampliaciones fondo rescate...pero el jueves veremos si el parlamento alemán aprueba las ayuadas a grecia, que por cierto no tiene buena pinta así nque de ampliaciones nada de nada...


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Sep 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si llega a los 7000 COMPRAR
> pasaran dos cosas,o bien que luego le quedara subir o bien que todo se ira a la mierda y terminaremos como marruecos con suerte



Votin, dos post en los que estoy de acuerdo contigo...me empiezo a preocupar


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (25 Sep 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> No sé si 1 año, pero unos meses es algo recomendable. Lo ideal es estar unos meses practicando, viendo como funciona y aprendiendo para tener una estrategia a seguir. E informarse de soportes, resistencias, aprender algo de análisis técnico, etc.
> 
> Existen páginas donde puede crearse una cuenta y operar en bolsa con un simulador para ir cogiendo el tema sin tener que arriesgar 1 euro. Si después de unos meses practicando comienza a tener operaciones exitosas y un saldo 'ganador', puede aventurarse a probar en real. Eso sería lo recomendable.
> 
> ...



Para el que quiera algo sencillo, un fondo de gestión pasiva que intente replicar un índice y listo. Batir a los índices no es fácil para un inversor conservador. Y las plusvalías si las vas moviendo de fondo en fondo no las tributas y lo puedes reinvertir todo. ¿El precio? Que no recibes dividendos (recordemos que los primeros 1500 € anuales están exentosd e impuestos) y las comisiones del fondo, pero al estar incluídas en la cotización del mismo tampoco es algo que tengas que controlar. Además, si operas directamente en el mercado las comisiones merman mucho la rentabilidad para los que muevan poco dinero.

Lo que sí que habría que estudiar es si comprar el fondo o un ETF, los ETF suelen tener comisiones mucho más bajas y en ese caso habría que estudiar las del broker. Pero para unos pocos miles de euros creo que el fondo es más práctico.

Hasta ING comercializa (pero no gestiona) fondos índice para el IBEX, el Eurostoxx y el S&P 500 creo.


----------



## VOTIN (25 Sep 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Votin, dos post en los que estoy de acuerdo contigo...me empiezo a preocupar



Yo la verdad es que voy la semana que viene de compras a la Bolsa,hay unas acciones que han bajado un 40% y dan un interes de un 10% que me tienen loco de ganas,eso si para dejarlas dormir y ordeñarlas unos años antes de venderlas si recuperen su valor inicial,y si no siempre daran sus buenos dividendos

Pero lo que a mi me preocupa es la vida real,no se vende un palo,la sociedad esta parada y no vamos por buen camino


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (25 Sep 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pero lo que a mi me preocupa es la vida real,no se vende un palo,la sociedad esta parada y no vamos por buen camino



La economía real está en caída libre, los juzgados mercantiles están literalmente colapsados y muchos concursos llevan meses paralizados (dicho por alguien de dentro). Y no paga ni dios, ya sea público o privado.

Por cierto, dividendos pasados no garantizan dividendos futuros.


----------



## drazen23 (25 Sep 2011)

Por cierto, dividendos pasados no garantizan dividendos futuros.[/QUOTE]


Ya te digo, no se si han oido hablar de los "profit warning" o cuando una empresa es incapaz de alcanzar los beneficios conseguidos. Por tanto, de pagar los dividendos prometidos...

La bolsa no es lineal, la volatilidad en las bajadas es brutal y la convierten en una montaña rusa. Pero ojo, que vienen curvas...


----------



## rory (25 Sep 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Para el que quiera algo sencillo, un fondo de gestión pasiva que intente replicar un índice y listo. Batir a los índices no es fácil para un inversor conservador. Y las plusvalías si las vas moviendo de fondo en fondo no las tributas y lo puedes reinvertir todo. ¿El precio? Que no recibes dividendos (recordemos que los primeros 1500 € anuales están exentosd e impuestos) y las comisiones del fondo, pero al estar incluídas en la cotización del mismo tampoco es algo que tengas que controlar. Además, si operas directamente en el mercado las comisiones merman mucho la rentabilidad para los que muevan poco dinero.
> 
> Lo que sí que habría que estudiar es si comprar el fondo o un ETF, los ETF suelen tener comisiones mucho más bajas y en ese caso habría que estudiar las del broker. Pero para unos pocos miles de euros creo que el fondo es más práctico.
> 
> Hasta ING comercializa (pero no gestiona) fondos índice para el IBEX, el Eurostoxx y el S&P 500 creo.



¿Qué os parece Bestinver?


----------



## Cordoba (25 Sep 2011)

Depeche manifiestate, o te largaste del país el viernes? En serio dinos algo.

Saludos


----------



## Elena de Troya (25 Sep 2011)

Gracias por los consejos.


----------



## Depeche (25 Sep 2011)

Estoy por aqui, recuperándome de mis heridas de la caída en moto, y leyendo relajádamente.


----------



## goldbolsa (25 Sep 2011)

Esto solo se sale de una forma y es imprimiendo más billetes para que la Bolsa suba y creando inflación....

Saludos.


----------



## svq (25 Sep 2011)

¿Y el dólar? ¿Hasta cuando se espera que siga subiendo con respecto al euro?


----------



## Pesado (25 Sep 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Estoy por aqui, recuperándome de mis heridas de la caída en moto, y leyendo relajádamente.



Sí? No jodas ::

Pues nada tío, mucho ánimo y mejórate pronto!


----------



## Skynet (26 Sep 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> El Nasdaq acaba de tocar la resistencia de 2.550 puntos, a partir de aqui va a bajar con fuerza,estas bajadas se van a trasladar a todos los mercados, ya ha finalizado el pequeño rebote de ayer, a partir de ahora es recomendable permanecer fuera de los mercados bursátiles,van a ser caidas importantes y continuadas.



de hecho va ser asi como lo dices y lo peor como esta todo globalizado, no existe escape, ya que toda la economia global depende de wall street.

al parecer es cierto que estamos ante el colapso del sistema financiero..


----------



## luismarple (26 Sep 2011)

Elena de Troya dijo:


> Gracias por los consejos.



En este foro tenemos una bonita costumbre: cuando entra una forera nueva pidiendo consejo y la ayudamos nos lo agradece enseñandolos las tetas.


(Y si cuela cuela).


----------



## Francisco Camps (26 Sep 2011)

Joder, hace días vendí por los precios que hay ahora en bolsa, espero que de verdad se den esas bajadas y no me quede fuera del mercado.


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Sep 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo la verdad es que voy la semana que viene de compras a la Bolsa,hay unas acciones que han bajado un 40% y dan un interes de un 10% que me tienen loco de ganas,eso si para dejarlas dormir y ordeñarlas unos años antes de venderlas si recuperen su valor inicial,y si no siempre daran sus buenos dividendos
> 
> *Pero lo que a mi me preocupa es la vida real,no se vende un palo,la sociedad esta parada y no vamos por buen camino*



Yo cada día lo veo peor.

La cara de agotamiento de los que quedan "en pie" es para verla.

Yo misma me siento agotada.


----------



## andreu (26 Sep 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Estoy por aqui, recuperándome de mis heridas de la caída en moto, y leyendo relajádamente.





"si es que tal y como esta la bolsa, en cualquier zig-zag, ó en un a-b-c, ó una estrella fugaz... te tira por los suelos"

Depeche a mejorarse.


----------



## Depeche (26 Sep 2011)

La bolsa está loca loca,parece un casino,menos mal que estoy fuera, no hay quien la entienda, sigo pensando que la tendencia es bajista,pero está teniendo una volatilidad increible, mucho cuidado a los que esten dentro. Aquí parece que ya no vale ni análisis técnico ni nada,que peligro.


----------



## japiluser (26 Sep 2011)

svq dijo:


> ¿Y el dólar? ¿Hasta cuando se espera que siga subiendo con respecto al euro?



Dicen que hasta que esten a la par.
dicen tantas...cosas!


----------



## japiluser (26 Sep 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo cada día lo veo peor.
> 
> La cara de agotamiento de los que quedan "en pie" es para verla.
> 
> Yo misma me siento agotada.



Nunca se debe estar en un valor por dividendos...es una lección que cuesta muy caro...aprender!


----------



## Mago (27 Sep 2011)

Tras las desclaraciones de Alemania... mañana cogeré las palomitas mientras veo como cae el Ibex un 5% de nuevo...

:abajo::abajo::abajo::abajo::abajo:

:XX:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Sep 2011)

Mago dijo:


> Tras las desclaraciones de Alemania... mañana cogeré las palomitas mientras veo como cae el Ibex un 5% de nuevo...
> 
> :abajo::abajo::abajo::abajo::abajo:
> 
> :XX:



ni de coña hamijo...8:...esto lo mantienen Parriba con oxigeno aunque nos invandieran los Boinas Verdes...::::...como los pisitos...


----------



## Slevin_Kelevra (27 Sep 2011)

Mago dijo:


> Tras las desclaraciones de Alemania... mañana cogeré las palomitas mientras veo como cae el Ibex un 5% de nuevo...
> 
> :abajo::abajo::abajo::abajo::abajo:
> 
> :XX:



Eso pensaba yo, y me he quedado O.O cuando he visto cómo subía y no podía sacar tajada de lo rápido que ha sido.

Por cierto, ya que es mi primer post me presento. Soy estudiante de 2º de economía y uno de los MUY pocos que le interesa su carrera. (La mayoría están ahi porque quieren hacer algo o porque no le dio la nota para otra cosa. De todos los que conozco que hacen economía sólo uno a parte de mi, está interesando en la economía, sigue los mercados día día...etc).

Todavía no tengo ni idea, pero poco a poco empezaré a entender más las cosas y aportaré detalles.

¡¡ Viva Mankiw !!


----------



## luismarple (27 Sep 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo cada día lo veo peor.
> 
> La cara de agotamiento de los que quedan "en pie" es para verla.
> 
> Yo misma me siento agotada.



Me has recordado una cita de Woody Allen totalmente offtopic:

"Dios ha muerto, el comunismo ha muerto y yo mismo no me siento nada bien".


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Sep 2011)

Como buena mujer "quiero ir de rebajas", ¿cuando se va a acercar esto a los 7000?

Estamos otra vez por encima de los 8000.

Estos rebotes hacia arriba no hay quien los entienda.


----------



## VOTIN (27 Sep 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Como buena mujer "quiero ir de rebajas", ¿cuando se va a acercar esto a los 7000?
> 
> Estamos otra vez por encima de los 8000.
> 
> Estos rebotes hacia arriba no hay quien los entienda.



Mira,haz como yo hago
Gasta de 100 el 50% ,el resto lo dejas en la cuenta y cuando llege a lo que tu quieres te lo gastas,asi la media ponderada no sera la de ahora ,y si sube mucho pues eso que te encuentras


----------



## ninfireblade (27 Sep 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Gasta de 100 el 50%




Si dices el 50% que mas da que sea de 100 o de lo que sea...


----------



## peseteuro (27 Sep 2011)

me da que de 8600 no puede pasar en este arreón, hay una resistencia esperándole (bueno, será recogida de beneficios de estas sesiones  )


----------



## VOTIN (27 Sep 2011)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Si dices el 50% que mas da que sea de 100 o de lo que sea...



Estaba pensando en 100k ,pollo
aunque reconozco que me exprese redundantemente


----------



## Estilicón (27 Sep 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Como buena mujer "quiero ir de rebajas", ¿cuando se va a acercar esto a los 7000?
> 
> Estamos otra vez por encima de los 8000.
> 
> Estos rebotes hacia arriba no hay quien los entienda.



Y tan por encima . De todas maneras, esto es un juego en el que la paciencia y esperar tu momento es fundamental. Y siempre es mejor no entrar aunque dejes de ganar que entrar a lo loco, sin seguir tu plan y perder. 

En mi opinión, echando un vistazo al ibex:







Partiendo del inicio de la tendencia bajista de Julio y trazando la línea bajista que une los 2 máximos decrecientes, esa línea 'corta' en los 8600. Si se atraviesa esa línea, hay una resistencia en los 8800 que ha servido de 'freno' fuerte en 2 ocasiones desde el inicio de la tendencia bajista. Si se rompe ese 'freno', solo quedaría mirar hacia arriba a ver donde está el siguiente nivel de soporte/resistencia. Y está muy arriba.

Antes de nada, esto solo es una opinión basada en lo que me parece y se recomienda fehacientemente que no se me haga ni puto caso.

********. No creo que si caemos lleguemos a los 7000.


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Sep 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Y tan por encima . De todas maneras, esto es un juego en el que la paciencia y esperar tu momento es fundamental. Y siempre es mejor no entrar aunque dejes de ganar que entrar a lo loco, sin seguir tu plan y perder.



Yo meto las órdenes de compra y me olvido....bueno, no me olvido pero vamos, me mantengo firme jeje.

Estoy rehaciendo mis planes para un escenario de 7300-7400.


----------



## MariscosRecio (27 Sep 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Estoy por aqui, recuperándome de mis heridas de la caída en moto, y leyendo relajádamente.



Espero te recuperes pronto! 
Un saludo


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Sep 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Estoy por aqui, recuperándome de mis heridas de la caída en moto, y leyendo relajádamente.



que no sea nada y a recuperarse pronto.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (28 Sep 2011)

hola alguien en este foro opera con Renta 4, ¿que tal va? ¿como son las comisiones? ¿manejo facil de sus productos?

gracias para el que me pueda comentar algo.


----------



## Elena de Troya (28 Sep 2011)

luismarple dijo:


> En este foro tenemos una bonita costumbre: cuando entra una forera nueva pidiendo consejo y la ayudamos nos lo agradece enseñandolos las tetas.
> 
> 
> (Y si cuela cuela).



No se que opinará mi novio de tu comentario...


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Sep 2011)

Elena de Troya dijo:


> No se que opinará mi novio de tu comentario...




No creo que a nadie le importe...


----------



## << 49 >> (28 Sep 2011)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> hola alguien en este foro opera con Renta 4, ¿que tal va? ¿como son las comisiones? ¿manejo facil de sus productos?



Las comisiones las tienes en la web:

Renta 4. Comisiones de compra/venta de acciones de bolsa nacional

Renta 4. Comisiones de compra/venta de acciones de bolsa internacional

(también tienen futuros, opciones, CFDs, etc)

En general son más baratas que la mayoría de los bancos, aunque no siempre es fácil comparar las comisiones de uno con las de otro por las tarifas escalonadas que hacen y los mínimos que ponen unos sí y otros no.

Por ejemplo, por comprar acciones en Madrid te cobran un mínimo de 3€. Si tienes unoe o la tarifa especial de ING Direct, te cobran 0,20% sobre efectivo, sin mínimos, así que si vas a hacer compras por importes pequeños deberías echar cuentas.

La web funciona bastante bien. Creo que se puede abrir una cuenta de prueba por 15 días, así que mejor cmpruébalo tú mismo.


----------



## Chuck Norris (28 Sep 2011)




----------



## VOTIN (28 Sep 2011)

Elena de Troya dijo:


> No se que opinará mi novio de tu comentario...



Estaremos atentos a sus comentarios sobre tus tetas,eso siempre interesa


----------



## Elena de Troya (29 Sep 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Estaremos atentos a sus comentarios sobre tus tetas,eso siempre interesa



Bueno mi novio dice que son vuestras costumbres... que no lo tenga en cuenta


----------



## drazen23 (29 Sep 2011)

Tu novio es un ser de luz


----------



## drazen23 (29 Sep 2011)

Tiene esto una pinta de mercado lateral impresionante. Por otra parte logico, si ha caido desde el 10500 al 7500 en dos meses.

Estoy pensando en una pauta plana, de lo que habria terminado o estaria terminando la onda A.

Vamos a ver.


----------



## Pesado (29 Sep 2011)

Alguna interpretación de las subidas de estos días?


----------



## Estilicón (29 Sep 2011)

Pesado dijo:


> Alguna interpretación de las subidas de estos días?



Mi interpretación es que hace 2 días se subió y se topó con la resistencia en 8600. Hoy a la tercera sesión la ha pasado pero con poca fuerza, con mucha presión vendedora detrás, por lo que al final se ha quedado sin fuerza y en 8650 se ha vuelto para abajo. 

Y en cuanto ha pasado por debajo de 8600, se ha cascado un velón de 80 puntos para abajo, del que ahora parece que recupera.

En resumen, ni pajolera idea. He visto atracciones en port aventura con menos vaivenes. Aunque mientras no rompa con un buen impulso los 8800, personalmente seguiré pensando que la tendencia es bajista, y me cuesta creer que con la que está cayendo nos vayamos para arriba a lo loco. Pero como al final esto es lo que deciden 4, a saber...


----------



## Maximilien_borrado (29 Sep 2011)

Depeche, qué dices de estos últimos días, sigues pensando que veremos los 6300 en algún momento cercano? Por cierto, espero que vaya bien la recuperación.


----------



## Depeche (29 Sep 2011)

Estoy observando,veo que ha llegado a una resistencia importante y creo que mañana veremos caídas. Me da la sensación de que la semana que viene va a ser bastante bajista, y sobre la pregunta de si veremos los 6.600 en el ibex mi respuesta es SI,sigo pensando que seguirán las bajadas hasta llegar como mínimo a 6.600
El tiempo dirá si estoy en lo cierto.


----------



## Silenciosa (29 Sep 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Estoy observando,veo que ha llegado a una resistencia importante y creo que mañana veremos caídas. Me da la sensación de que la semana que viene va a ser bastante bajista, y sobre la pregunta de si veremos los 6.600 en el ibex mi respuesta es SI,sigo pensando que seguirán las bajadas hasta llegar como mínimo a 6.600
> El tiempo dirá si estoy en lo cierto.



Yo pienso que no andas muy equivocado.

No me atrevo a pronosticar cual adivina exactamente, pero por debajo de los 7000 lo vamos a ver.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Sep 2011)

Pues yo pienso que no habra mas bajadas
El ibex es tirado hacia abajo por los bancos y estos han perdido ya casi un 40% de su valor,no asi otros como telefonica ,etc que se mantienen incluso por encima del año pasado

Los bancos ,caso santa ,pueden irse a 5,5 o asi pero no aguantarian otro 40% mas de bajada sin irse casi a la quiebra
No ,no habra mas bajadas fuertes si no sale algun politico rebuznando algo raro o agun griego
Ademas lo mas importante ahora son los dividendos y estos casi se han duplicado 
PD

Se nota que me he cargado de bancos esta mañana???,je,je


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Sep 2011)

esta claro que el Chulibex aguanta lo que le tiren encima y más...:cook: y si no púes se le mantiene artificialmente y ya esta...personalmente va a estar mariposeando entre los 8000 y 9000 varios meses...::::


----------



## Depeche (30 Sep 2011)

Una vez tocados los 8.500 hace un rato,os puedo asegurar que va a perder fuerza y posiblemente cierre como mucho a 8.430 puntos, la semana que viene la veo muy bajista.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Sep 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Una vez tocados los 8.500 hace un rato,os puedo asegurar que va a perder fuerza y posiblemente cierre como mucho a 8.430 puntos, la semana que viene la veo muy bajista.



ojala sea así, pero veo manos fuertes manteniendolo...::


----------



## syn (30 Sep 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ojala sea así, pero veo manos fuertes manteniendolo...::



Que no hombre que no.
Que vaya para arriba como la locomotora de Europa que es.
Quien no haya entrado ya que se joda y quien esté dentro que venda más adelante con sus merecidos beneficios o plusvis.
Todavía no entiendo como se puede querer que la bolsa patria se hunda para obtener pingües beneficios...
Si hace crack la bolsa ya se pueden ir los que hayan ganado con eso algo a otro pais porque Hispajistan estará como para no salir a la calle sin kalasnikov
::::::

Además como al final van a prohibir cualquier forma de ir a cortos, hay que ir para arriba... todo para arriba... hasta el infinito y más allá.


----------



## Estilicón (30 Sep 2011)

Veamos la sesión de hoy:

Paises Bajos -1.95%
Francia -2.00%
Reino Unido -1.95%
Italia -1.67%
Alemania -3.00%

Ibex35 -0.53%

Spain is different .

Veamos los bancos:

Deutsche Bank -6.83%
BNP Paribas -3.50%

Santander +0.61%. .

Hoy le hemos dicho al mundo que de PIGS nada. Que los PIGS serán en todo caso las siglas de Paises bajos, Inglaterra, Germania y Suecia. Y que son una remora que nos impide despegar hasta el infinito y más allá. Y para dar muestra de nuestra fuerza nos hemos metido un chute de 50 puntos para arriba en la subasta. Con 2 cojones .

Depeche, no ibas mal encaminado pero es que lo de hoy ha sido un cachondeo.


----------



## Depeche (30 Sep 2011)

La semana que viene ya vereis como va a caer el ibex,le están metiendo anfetaminas,pero la anfetamina ya se acaba!!


----------



## Yo2k1 (1 Oct 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> La semana que viene ya vereis como va a caer el ibex,le están metiendo anfetaminas,pero la anfetamina ya se acaba!!



Que cierre ves para el viernes? 7000? Menos?


----------



## Elena de Troya (1 Oct 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> La semana que viene ya vereis como va a caer el ibex,le están metiendo anfetaminas,pero la anfetamina ya se acaba!!



¿Como sabes tanto? ¿te dan chivatazos? no estará todo amañado?


----------



## drazen23 (1 Oct 2011)

La ultima hora del futuro del ibex ha sido de escandalo, todo pesado medido y contado, no sea que el cierre del trimestre se nos escapara..

Tiene una pinta de hombre-cabeza-hombros que tendria que confirmar espantosa...


----------



## Silenciosa (1 Oct 2011)

Venga, porra, ¿A cuanto estaremos el próximo viernes?


----------



## Estilicón (1 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Venga, porra, ¿A cuanto estaremos el próximo viernes?



Eso no vale. No has dejado tu apuesta.

No tengo ni idea. Lo normal (pero puede ser como hoy y el ibex ir en plan de que no va con ellos) es que el lunes sea negativo porque wall street y el sp han cerrado en mínimos del día. Pero a 5 días es más complicado. Por decir algo: 

Escenario positivo : Sobre 8800
Escenario negativo: Sobre 8200
Escenario muy negativo: Sobre 7800

Por quedarme con uno, me quedo con el negativo.Voto por sobre los 8200.


----------



## Yo2k1 (1 Oct 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Eso no vale. No has dejado tu apuesta.
> 
> No tengo ni idea. Lo normal (pero puede ser como hoy y el ibex ir en plan de que no va con ellos) es que el lunes sea negativo porque wall street y el sp han cerrado en mínimos del día. Pero a 5 días es más complicado. Por decir algo:
> 
> ...



Pues eso se aleja muchisimo de lo que dice Depeche. El ve los siete mil y aun menos. 8200 no lo veo negativo, lo veo dejar las cosas mas o menos como estan. Cerro en 8546.Eso seria bajar un 4% en toda la semana. No creo que eso sea escenario negativo, eso lo podria bajar solo en un dia.
Negativo seria irse a los 7500 y muy negativo, creo yo, pues a los 7000.
A ver si Depeche nos da su apuesta


----------



## wakeland (1 Oct 2011)

El IBEX ataca la semana que viene los 9000,y en breve lo vemos en 10000.


----------



## Silenciosa (1 Oct 2011)

Venga me mojo.

Creo que cerrará por debajo de los 8000, voy a decir 7700 puntos.

Y creo que seguirá en caida libre.

Por cierto, como veis Endesa?

Estoy pensando en comprar cuando estén en 16.


----------



## Silenciosa (1 Oct 2011)

wakeland dijo:


> El IBEX ataca la semana que viene los 9000,y en breve lo vemos en 10000.



En qué te basas?


----------



## VOTIN (2 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Venga me mojo.
> 
> Creo que cerrará por debajo de los 8000, voy a decir 7700 puntos.
> 
> ...



Esta bajara hasta 15,no habra subidas tarifas electricas,bajo consumo,etc
Ademas rentabilidad dividendo medio-bajo,solo 5%,tacaños 
No atraeran capital
Bajaran
La rentabilidad de telefonica (11%) y el Santa (10%)atraen las pasta
esta siempre esta liada con el rollo de invertir y renovar sus estructuras


----------



## wakeland (2 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> En qué te basas?



En que el Ibex lleva semanas actuando sin sentido,no hay noticias que respalden el hecho de que haya creado resistencia entorno a 8500,la recesion en W sigue ahi,el crudo sigue en mas de 100$.

Bajo las perspectivas actuales deberia estar moviendose entorno a 7500,y ya ves donde esta,en caso de confirmarse la recaida en recesion deberia bajar a los infiernos de los 6000,pero hace tiempo que en el Ibex las cosas que pasan no son normales.

Mi apuesta es que a partir de mañana ataca los 9000.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Oct 2011)

A ver pero...las bajadas seran ¿ medio fuertes ?, ¿ fuertes ? ó ¿ muy fuertes ?...::


----------



## MariscosRecio (2 Oct 2011)

Elena de Troya dijo:


> ¿Como sabes tanto? ¿te dan chivatazos? no estará todo amañado?



Es primo de ZP.


----------



## MariscosRecio (2 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Pues eso se aleja muchisimo de lo que dice Depeche. El ve los siete mil y aun menos. 8200 no lo veo negativo, lo veo dejar las cosas mas o menos como estan. Cerro en 8546.Eso seria bajar un 4% en toda la semana. No creo que eso sea escenario negativo, eso lo podria bajar solo en un dia.
> Negativo seria irse a los 7500 y muy negativo, creo yo, pues a los 7000.
> A ver si Depeche nos da su apuesta




Que lastina no poder operar en corto con el indice!!!


----------



## << 49 >> (2 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Que lastina no poder operar en corto con el indice!!!



La CNMV lo permite si se hace como cobertura. Lo que tienen prohibido son las posiciones cortas "netas".


----------



## MariscosRecio (2 Oct 2011)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> La CNMV lo permite si se hace como cobertura. Lo que tienen prohibido son las posiciones cortas "netas".



El problema es que no tengo cartera que proteger.
" bueno si unas 500 de telefonica que voy en corto" Mañana que dios y la bolsa se apiaden de mi y mis telefonicas. Bajen por Bajen!


----------



## Silenciosa (3 Oct 2011)

Empezamos la semana en caída.

A ver como evoluciona esto.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Oct 2011)

púes no queda nada hasta los 6700...8:


----------



## manelic77 (3 Oct 2011)

*caer*



Depeche dijo:


> El ibex de momento cae un 2,20% y lo gordo está por llegar.



Si tenemos un ibex cayendo constantemente y la plata también
¿qué es lo gordo?


----------



## Depeche (3 Oct 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> púes no queda nada hasta los 6700...8:



Los veremos mucho antes de lo que puedas imaginar.


----------



## Yo2k1 (3 Oct 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Los veremos mucho antes de lo que puedas imaginar.



Mas o menos, que dia ves que lo veremos? diez, quince, una semana?


----------



## wakeland (3 Oct 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Los veremos mucho antes de lo que puedas imaginar.



Con todos mis respetos,permiteme que lo dude.

Los datos que llegan de EEUU no son todo lo malos que podian ser,descartando casi por completo una inminente recesion al otro lado del atlantico,por otro lado,los datos macro de Alemania o Francia tampoco son todo lo malos que cabria esperar para hundir al IBEX a los infiernos del 6.....

Incluso te diria que el ChulIBEX se esta comportando mejor que casi todos los valores europeos,tan solo fijarse en las perdidas del DAX.

Si que creo que va a estar lateral entorno a los 8000 varios meses,pero de hacer algo,creo que sorprenderia y se iria con su chuleria a los 10.000.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Oct 2011)

wakeland dijo:


> Con todos mis respetos,permiteme que lo dude.
> 
> Los datos que llegan de EEUU no son todo lo malos que podian ser,descartando casi por completo una inminente recesion al otro lado del atlantico,por otro lado,los datos macro de Alemania o Francia tampoco son todo lo malos que cabria esperar para hundir al IBEX a los infiernos del 6.....
> 
> ...



púes siento decirlo, pero yo opino lo mismo. Todo muy artificial, por supuesto, pero estamos más cerca de los 10.000 que de los 7.000...veo mucha lateralidad...::


----------



## goldbolsa (3 Oct 2011)

El IBEX lo veo por el 6000, dado que lo que se nos viene encima con todo el sistema bancario español medio quebrado, LA SUBPRIME Española, está aqui!!!!


----------



## MariscosRecio (3 Oct 2011)

Que opináis de la subida de Ebro??


----------



## drazen23 (3 Oct 2011)

A EEUU le hemos estado financiado la recuperacion manteniendo un euro sobrevalorado que a nadie la favorece. Bueno, si a Alemania, a nosotros desde luego no. 

Aun así han sido capaces de salir de la recesión. Deberian empezar buscando un presidente como dios manda, bendito Clinton y sus becarias y terminando por buscar un gobernador de la Reserva Federal que se de cuenta que esta ante la madre de todas las recesiones y que como no espabile, mete a EEUU y de paso, a todo el planeta en deflación.

El SP a punto de cerrar ha pulverizado el 1100 (1090) lo que quiere decir, sin descartar un pull back al 1100, que se va al 1000. 

Mañana habra sangre en el Ibex. De todas formas dada la violencia con la que ha respondido el indice cada vez que se ha acercado a la zona de minimos (7500) habrá que pensar que el suelo, eso si temporal, no debe de estar mucho más lejos.


----------



## drazen23 (3 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Que opináis de la subida de Ebro??



Ponme un buen gráfico y te lo digo. De todas formas, hace tiempo que no trabajo con chicharros (no hay cfd´s, ni futuros, ni calls ni puts), pero desde luego si hay alguna accion que puede ir en contra del mercado son estas.

Que tiempos de Sniace...


----------



## Estilicón (3 Oct 2011)

drazen23 dijo:


> A EEUU le hemos estado financiado la recuperacion manteniendo un euro sobrevalorado que a nadie la favorece. Bueno, si a Alemania, a nosotros desde luego no.
> 
> Aun así han sido capaces de salir de la recesión. Deberian empezar buscando un presidente como dios manda, bendito Clinton y sus becarias y terminando por buscar un gobernador de la Reserva Federal que se de cuenta que esta ante la madre de todas las recesiones y que como no espabile, mete a EEUU y de paso, a todo el planeta en deflación.
> 
> ...



Los americanos han cerrado con un -2.5% wall street y -3% el sp, y han cerrado prácticamente en mínimos. Si la subasta de preapertura de mañana no lo impide, nos vamos al abrir al entorno de los 8100 como poco. Al menos eso dicen los futuros.

Octubre parece empezar con ganas . Sobretodo al otro lado del charco.


----------



## MariscosRecio (3 Oct 2011)

joder no atino a poner la imagen! mira que soy gacela


----------



## rory (4 Oct 2011)

Depeche, juraría que he visto el nasdaq composite a 2330 aprox.


----------



## Depeche (4 Oct 2011)

rory dijo:


> Depeche, juraría que he visto el nasdaq composite a 2330 aprox.




Correcto,ya hemos llegado al nivel que yo pensaba que se llegaría,incluso lo ha perforado a la baja,ahora queda un último soporte en 2.280 puntos, si se pierde ese nivel vamos a ver un crack en mayúsculas,bajadas en caida libre bestiales.
Yo no me atrevo a decir que va a pasar,o rebota en ese nivel o veremos un guano muy grande,casi creo que será lo segundo,pero quien sabe.


----------



## drazen23 (4 Oct 2011)

El SP se va al 1000. Las grandes caidas/subidas siempre se paran en numeros redondos.

El máximo del Ibex 16000 y poco aquel dia 8 de enero de 2008, tan lejano en el tiempo.....


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Oct 2011)

Lo siento pero YO no veo los 7000:no:...pero es que ní los 8000 vamos...:cook:


----------



## Maximilien_borrado (4 Oct 2011)

Si aún hay tiempo para entrar en la porra ahí va mi estimación: Quedará rondando los 8000 el viernes al cerrar la sesión. Creo que por debajo. Digamos 7950.


----------



## Maximilien_borrado (4 Oct 2011)

No he renovado los depósitos esperando esos 6700, pero me parece que voy a meter la pasta en ibanesto mientras espero porque esto va para largo.


----------



## wakeland (4 Oct 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Lo siento pero YO no veo los 7000:no:...pero es que ní los 8000 vamos...:cook:




+1,lleva 2 jornadas de bajadas y ha perdido apenas un 4%,ahi esta en 8200,mañana tocara estar plano o moverse un pelin hacia arriba para terminar la semana con algun buen mensaje de Merkel o Sarko y volverse a los 8500-8600

Y es que no se da el escenario apocaliptico para permitir bajarse a los infiernos,el IBEX mira mucho hacia fuera y poco hacia adentro,si el IBEX basase su movimiento no dudo que bajaria no a los 6000,bajaria a los 1000::,pero lo dicho,no tenemos un escenario como para verlo caer de esa manera.

Otra cosa mas,para nada me creo a Standar and Poors en su vaticinio sobre la inminente entrada en recesion de Alemania en el primer trimestre de 2012,tan solo confiando en su consumo interno fruto de tan solo un 6,9% de paro no entrara en recesion,otro gallo es spain.


----------



## Maximilien_borrado (4 Oct 2011)

wakeland dijo:


> +1,lleva 2 jornadas de bajadas y ha perdido apenas un 4%,ahi esta en 8200,mañana tocara estar plano o moverse un pelin hacia arriba para terminar la semana con algun buen mensaje de Merkel o Sarko y volverse a los 8500-8600
> 
> Y es que no se da el escenario apocaliptico para permitir bajarse a los infiernos,el IBEX mira mucho hacia fuera y poco hacia adentro,si el IBEX basase su movimiento no dudo que bajaria no a los 6000,bajaria a los 1000::,pero lo dicho,no tenemos un escenario como para verlo caer de esa manera.
> 
> Otra cosa mas,para nada me creo a Standar and Poors en su vaticinio sobre la inminente entrada en recesion de Alemania en el primer trimestre de 2012,tan solo confiando en su consumo interno fruto de tan solo un 6,9% de paro no entrara en recesion,otro gallo es spain.



Ya, pero usted no está teniendo en cuenta que estamos en octubre, que me nos que perder un 10 o un 12% algún día de estos...


----------



## Silenciosa (4 Oct 2011)

Empiezo a estar perdidísima.

Hoy Telefonica lo veía en 13.8 y ha cerrado en 14.

Ay mare¡


----------



## wakeland (4 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Empiezo a estar perdidísima.
> 
> Hoy Telefonica lo veía en 13.8 y ha cerrado en 14.
> 
> Ay mare¡



y Wall Street acaba de cerrar en positivo con subidas de 1,44%,con lo cual se confirma que mañana el ChulIBEX estara tranquilito y bien planito o subiendo un poquitin,hasta el crudo se ha recuperado rapidamente 2 dolares........con lo que cuesta que los baje luego.


----------



## Depeche (4 Oct 2011)

USA ha cerrado con una figura de vuelta muy importante y clara, rebotó más o menos en el nivel que avisé hace unas semanas,en principio se ha formado un suelo importante, y creo que en los próximos dias vamos a ver grandes subidas,al menos esta semana, mientras tanto el ibex supongo que también rebotará mañana y los dias posteriores, pero creo que se va a dar un escenario de euforia,en el que parecerá que todo va muy bien y que va a subir mucho y cuando la gente menos se lo espere se desplomarán las bolsas,pero para eso creo que quedan unos dias. Acabamos de empezar Octubre, y el mes dará mucho de si. Ahora es momento de ponerse largo pero con precaución.


----------



## rory (4 Oct 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> USA ha cerrado con una figura de vuelta muy importante y clara, rebotó más o menos en el nivel que avisé hace unas semanas,en principio se ha formado un suelo importante, y creo que en los próximos dias vamos a ver grandes subidas,al menos esta semana, mientras tanto el ibex supongo que también rebotará mañana y los dias posteriores, pero creo que se va a dar un escenario de euforia,en el que parecerá que todo va muy bien y que va a subir mucho y cuando la gente menos se lo espere se desplomarán las bolsas,pero para eso creo que quedan unos dias. Acabamos de empezar Octubre, y el mes dará mucho de si. Ahora es momento de ponerse largo pero con precaución.



Tal como dijiste, el Nasdaq ha sido tocar los 2325-2330 y tirar para arriba.

¿Qué valores aconsejas Depeche?

¿Telefónica y santander para conservadores como yo?


----------



## Depeche (4 Oct 2011)

rory dijo:


> Tal como dijiste, el Nasdaq ha sido tocar los 2325-2330 y tirar para arriba.
> 
> ¿Qué valores aconsejas Depeche?
> 
> ¿Telefónica y santander para conservadores como yo?



Mañana van a subir prácticamente todos los valores del ibex,será un dia de subidón en las bolsas,tu decides.


----------



## Yo2k1 (5 Oct 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> USA ha cerrado con una figura de vuelta muy importante y clara, rebotó más o menos en el nivel que avisé hace unas semanas,en principio se ha formado un suelo importante, y creo que en los próximos dias vamos a ver grandes subidas,al menos esta semana, mientras tanto el ibex supongo que también rebotará mañana y los dias posteriores, pero creo que se va a dar un escenario de euforia,en el que parecerá que todo va muy bien y que va a subir mucho y cuando la gente menos se lo espere se desplomarán las bolsas,pero para eso creo que quedan unos dias. Acabamos de empezar Octubre, y el mes dará mucho de si. Ahora es momento de ponerse largo pero con precaución.



Que días mas o menos esperas las bajadas?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Oct 2011)

bueno aquí tenemos una foto de lo que nos espera los próximos meses...ienso:,,,un Chulibex viajando de flor en flor y riendose en la cara de algunos inversores, mientras, en la realidad ya hace meses que ha caido la Bomba H...:8:...pero esto no le afecta lo más minimo...


----------



## Silenciosa (5 Oct 2011)

Me acaba de vencer un depósito.

Voy a comprar algo de Telefonica en 13,5.


----------



## Maximilien_borrado (5 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Me acaba de vencer un depósito.
> 
> Voy a comprar algo de Telefonica en 13,5.




¿Ya no crees que se pondrá en 12?


----------



## Silenciosa (5 Oct 2011)

Maximilien dijo:


> ¿Ya no crees que se pondrá en 12?



Si, pero no pongo la mano en el fuego ya por nada....este es el peor año de rentabilidad en mi corta vida financiera.

Siempre he subido del 10% (media de varias cosas) y este año no llego al 5%.

Tengo una orden bestia puesta hasta noviembre para comprar en 12 Telefonica, si cae la breva bien y si no pues dinero que he tenido ahí parado, no siempre se gana.

Pero si compro algo ahora a 13,5 la media de Telefonica (tengo poca cosa) se me queda maja.

Ahora, como anuncien que el año que viene reducen dividendos.....pues Owned total para Silenciosa, me saco todo el dinero que tengo por ahí y lo invierto en latunes.


----------



## Yo2k1 (5 Oct 2011)

Aqui tambien indican que el IBEX cerrara el viernes por debajo de 8000.
Los mas optimistas dicen que en 7900 y los pesimistas a 7200 y menos

Correccin en los mercados. El Ibex 35 se colocar en los 7913 - Noticias sobre Sentimiento de Analistas


----------



## Silenciosa (5 Oct 2011)

Llevo media tarde hacíendo cálculos y mirando gráficas para ver que hacer.

No he sacado nada en claro.

Bueno si, un dolor de cabeza.


----------



## VOTIN (5 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Llevo media tarde hacíendo cálculos y mirando gráficas para ver que hacer.
> 
> No he sacado nada en claro.
> 
> Bueno si, un dolor de cabeza.



No has metido nada todavia??
Telefonica sera dificil de ver en 12,solo si ves Santa en 4
Ya te dije
La mitad a Bolsa y la mitad a plazo al 4%
Dos velas ,dos apuestas ,50% de acertar y 50% de equivocarte


----------



## Silenciosa (5 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> No has metido nada todavia??
> Telefonica sera dificil de ver en 12,solo si ves Santa en 4
> Ya te dije
> La mitad a Bolsa y la mitad a plazo al 4%
> Dos velas ,dos apuestas ,50% de acertar y 50% de equivocarte



He metido una orden de 600 en TF a 13.50 para dejar a MP.

Como lo ves?

PD: Te lo agradecería con mis números para el euromillón pero soy gafe para los juegos de azar.


----------



## Yo2k1 (5 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> No has metido nada todavia??
> Telefonica sera dificil de ver en 12,solo si ves Santa en 4
> Ya te dije
> La mitad a Bolsa y la mitad a plazo al 4%
> Dos velas ,dos apuestas ,50% de acertar y 50% de equivocarte



Pero en la de la bolsa te puedes equivocar por mucho y perder ese 4% y mas. 
También ganarlo, esta claro. 
Yo ahora mismo esperaba un poco. 
Aunque puede ser perder el tren, pero esperaba en Ibanesto, ING al 4%. Y luego ya veremos


----------



## Estilicón (6 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Llevo media tarde hacíendo cálculos y mirando gráficas para ver que hacer.
> 
> No he sacado nada en claro.
> 
> Bueno si, un dolor de cabeza.



Había escrito un mensaje hablando de un posible inicio de tendencia alcista dentro de una tendencia bajista a más largo plazo, la formación de un triangulo, posibilidades, resistencias y lo que me parecía, pero lo he borrado porque es mejor no decir nada que luego igual alguien te hace caso, la cosa se tuerce y puedes joder a alguien. Y yo en esto soy un aficionado y no vivo de esto. Así que le pongo un gráfico de hace un par de días que he sacado de la web y ya luego usted piensa que le parece.







En cuanto a invertir con idea de hacerlo a medio plazo, si estás muy segura de lo que haces, y dices 'me meto aquí y que sea lo que dios quiera' pues adelante. Pero en mi opinión, la situación económica es la que es, y esto no se va a arreglar tapando los pufos de los bancos a base de dinero de papá estado ni regando con pasta sacada de la impresora. Y esto no se va arreglar en 1 año ni en 2 (me temo) por lo que es posible que en el futuro todavía vayamos a ver muchas idas y venidas. Pero tampoco lo podría jurar. Así que eso ya que cada uno haga lo que crea mejor para sus intereses.

Decida lo que decida, le deseo suerte .


----------



## Silenciosa (6 Oct 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Había escrito un mensaje hablando de un posible inicio de tendencia alcista dentro de una tendencia bajista a más largo plazo, la formación de un triangulo, posibilidades, resistencias y lo que me parecía, pero lo he borrado porque es mejor no decir nada que luego igual alguien te hace caso, la cosa se tuerce y puedes joder a alguien. Y yo en esto soy un aficionado y no vivo de esto. Así que le pongo un gráfico de hace un par de días que he sacado de la web y ya luego usted piensa que le parece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te lo agradezco de verdad.

Estoy como mucha gente por aquí. Se me van venciendo depósitos y estoy desconcertada, no se que hacer con el dinero.

Creo la situación económica va a ir a peor, esto no aguantará mucho más.

Y de verdad que no se de que forma invertir que tenga sentido.

Esto hace un año ni me lo hubiera imaginado, sabía que hacer hasta con el último céntimo y normalmente acertaba.


----------



## Yo2k1 (6 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Te lo agradezco de verdad.
> 
> Estoy como mucha gente por aquí. Se me van venciendo depósitos y estoy desconcertada, no se que hacer con el dinero.
> 
> ...



Así es. Y no es problema de tener mucho o poco, sino de no saber que hacer. 
Piensas en bolsa y tan pronto ves que se ira a los cielos como al infierno. Piensas en bolsa a medio plazo y ves a gente que dice que hay ejemplos de caídas al infierno y quedarse ahí años, que por que iba a tener que remontar. 
Piensas en materias primas e igual. Piensas en depósitos y dices, se lo come la inflación, el banco va a quebrar, corralito. Ves preferentes, bonos y demás y mas de lo mismo. 
Miras la deuda del tesoro o de las autonomías y te dicen, no la van a devolver, habrá quitas. 
Y así con todo. 
Mira, ahora la caiga saca bonos al 6%. En otros tiempos no pensaríamos nada. Ahora? Lo devolverán, si, no? Quebraran? Etc etc. 
Es una locura para cuatro guarros euros. 
Por eso yo creo que ahora lo mejor es un deposito o cuenta al 4 % , intereses sin penalización, dispones de todo , y esperar un poco a ver que pasa y por donde tira esto.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (6 Oct 2011)

hola visto lo visto, que el BCE no se atreve a bajar los tipos, que Moody´s o Ficht no tardaran mucho en volver a bajar a la calificación a España y algun banco importante me parece que para mañana viernes nos vemos en los 8000. Suerte a todos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Oct 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Correcto,ya hemos llegado al nivel que yo pensaba que se llegaría,incluso lo ha perforado a la baja,ahora queda un último soporte en 2.280 puntos, si se pierde ese nivel vamos a ver un crack en mayúsculas,bajadas en caida libre bestiales.
> Yo no me atrevo a decir que va a pasar,o rebota en ese nivel o veremos un guano muy grande,casi creo que será lo segundo,pero quien sabe.



¿ Tira la toalla ó sigue Ud. en sus 13 ?ienso:


----------



## wakeland (7 Oct 2011)

Los futuros en Europa vienen subiendo un poquitin,en USA estan recortando muy poco.

Hoy el IBEX tantea los 9000.


----------



## Silenciosa (7 Oct 2011)

wakeland dijo:


> Los futuros en Europa vienen subiendo un poquitin,en USA estan recortando muy poco.
> 
> Hoy el IBEX tantea los 9000.



El lunes me apuesto algo a que arranca con pequeña subida y luego minibatacazo.

Una pregunta que igual es estúpida.

La perspectiva de un cambio de gobierno en un mes, puede estar manteniendo en parte la situación?


----------



## Estilicón (7 Oct 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Por decir algo:
> 
> *Escenario positivo : Sobre 8800*
> Escenario negativo: Sobre 8200
> ...



Me confundí de puerta :´(.


----------



## Yo2k1 (8 Oct 2011)

Con la rebaja de rating, el lunes rojo


----------



## Mago (9 Oct 2011)

Ostión el lunes de la bolsaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!! Salvese quien pueda!!!!


----------



## Yo2k1 (10 Oct 2011)

Nada. El lunes acabara verde. Todo esta mal, noticias et, así que el ibex hará lo contrario, verde


----------



## Silenciosa (10 Oct 2011)

Porra para mañana?


----------



## Mago (10 Oct 2011)

Mi porra: -3,5%


----------



## Drinito (10 Oct 2011)

Mago ...................... -3,50 %
Drinito ................... +2,25 %


----------



## wakeland (10 Oct 2011)

Los futuros en toda Europa arriba del orden del 1%,el Ibex sigue su camino hacia los 10.000.

Menudo Owned nos estamos llevando los que esperabamos verlo en 7000 para entrar a hacer nuestro agosto,cada dia que pasa queda mas claro que toco suelo en 7600 y apartir de ahi,trabajada pero continua linea ascendente,no me extrañaria que esta semana tocase un nuevo soporte en los 9200.........................otra recesion sera chicos


----------



## << 49 >> (10 Oct 2011)

wakeland dijo:


> Los futuros en toda Europa arriba del orden del 1%,el Ibex sigue su camino hacia los 10.000.
> 
> Menudo Owned nos estamos llevando los que esperabamos verlo en 7000 para entrar a hacer nuestro agosto,cada dia que pasa queda mas claro que toco suelo en 7600 y apartir de ahi,trabajada pero continua linea ascendente,no me extrañaria que esta semana tocase un nuevo soporte en los 9200.........................otra recesion sera chicos



Pues no sé qué decirte. Las previsiones de deuda de Grecia para 2012 siguen siendo del 170% del PIB, y eso, al contrario que la bolsa, no cambia tan fácilmente de un día para otro. Yo creo que al menos los 8000 los veremos a ver, esto no tiene mucho sentido.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (10 Oct 2011)

Yo creo que para Enero-12, cuando las calles de cualquier ciudad de Hispanistán ardan a causa de las Bombas de Fosforo Blanco:8::8:, el Chulibex se ira facilmente para los 12.000-13.000...:rolleye::rolleye:...y así celebraran los Ejpeculadoreh Palilleroh:: que el Paro y La Miseria no es problema para el 70% de la población ocupada...:


----------



## Moncho (12 Oct 2011)

depeche, sigues pensando que volvera a caer a niveles de 6500/7000 ?


----------



## Depeche (12 Oct 2011)

Si,lo pienso, tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## Cordoba (12 Oct 2011)

Pero depeche crees q le queda rebote al ibex?, compre san y BBVA a 6,9 y 7, crees q debo esperar o telas quitarías ya?


----------



## Yo2k1 (13 Oct 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Si,lo pienso, tiempo al tiempo.



Pero alguna fecha mas o menos? Antes del 20n?


----------



## Silenciosa (13 Oct 2011)

Bueno, a punto de abrir.

No se cuales son los mecanísmos para sostener artificialmente el chiringuito pero vaya que los están tocando todos.


----------



## << 49 >> (13 Oct 2011)

Una pregunta: ¿De dónde proviene esa percepción tan común de que los precios están sostenidos artificialmente?

Si hay más órdenes de compra que de venta, ¿no es lógico que suba? ¿qué hay de artificial en ello?

¿O es que queréis obligar a la gente a vender "para igualar el volumen de compras" aunque no quieran?


----------



## El cid (13 Oct 2011)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Una pregunta: ¿De dónde proviene esa percepción tan común de que los precios están sostenidos artificialmente?
> 
> Si hay más órdenes de compra que de venta, ¿no es lógico que suba? ¿qué hay de artificial en ello?
> 
> *¿O es que queréis obligar a la gente a vender "para igualar el volumen de compras" aunque no quieran?*



Has descubierto uno de los maleficos planes del foro.

Es tal la influencia foril que podemos desequilibrar el mundo JOW JOW JOW ...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (13 Oct 2011)

Vamos a ver se dice que un indice bursatil cuando va Parriba ::es una de las dos, ó predice que en un futuro cercano la cosa va a ir bien economicamente hablando para ese País/Zona en cuestión :rolleye: ó que indistintamente de que este a punto de estallar la Guerra de Los Mundos:8:, esta mantenido por manos fuertes artificialmente...personalmente me decanto por lo segundo; mantenido artificialmente gracías a las compras de bonos y otras hierbas realizadas por el BCE, FMI, China, Dubai etc..,:cook:


----------



## Silenciosa (13 Oct 2011)

Anímense...valoraciones de hoy?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (13 Oct 2011)

Creo que seguimos con..lateralidad...:rolleye:..entre 8000 y 9000; algo parecido con el oro...que va de 1550 a 1750 (de momento:X) pero sin romper ninguna resistencia ó suelo...:ouch:


----------



## Estilicón (13 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Anímense...valoraciones de hoy?



Que no se puede subir eternamente sin descanso.

Lleva subiendo desde 7500 muchos días seguidos y es normal que alguna vez haya días en rojo. A partir de aquí caben 2 escenarios:

1) Que sea el principio de una caída y el inicio de un cambio de tendencia.

2) Que no haya sido más que un pullback.

De momento, en mi mente es el escenario número 2. Pese a la caída de hoy el escenario a corto sigue siendo alcista. La caída ha sido hasta 8850, punto que fue resistencia y ahora ha actuado de soporte, para posteriormente volver a rebotar hasta 8950. Además, la subida desde ese soporte ha sido en la última media hora y lo ha hecho con fuerza. La opción número 1 para mi está descartada, al menos de momento.

Mientras no pierda los 8600 no pasaría a pensar en la opción número 1. Veremos mañana para donde va.


----------



## Silenciosa (13 Oct 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Que no se puede subir eternamente sin descanso.
> 
> Lleva subiendo desde 7500 muchos días seguidos y es normal que alguna vez haya días en rojo. A partir de aquí caben 2 escenarios:
> 
> ...



Yo creo que es un pullback.

Creo en la siguiente se irá a los famosos 9200

Y de ahí en caída libre.


----------



## Estilicón (14 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo creo que es un pullback.
> 
> Creo en la siguiente se irá a los famosos 9200
> 
> Y de ahí en caída libre.



Tampoco es descartable los 9600. Incluso podría ir a 9200, bajar hasta los 8700 y volver a subir hasta los 9600. Yo hasta que no lo vea por debajo de 8600, no empezaré a creer que la bajada va en serio.


----------



## plastic_age (18 Oct 2011)

*opinión*



El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Creo que seguimos con..lateralidad...:rolleye:..entre 8000 y 9000; algo parecido con el oro...que va de 1550 a 1750 (de momento:X) pero sin romper ninguna resistencia ó suelo...:ouch:




Creo que los valores bursátiles y los de oro están como el tiempo atmosférico.
Que ni acaba de hacer calor ni empieza a hacer frío.
Pero nosotros, que ya tenemos canas, sabemos que tarde o temprano el frío llegará, y a veces con una intensidad increíble (este año nevó en marzo, en la zona de la provincia de Barcelona, Igualada, Manresa..etc).
Puede tardar más, puede menos, pero el frío llegará, igual creo que pasará con la economía, llegará una subida del oro, un crash de la bolsa, se puede retrasar, pero irremediablemente nos daremos cuenta de que aquí va a pasar algo gordo, y para escaparnos lo único que podemos hacer es cambiar de país.


----------



## fff (18 Oct 2011)

plastic_age dijo:


> aquí va a pasar algo gordo, y para escaparnos lo único que podemos hacer es cambiar de país.



De acuerdo con lo que has dicho, pero esto es un poco drástico teniendo en cuenta que la crisis es a nivel global... luego no tengo muy claro a donde podriamos emigrar... o hacer : mientras los depredadores afilan sus uñas. Lo que no tengo claro es que si "el juego" se rompe, creo que perdemos todos.


----------



## plastic_age (19 Oct 2011)

fff dijo:


> De acuerdo con lo que has dicho, pero esto es un poco drástico teniendo en cuenta que la crisis es a nivel global... luego no tengo muy claro a donde podriamos emigrar... o hacer : mientras los depredadores afilan sus uñas. Lo que no tengo claro es que si "el juego" se rompe, creo que perdemos todos.



Todos los que sigan en este país.
La crisis no es global.
Mirad la situación de los países europeos nórdicos, Canadá, Brasil, Australia, Nueva Zelanda, descarto India y China por problemas con el idioma, pero están subiendo como la espuma.
Aquí se ha formado la tormenta perfecta. El trío que manda por encima de todo (políticos, constructores y banca), han tirado de la cuerda hasta romperla.
Pero búscalos ahora, que estarán en una playa tropical.
En otros países, aunque te parezca mentira, no pierden cuando España se va al guano. 
Hasta Islandia, un país minúsculo en medio del frío, han puesto en la cárcel a políticos y banqueros corruptos.
Eso aquí ni soñarlo, el movimiento contestatario 15M o 15O son muy mansos y el poder no les tiene miedo ni los tiene en cuenta.
Aunque Barroso quiere meterles mano (a políticos y banqueros corruptos, por vuestras respuestas parece ser un engaño unir ética con banca):
Bruselas prepara sanciones penales contra los ...


----------



## Dazibao (2 Abr 2012)

*Idiomas*



plastic_age dijo:


> ... descarto India y China por problemas con el idioma, ...



Que yo sepa no les supone problema alguno


----------



## Carnivorous Cactus_borrado (18 Abr 2012)

Me parece oportuno reflotar este hílo.


----------



## Carnivorous Cactus_borrado (18 Abr 2012)

Depeche, avisa porfa cuando creas que es el momento de comprar bluechips para dejarlas ahí unos años. ¿Los 6300 o menos?


----------



## Maravedi (18 Abr 2012)

Impresionante hilo! Me lo he leído entero, a los gurus ¿es buen momento o esperar a los 6xxx como dice el compañero? También me interesan las blue chips con buen dividendo a años vista


----------



## goldbolsa (19 Abr 2012)

Si USA inicia una corrección cosa muy posible, nos vamos a 5000 a 6000 de IBEX


----------



## Depeche (9 May 2012)

*El tiempo me ha dado la razón en este caso,un año después*

Siempre he dicho que el tiempo pone a cada uno en su sitio,en este caso el tiempo ha acabado dándome la razón.






Depeche dijo:


> Repsol no la tocaría antes de 15,35 euros, pero ya te digo que no la tengo estudiada a fondo,seguramente caerá más, quizá hasta 12,50 euros, pero antes tendrá sus rebotes,pero ya te digo que por encima de estos niveles no entraría.
> 
> Telefónica se va como mínimo a 12,50 euros,antes abstenerse de entrar.
> 
> ...


----------



## Depeche (9 May 2012)

Yo pienso que el ibex bajará hasta 5.270 más o menos para mediados de julio, aunque quizá me equivoque en el tiempo, y la corrección sea más fuerte,pero analizando a fondo la gráfica creo que deberían haber 2 rebotes importantes y finalmente una onda extendida a la baja que lo lleve a 5.270


----------



## Depeche (9 May 2012)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ es Ud. consciente que entrar a predecir aqui algo así y fallar es sinónimo de Owned ?ienso:



Pues no he fallado,pero si que era consciente, de todos modos solo se equivoca quien se moja.


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (10 May 2012)

Depeche, ¿Qué opinas de estos gráficos? Muchas gracias.

*Comparación del IBEX35 con el Nikkei desde el inicio de sus respectivas burbujas inmobiliarias*.








Éste lo he comprobado, y es correcto.

*Y estos de un artículo de Invertia:*


El Ibex muestra una fuerte sobreventa con potencial a largo del 60%
El Ibex ha caído hasta la zona de los 7.000 puntos y, según el análisis técnico de Renta 4, el índice se encuentra con una alta “sobreventa”. Estos niveles “son atractivos para comprar” porque esperan una recuperación del 60%, aunque avisan de que en el corto plazo aún habrá caídas adicionales y “violentas”.

El Ibex 35 se encuentra actualmente con una alta “sobreventa” técnica. “Comprar en estas circunstancias viene siendo muy rentable, a pesar de caídas adicionales pensando en el corto plazo”, señalan desde Renta 4.







2009: el Ibex 35 cae verticalmente desde 12.260 puntos hasta 9.900 puntos (–19,5%). Al cabo de dos meses de esta caída “el Ibex había ya recuperado más del 60% de dicha caída llegando a 11580 puntos”, reconoce el experto.







2010: el Ibex cae verticalmente desde 11.580 puntos hasta 8.570 puntos (–26%). “Al cabo de dos meses de esta caída el Ibex había ya recuperado más del 75% de dicha caída llegando a 10.960 puntos”, señala Eduardo Faus de Renta 4.







2010: el Ibex 35 cae verticalmente desde 11.030 puntos hasta 9210 puntos (–17%). Al cabo de dos meses de esta caída “el Ibex había ya recuperado toda la caída”, reconoce el experto en análisis técnico.







2011: el Ibex 35 cae verticalmente desde 10.550 puntos hasta 7500 puntos (–29%). Al cabo de dos meses de esta caída “el Ibex había ya recuperado más del 60% de la caída en 9375 puntos”, apunta Faus.







2012: el Ibex 35 cae verticalmente desde 9000 puntos hasta 7000 puntos (–21%). En el caso de prolongar las caídas, con sus rebotes de corto plazo, hasta los 6700 puntos, “la caída sería del 25%”, señala el experto. “Con las actuales lecturas de sobreventa pensamos probable que hacia junio-julio el Ibex haya experimentado una fuerte recuperación”, afirma Faus. “Si recupera un 60% desde los 6700 puntos, el Ibex cotizaría en 8100 puntos”, apunta.

Datos a tener en cuenta en las caídas estudiadas, según Faus:

1-) Las recuperaciones a las caídas no se producen a los dos meses desde los mínimos efectivos sino desde que la sobreventa elevada se da:







2-) En el transcurso de la verticalidad de la caída suelen producirse, aclara Faus, fuertes rebotes, en niveles próximos al suelo (en la mayor parte de casos) o bien en niveles intermedios:







Desde que comenzara la tendencia bajista de 2009, comprar Ibex cuando se producen caídas verticales, y asoman altos niveles de sobreventa, reconoce el analista de Renta 4, “suele compensar al cabo de poco tiempo” (en los últimos años al cabo de dos meses) experimentando en muchas ocasiones recuperaciones de más del 60% de lo perdido en esa verticalidad. No obstante en esta tesitura los movimientos del corto plazo suelen ser sufridos violentos, avisa.

MINIMOS DE MARZO: UN BUEN SOPORTE

“Desde febrero, la tendencia bajista de medio plazo ha vuelto a reanudarse, y estamos en un nuevo tramo que consideramos es impulsivo. El objetivo a medio plazo estaría en 6.700 puntos (mínimo 2009). No obstante, la superación de 8.921, en formato semanal, la interpretaríamos como fortaleza estructural”, señala el analista de Cortal Consors, Óscar Germade. Este experto sitúa los niveles de resistencia en 7.633 puntos, 8.072 puntos y 8.345 puntos, mientras que el soporte estaría en 6.702 puntos.

Daniel Santacreu, jefe de Estrategias y Director de Mercatrading, recomienda tener mucho cuidado con la adquisición de valores en estos entornos, ya que aunque el nivel de sobreventa en el corto plazo es muy alto, todavía podríamos seguir corrigiendo en el muy corto plazo.

“La situación pinta fea y la resistencia a superar para dar credibilidad a una hipotética subida y zona desde donde se podrían acometer compras no demasiado arriesgadas, nivel de 7.500 puntos, queda ya muy alejada de estos entornos. Un condicionante para que esto no se nos venga abajo, pasa por la no pérdida del 6.600 en el caso del Dax alemán, que daría paso a una nueva corrección de cierta magnitud que arrastraría a toda Europa, y en especial a nuestro selectivo Ibex-35. Lo más probable es que vayamos a niveles de 6.700 puntos”.

Para el director de Análisis de M&G Valores, Nicolás López, la explicación de lo que está sucediendo en el Ibex hay que buscarla en el ámbito corporativo. “El elevado endeudamiento de muchas compañías, consecuencia de compras un tanto megalomaníacas en los años de la burbuja, parece que ha llegado al punto en que tiene que reducirse sí o sí. Las ventas de activos a precios muy inferiores a los que se compraron van a aflorar las pérdidas latentes, además de implicar recortes en los dividendos y en algunos casos necesidades de recapitalización. Digamos que el ajuste de la economía ha alcanzado finalmente de lleno al sector corporativo”.

López concluye: “La carnicería en el Ibex continúa. El objetivo de la zona 7.000-6.800 está ya a punto de ser alcanzado. Técnicamente es un soporte importante y veremos si el ritmo de caída se frena y podemos ver indicios de formación de un suelo”.

Desde Unicorp Patrimonio dicen que “si el Ibex consigue cerrar en las próximas sesiones por encima del 7.480, se confirmaría el suelo de nuestro índice. El rebote del Ibex debería llevarlo al menos a la zona de 7.800 puntos que era la última referencia importante pérdida”. Es más, comentan que si la subida se produce con importante incremento del saldo comprador de operaciones de más de 10.000 títulos, “sí que podremos creernos la subida del Ibex y el rebote podría tener continuidad”.


----------



## Depeche (10 May 2012)

Pienso que es normal que se tenga que producir un rebote,pero dudo que la tendencia bajista haya finalizado. Creo que el rebote de hoy puede llevar al Ibex hasta 7.065 puntos, sin embargo creo que volverá a la senda bajista una vez tocado ese nivel.
Ahora no tengo tiempo,pero me lo miraré más detenidamente e intentaré hacerte un análisis más completo y preciso, te lo estoy diciendo un poco a la ligera.


----------



## Depeche (11 May 2012)

De momento va la cosa según lo previsto por mi.


----------



## drazen23 (12 May 2012)

El SAN ha perdido dos euros en menos de dos meses. Parece que esta intentando dibujar un hombro-cabeza-hombro invertido, que SOLO seria confirmado si rompiera con fuerza el 5, y el objetivo seria el 5,5.

En cualquier caso, esta claro que la tendencia bajista sigue plenamente vigente y que solo seria, eso, un rebote.


----------



## Depeche (16 May 2012)

Para hoy espero caídas muy fuertes en el Ibex. No descartó que pueda llegar a 6.575


----------



## Lechu (16 May 2012)

Depeche dijo:


> Para hoy espero caídas muy fuertes en el Ibex. No descartó que pueda llegar a 6.575



Sigo lo que comentas siempre, ahora mismo 6580 :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## PalPueblo (16 May 2012)

Tengo un colega que ha entrado hoy en Santander, sus primeras mil acciones...
El tio lo publica en Facebook y todo...


Jojojojojojo


----------



## Depeche (16 May 2012)

Ha tocado el nivel que comentaba esta madrugada, ahora la jugada debería ser rebotar a 6.700 para después bajar a 6.600, después otro pequeño rebote en 6.650 y finalmente a última hora de la tarde perder los mínimos de hoy para mañana seguir bajando y tocar el 6.500, incluso perderlo.


----------



## Depeche (17 May 2012)

Dejo de postear,esto parece un monólogo.


----------



## nief (17 May 2012)

Depeche no dejes de postear que hay mucha gente que lee el hilo


Yo vi la rotura hace dos dias del minimo del 2009, de ahi en caida medio libre... el 5500 nos espera.

Auqneu no veremos caidas muy grandes si lentas pero sin pausa durante mucho tiempo (eso si no hay ningun otro evento grave)

saludos


----------



## Lechu (17 May 2012)

Sigue que en la sombra te se lee


----------



## saura (17 May 2012)

> Sigue que en la sombra te se lee



estoy con él...


----------



## creditos ya (17 May 2012)

Gracias por el aporte Depeche! veremos qué sucede en estos días que siguen tras el lio de Bankia


----------



## Carnivorous Cactus_borrado (17 May 2012)

Depeche, creo que has demostrado claramente que sabes de lo que hablas. Durante estos últimos meses he estado tentado de entrar varias veces (una vez lo hice, tímidamente, y la cagué) y me he contenido porque recordaba un mensaje tuyo en el que se mencionaba que el ibex tocaría como mínimo los 6300. Ahora acabo de leer lo de los 5270 en Julio -que es justo cuando me vence un depósito con apróximadamente el 20% de mis ahorros- y estoy pensando en entrar en esa fecha comprando bluechips del ibex para dejarlas madurar ad eternum. Pensaba comprar más o menos en proporción a los dividendos pero dime ¿Tú comprarías Santander y BBVA?


----------



## Panchito4 (17 May 2012)

Depeche dijo:


> Dejo de postear,esto parece un monólogo.



Mucha gente seguimos tus post. Yo también te lo agradezco. 

A estos precios la rentabilidad del dividendo se está disparando y las tentaciones de entrar son fuertes, pero ¿podemos confiar en que las empresas del IBEX seguirán con el mismo nivel de dividendos? Si fuera así no me importaría entrar en alguna y no tocarlas durante un tiempo largo


----------



## raluma (17 May 2012)

Depeche, también llevo tiempo viendo los gráficos, y creo que el objetivo de la caida no debería de estar en los 5.270, sino algo más abajo, a mi entender, serían los 4.000 (al menos). Como bien dices, el espacio temporal en el que se producirá esta caída, la violencia con que lo haga, el pánico que la acompañe, ... todo ello determinará si será en esta misma caída que ahora estamos viviendo, o en la siguiente, tras un rebote.

El recorrido temporal, también lo tengo más o menos estimado, pero prefiero no entrar por ahí, eso si, el IBEX, creo, se irá a los 4.000 (eso pronto) pero que nadie descarte verlo en los 2.000. Es una huminlde opinión (basadas en algo claro está), y en este caso, será USA el que nós empuje. Ese mercado, tiene mucho, muchísimo que bajar. 
Pero... si no acierto, será porque ha ocurrido otra cosa.


----------



## thehardmenpath (17 May 2012)

No he entrado nunca en bolsa. Pero llevo desde el 2008 siguiéndola (en los últimos meses con bastante más interes ya que los depósitos empiezan a bajan rentabilidad y la bolsa comienza a ponerse interesante. 

Veo que vamos a niveles del 2003. Estoy pensando en entrar si llega a los 5000 bajos en blue chips. La cantidad... pequeña, para empezar unos 5000 euros. La idea es diversificar un poco y apalancarme uno o dos años antes de hacer caja. Es un dinero que como muy pronto no voy a necesitar hasta 2014 y tampoco supone un problema si la cosa va mal y tengo que estar apalancado. Tampoco quiero meter mas de un 10% de mis ahorros ya que soy novato e inexperto.

¿Qué opináis? Por cierto ¿Qué os parece Grifols e Inditex?

Gracias


----------



## isasosttw (20 May 2012)

hola :

yo llevo desde agosto del año pasado en liquidez, esperando el momento de comprar.

gracias a este hilo he conseguido aguantar todo este tiempo sin tocar la bolsa. 
mis ahorros tienen a depeche en un altar.


----------



## drazen23 (21 May 2012)

De momento el SAN resiste en el 4,5, directrices bajistas cercanas, a ver si las consigue romper...

En 5 la resistencia. Si lo alcanza posible formacion de figura de suelo.

No obstante, seguiria siendo un rebote dentro de una tendencia bajista.

Los que inviertan a largo plazo...toca seguir esperando.


----------



## Depeche (22 May 2012)

Hoy ha sido un día de eufória en la bolsa,pero creo que es un rebote técnico dentro de la directriz bajista. Bajo mi punto de vista el Ibex 35 mañana abrirá a primera hora al alza para tocar los 6.700 puntos pero una vez tocados se dará la vuelta y acabará en negativo. Para los próximos días espero que sigan las caídas con objetivos descritos en post anteriores. 
Es mi humilde opinión.


----------



## Ivan.Rios (23 May 2012)

alguien sabe de algun hilo para vender reses?, es que tengo invertido en vacas buena parte de mi capital y estaba buscando diversificar un poco y comprar acciones. si me ayudan lugo les compro alguna accion


----------



## Lechu (23 May 2012)

Depeche dijo:


> Hoy ha sido un día de eufória en la bolsa,pero creo que es un rebote técnico dentro de la directriz bajista. Bajo mi punto de vista el Ibex 35 mañana abrirá a primera hora al alza para tocar los 6.700 puntos pero una vez tocados se dará la vuelta y acabará en negativo. Para los próximos días espero que sigan las caídas con objetivos descritos en post anteriores.
> Es mi humilde opinión.



.

Lo subo .
Muy bien maquina te agradezco tus comentarios,:Aplauso::Aplauso:.

Una pregunta si no te importa.
De estas empresas con que 4 o 5 te quedarias para entrar largo a dos o tres años.

EON 
BYM
ACERINOX
REPSOL
DIA 
ENAGAS
BBVA
IBERDROLA.
FERROVIAL
AMADEUS


----------



## calimero215 (24 May 2012)

DEPECHE viendo como estan las cosas, crees que habra rebote en el Ibex por encima de los 7000 puntos o ya esperamos a que caiga a los 5200/5300 puntos a mediados de julio para entrar a saco como dijiste????

Un saludo


----------



## Depeche (24 May 2012)

calimero215 dijo:


> DEPECHE viendo como estan las cosas, crees que habra rebote en el Ibex por encima de los 7000 puntos o ya esperamos a que caiga a los 5200/5300 puntos a mediados de julio para entrar a saco como dijiste????
> 
> Un saludo



No lo creo,bajo mi punto de vista el minirebote de hoy será hasta 6.570 una vez ahí se va a desplomar a la baja, creo que finalmente vamos a cerrar el Ibex 35 en rojo,creo que sobre 6.480 más o menos como mínimo,aunque no descarto que a última hora de sesión caiga con más fuerza,mañana viernes creo que se perderán los 6.350 puntos, y si no se pierden al menos se tocarán. Creo que no hay que entrar hasta mitad de julio,en los niveles que he descrito anteriormente,de todos modos si veo algún cambio de tendencia antes ya lo avisaré,pero de momento lo más sensato es esperar.
Es mi humilde opinión.


----------



## Lechu (24 May 2012)

DEPECHE , cuando veas el cambio avisa ,si puedes comentar algo sobre las empresas que cite ayer .

GRACIAS


----------



## _juanma_ (24 May 2012)

Yo soy de los que agradecen los comentarios de este tipo que haces Depeche, pero creo que el acertar o no en base a análisis técnico que haces no tiene mucho sentido porque no solo depende de gráficas. Por ejemplo si mañana a Merkel le da por dar el visto bueno a los eurobonos mañana la bolsa sube un 5% y pasamos de irnos al guano a empezar un subidón en la bolsa.


----------



## Depeche (24 May 2012)

lechu dijo:


> .
> 
> Lo subo .
> Muy bien maquina te agradezco tus comentarios,:Aplauso::Aplauso:.
> ...



No me gusta ninguna,yo me mantendría fuera de cualquiera de estas empresas por el momento.


----------



## Panchito4 (24 May 2012)

Depeche dijo:


> No me gusta ninguna,yo me mantendría fuera de cualquiera de estas empresas por el momento.



¿Y Telefónica cómo la ves? Estoy pensando en entrar, a largo plazo, y beneficiarme de la rentabilidad del dividendo, ¿Crees que las empresas de Ibex van a poder mantener su nivel actual de retribución a los accionistas?


----------



## drazen23 (28 May 2012)

Apertura en positivo en Europa. SAN a 4,6. Se observan minimos crecientes, hacen falta máximos crecientes para confirmar una cierta estructura alcista. Tapon en el 4,65. 

No olviden, que solo es un rebote. El suelo esta por llegar


----------



## drazen23 (6 Jun 2012)

Se ha pasado chungo, pero parece que ha aguantado. Ha roto la directriz que guiaba el movimiento desde el 6,5.

SAN 4,706. Ya ha divergencias bajistas en el RSI, debe de corregir antes de intentar nuevas metas.

Posible objetivo 5,5. En todo caso la tendencia principal sigue siendo bajista.

¿No hay más opiniones?


----------



## drazen23 (11 Jun 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> De novato( y metiendo no mucha pasta) es cuando se gana;.. ahí empiezan los problemas.
> 
> De cualquier forma, es una experiencia que hay que vivirla.





Ya te digo, la ignorancia es muy atrevida...

De cualquier forma, los palos deben servir para aprender y, sobre todo, para conocerse.


El futuro del SP esta un uno y pico por ciento arriba ahora mismo. Mucho euforia con "el rescate" y muchas resistencias cercas. 


Numeros rojos a la vista.


----------



## Depeche (11 Jun 2012)

El gap al alza de hoy no me gusta nada, además coincide con que se ha parado justo haciendo máximos en una zona que para mi es una resisténcia muy importante y dudo que pueda superarse,por lo que bajo mi punto de vista a partir de aquí se va a volver para abajo.
De todos modos hay que ver si siguen metiendo morfina a las bolsas,en ese caso el análisis técnico carecería de sentido,pero lo dudo.
En definitiva dudo que se supere el nivel de 6.940-6.980 en el Ibex 35


----------



## Depeche (11 Jun 2012)

De momento se está cumpliendo mi guión,todo va según lo previsto.


----------



## drazen23 (11 Jun 2012)

Vuelta en un dia de libro.

Al SAN lo pararan en el 4,5, que es el nivel clave. De hay posibilidad de un nuevo tramo al alza a la zona de 5,5, resistencia clave, tanto para vender los largos, como para ponerse cortos, porque desde ahí pegara un nuevo latigazo bajista.

Me rio cuando leo que nos han prestado 100.000 millones sin condiciones. El mejor chiste que he leido en mucho tiempo....


----------



## j.w.pepper (11 Jun 2012)

Lo ocurrido el día de hoy lunes en la bolsa española es tragicómico, primero esa alegría desorbitante por la mañana para volver a caer en el pozo el mismo día. De pena...

Y de la prima de riesgo mejor ni hablar...


----------



## drazen23 (12 Jun 2012)

Una vuelta en un dia de libro.

Vamos te han señalado con fluorescente donde hay papel a manos llenas, donde hay que cerrar posiciones y en su caso ponerse cortos. 

De esa zona no va a pasar, hasta el próximo de la tragedia nacional.

Mi broker ha aumentado las exigencias de garantias con el SAN del cinco al 12 por ciento....


----------



## Depeche (21 Jun 2012)

Me voy a volver a mojar, creo que hoy finaliza este rebote técnico que hemos tenido estos dias,más o menos finalizará en niveles actuales(6900 puntos). A partir de mañana veremos grandes caídas, y sigo pensando que sobre el 20 de julio se tocará el nivel de 5.270 puntos.
Dicho queda.


----------



## Moncho (21 Jun 2012)

Depeche dijo:


> Me voy a volver a mojar, creo que hoy finaliza este rebote técnico que hemos tenido estos dias,más o menos finalizará en niveles actuales(6900 puntos). A partir de mañana veremos grandes caídas, y sigo pensando que sobre el 20 de julio se tocará el nivel de 5.270 puntos.
> Dicho queda.



ole tus huevos depeche


----------



## Moncho (21 Jun 2012)

Depeche dijo:


> Me voy a volver a mojar, creo que hoy finaliza este rebote técnico que hemos tenido estos dias,más o menos finalizará en niveles actuales(6900 puntos). A partir de mañana veremos grandes caídas, y sigo pensando que sobre el 20 de julio se tocará el nivel de 5.270 puntos.
> Dicho queda.



ole tus huevos depeche!!


----------



## rubentre (21 Jun 2012)

Yo creo que todas las bolsas de valores van a bajar drasticamente, se van a desplomar, la pregunta no es 'si lo haran', sino 'cuando'. Por ejemplo el Dow Jones esta en la misma posicion que estaba hace 12 años, en el año 2000. Es decir, que los ciudadanos americanos han tenido 12 años "iguales", bueno hay una nota que habla al respecto aqui Parece Deja Vu... | Planeacion Vital


----------



## calimero215 (28 Jun 2012)

Depeche, a día de hoy crees que cuando llegue a los 5270 tocara suelo y revotará el Ibex??
o se mantendrá plano durante un tiempo??,

o todavía bajara mas de los 5270??.

Estoy interesado en entrar en acciones del BBVA cuando haga suelo y he leído por la red que incluso podría perforar los 4500 puntos.

Cualquier valoración o recomendación te la agradecería enormemente!!!!!

Un saludo


----------



## Depeche (29 Jun 2012)

calimero215 dijo:


> Depeche, a día de hoy crees que cuando llegue a los 5270 tocara suelo y revotará el Ibex??
> o se mantendrá plano durante un tiempo??,
> 
> o todavía bajara mas de los 5270??.
> ...



Yo sinceramente creo que en ese nivel rebotará, lo que no sé si más adelante volverá a retroceder e incluso perforar ese nivel a la baja,yo lo veo dificil. A dia de hoy mi impresión es que en 5.270 rebotará y no perderá ese nivel. Pero bueno, piano piano, ya veremos sobre la marcha a ver que sucede.


----------



## redx (29 Jun 2012)

Depeche, ¿sigues viendo la tendencia bajista hasta el 20 de Julio después de lo de hoy o crees que ha sido sólo un espejismo?
Gracias por tu gran aporte.


----------



## Depeche (29 Jun 2012)

redx dijo:


> Depeche, ¿sigues viendo la tendencia bajista hasta el 20 de Julio después de lo de hoy o crees que ha sido sólo un espejismo?
> Gracias por tu gran aporte.



Pues realmente ahora lo veo muy dificil,creo que me voy a ganar el owned.


----------



## peseteuro (29 Jun 2012)

Depeche dijo:


> Pues realmente ahora lo veo muy dificil,creo que me voy a ganar el owned.




Lo importante es acertar más veces de las que se falla, en esto nadie tiene la bola de cristal. Se agradecen sus comentarios, siga así aunque esta vez toque owned


----------



## Depeche (30 Jun 2012)

He estado repasando la gráfica,y pienso que un puedo estar en lo correcto. Creo que el lunes comenzará la sesión al alza,y se dará la vuelta. Creo que antes del 20 de julio habrá una caída muy brusca en picado en los índices bursátiles quizá por algún acontecimiento extraordinario fuera de lo común,algo que puede influir como en su día el 11 S con las torres gemelas,o lo de Lehman Brothers. Es complicado de explicar,pero veo una serie de divergencias bajistas que me hacen pensar que par esa fecha se llegará a ese nivel.


----------



## milinko69 (30 Jun 2012)

Buenas noches, dos cosas quería preguntar a Depeche, la primera es si la subida cree q en gran parte es debida a cierre de cortos, y si quedan muchas posiciones cortas en banca si es asi intentaran tirara para abjo para seguir cverrando cortos a mejores precios.
Lo segundo,es si se presenta un severo plan de recortes subidas de IVA, recortes salarios funcionarios, eliminación de empleados públicos...podría motivar una subida importante y consistente, recupernado al confianza?
Gracias


----------



## Depeche (1 Jul 2012)

milinko69 dijo:


> Buenas noches, dos cosas quería preguntar a Depeche, la primera es si la subida cree q en gran parte es debida a cierre de cortos, y si quedan muchas posiciones cortas en banca si es asi intentaran tirara para abjo para seguir cverrando cortos a mejores precios.
> Lo segundo,es si se presenta un severo plan de recortes subidas de IVA, recortes salarios funcionarios, eliminación de empleados públicos...podría motivar una subida importante y consistente, recupernado al confianza?
> Gracias



Muy buenas, siento decirle que no puedo contestarle a ninguna de las 2 preguntas, básicamente porque desconozco la respuesta. No se si la subida de el viernes ha sido debida a cierre de posiciones cortas, y sobre el tema de si se podría recuperar la confianza también lo desconozco. Sobre lo que desconozco prefiero no mojarme. Lo siento.
Un saludo.


----------



## Cordoba (1 Jul 2012)

Buenas depeche, quiero preguntarte e o solicitarte opinión sobre la siguiente situacion. Compre BBVA y Santander a 7 en julio pasado crees que debería vender o esperar? Fueron 8000 euros q no necesito, pero empece con estas operaciones y no lee puse stops, no se que hacer. Saludos y gracias por arriesgarte.


----------



## Depeche (1 Jul 2012)

Cordoba dijo:


> Buenas depeche, quiero preguntarte e o solicitarte opinión sobre la siguiente situacion. Compre BBVA y Santander a 7 en julio pasado crees que debería vender o esperar? Fueron 8000 euros q no necesito, pero empece con estas operaciones y no lee puse stops, no se que hacer. Saludos y gracias por arriesgarte.



Es complicado aconsejarte en esta situación, si no necesitas el dinero quizá sea mejor no vender aún. Hay que ver como reacciona la bolsa en los próximos dias.


----------



## Depeche (4 Jul 2012)

Acabo de repasar la gráfica del Ibex 35 a fondo y me he quedado temblando,veo unas divergencias bajistas tremendas. A partir de hoy pienso que vamos a ver bajadas tremendas. Supongo que algún motivo saldrá como excusa,no sé que, pero creo que no me voy a quedar lejos de mi previsión que había hecho de ver los 5.270 para finales de julio.
En esta fecha es prácticamente improbable,pero los minimos de 6.000 si que los veo para antes de acabar el mes,y los 5.270 creo que si que los veremos,pero más adelante.


----------



## calimero215 (4 Jul 2012)

Depeche acertando o no, valoro muchísimo que te mojes y digas las cosas claras!!!!

Mi mas sincera admiración por tus buenas aportaciones a este foro.

Un saludo


----------



## Depeche (5 Jul 2012)

calimero215 dijo:


> Depeche acertando o no, valoro muchísimo que te mojes y digas las cosas claras!!!!
> 
> Mi mas sincera admiración por tus buenas aportaciones a este foro.
> 
> Un saludo



Es que de verdad que a pesar de que todo sube y parece que es maravilloso y que la cosa se está arreglando,yo veo unas divergencias bajistas muy considerables, y eso me indica que en cualquier momento podemos ver una caída muy importante,que pille a más de uno largo. Y la caída podría ser de gran magnitud,por lo que creo que podría ser debido a algún tema fuera de lo común.
Ya veremos.
Escrito queda.


----------



## Depeche (5 Jul 2012)

De momento hoy cae un 2,7%


----------



## Depeche (5 Jul 2012)

Ahora mismo un 3,20 % de bajada y sigue cayendo en picado.


----------



## HisHoliness (5 Jul 2012)

Depeche, tengo pensado meter unos 10k en Agosto par un horizonte de 5 añitos. Tienes alguna recomendación?

Muchas gracias por compartir.

Saludos


----------



## Depeche (5 Jul 2012)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Depeche, tengo pensado meter unos 10k en Agosto par un horizonte de 5 añitos. Tienes alguna recomendación?
> 
> Muchas gracias por compartir.
> 
> Saludos



Queda mucho hasta Agosto,de momento es imposible saber donde meter el dinero entonces,cuando llegue el momento ya se verá. Si te recomiendo y ganas voy a tener que cobrarte una comisión,jejeje, es broma.


----------



## -H- (6 Jul 2012)

Hola Depeche, felicidades por tus previsiones que tienen una tasa de aciertos sorprendentes, ¿te puedo preguntar que sistema usas para calcular las divergencias? ¿Aconsejas poner ordenes en algún valor? ¿a que precios? yo tengo puestas ordenes a 11.2 y 11.00 en Repsol, ¿cómo ves repsol, REE, ence y miquel y costas? ¿donde pondrías las ordenes para comprar barato en estad compañías y mantener a plazo?
Muchas gracias y un saludo
Permanezcan atentos a sus pantallas, parace ser que este mes las rebajas son son solo en las zapaterías, sino que habrá valores a precio ganga en la bolsa....


----------



## Depeche (9 Jul 2012)

Me encanta ver como mi estudio profundo del ibex se sigue al pie de la letra, observen como ahora este minirebote desde 6.600 va a finalizar en 6.740 y volverá a tirar para abajo. Está respetando las lineas de tendencia que tengo marcadas al milimitro.


----------



## Depeche (9 Jul 2012)

Casi casi, está haciendo movimientos hasta lineas de tendencia muy precisos.


----------



## calimero215 (9 Jul 2012)

Que bueno Depeche!!!!! 

Mis 2000 euros estan esperando tus sabias directrices!!!

Un saludo


----------



## Depeche (10 Jul 2012)

Hoy el Ibex debería empezar subiendo un poco hasta 6.730 puntos y a partir de ahí caer con fuerza. Creo que hoy puede caer a 6.500


----------



## mariosego (10 Jul 2012)

Esto parece que tira, cual sería el nivel de ruptura al alza?


----------



## Depeche (10 Jul 2012)

mariosego dijo:


> Esto parece que tira, cual sería el nivel de ruptura al alza?



Esto no me lo esperaba yo,creo que es una trampa,creo que no debería superar el 6.785
Supongo que lo han hecho para que se activen posiciones largas superando la resistencia y dejarlos pillados,esto tiene que bajar con fuerza.

Edito para rectificar y poner 6.785 que es el nivel que tocó ayer como máximo del dia.


----------



## j.w.pepper (10 Jul 2012)

Depeche dijo:


> Esto no me lo esperaba yo,creo que es una trampa,creo que no debería superar el 6.785
> Supongo que lo han hecho para que se activen posiciones largas superando la resistencia y dejarlos pillados,esto tiene que bajar con fuerza.
> 
> Edito para rectificar y poner 6.785 que es el nivel que tocó ayer como máximo del dia.



La inyección inmediata a la banca española de 30.000 mill de euros debe tener algo que ver, de AT no tengo ni idea así que no comento.


----------



## Tiogelito (10 Jul 2012)

Ole Depeche por mojarte y compartir tu análisis.

Pero yo el análisis técnico lo veo sólo para el corto plazo, no creo sea tan bueno fiarse de él.

Por fundamentales: Estamos oficiosamente intervenidos, lo sabemos, mientras casi todo el mundo va dando explicaciones/esperanzas del corto plazo: se va arreglar todo tras elecciones griegas, luego todo se iba a arregar tras rescate bancario, luego tras la confirmación del préstamo de eurogrupo, luego la prima bajará en agosto con las nuevas medidas de recortes... y mientras tanto el gobierno ganando tiempo (pero sólo eso) ante lo inevitable.

Os recuerdo que a principios de año el BCE dió un *manguerazo de 1 billón de euros a toda la banca que quiso*. A un interés creo que del 1% ¿de verdad creéis que este nuevo préstamos de 100.000euros a la banca al 3 ó 4% frenará algo?

Estamos faqueados (confiemos no pasar de recesión a depresión), así que sorry, yo también opino que la bolsa española bajará.

*De nuevo, gracias Depeche por compartir con nosotros tu info.*,


----------



## mariosego (10 Jul 2012)

Cuales crees que son la base y techo del canal del ibex para mañana? o eso es mucho mojarse, jejejejejej.


----------



## Depeche (10 Jul 2012)

Yo creo que hoy han alargado la caida como han podido,han aguantado artificialmente el Ibex, pero estoy convencido de que mañana lo dejarán caer a plomo, mañana vamos a ver guano en los mercados.
Por gráfica me sale que tenemos que tocar como mínimo los 6.500 euros,sinó mañana a lo más tardar pasado,pero no descarto una grandísima caída para mañana.


----------



## mariosego (11 Jul 2012)

Espero que mañana se cumplan tus predicciones y esto caiga en picado.


----------



## Moncho (12 Jul 2012)

No se cuanto tiempo llevaras en el foro, pero mira un poco las predicciones de depeche y te vuelves a pensar lo de decir que no tiene ni idea. Sin acritud, por supuesto


----------



## mariosego (12 Jul 2012)

Yo lo acabo de conocer y me parece una máquina, jijijjijij


----------



## mariosego (12 Jul 2012)

No se por que me da que esto va a bajar mas allá de los 6500, tu como lo ves depeche?


----------



## Moncho (12 Jul 2012)

Mujercito dijo:


> No tienes ni idea, sin acritud pero es así.
> 
> PD: esperando las fuertes bajadas de julio me hayo. :fiufiu:



Pasate por ejemplo por las recomendaciones que hizo sobre jazztel...o


----------



## mariosego (12 Jul 2012)

No siempre se puede acertar en los análisis de bolsa, xq entonces estaría en su yate comprando y vendiendo. Y lo de Jazztel no se cual fue su predicción pero a mi me dijo un compañero que comprara cuando iba por 2,8€ xq tenía tendencia alcista y no le hice caso y vendí rápido, pero de los errores se aprende, para eso están los stop loss.

Un saludo


----------



## Lechu (13 Jul 2012)

Mujercito dijo:


> Vale, retiro lo dicho. Me he pasado un poco y más sin conocer el historial completo del forero, pero al menos sí me reconoceréis que predecir fuertes bajadas en julio el 9 de mayo, especialmente con lo que está pasando a nivel macroeconómico en los últimos meses, no es muy acertado.
> 
> Saludos.



Si tanto sabes mójate tu , de momento se van cumpliendo


----------



## Depeche (13 Jul 2012)

Este señor tiene razón,no tengo ni idea.
Realmente no sé para que pongo mis opiniones por aquí, quizá porque me gusta ayudar sin ánimo de lucro,pero la verdad es que se me han quitado las ganas.


----------



## torrefacto (13 Jul 2012)

Depeche dijo:


> Este señor tiene razón,no tengo ni idea.
> Realmente no sé para que pongo mis opiniones por aquí, quizá porque me gusta ayudar sin ánimo de lucro,pero la verdad es que se me han quitado las ganas.



No le hagas ni caso depeche, cualquiera que te haya visto tus post sabe tus buenos analisis bursatiles.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## mariosego (13 Jul 2012)

Depeche, tu crees que esto bajará mas allá de los 6500 o toca rebotar un poco para volver a caer? (No es justo que perdamos tus consejos por alguien que no los quiere).

Un saludo y muchas gracias


----------



## Moncho (13 Jul 2012)

Depeche dijo:


> Este señor tiene razón,no tengo ni idea.
> Realmente no sé para que pongo mis opiniones por aquí, quizá porque me gusta ayudar sin ánimo de lucro,pero la verdad es que se me han quitado las ganas.



Ni caso, te lo agradecemos todos


----------



## peseteuro (13 Jul 2012)

Depeche dijo:


> Este señor tiene razón,no tengo ni idea.
> Realmente no sé para que pongo mis opiniones por aquí, quizá porque me gusta ayudar sin ánimo de lucro,pero la verdad es que se me han quitado las ganas.





Ni se te ocurra dejar de postear, aunque falles la bolsa es así sólo hay que fijarse en el balance final . Te seguimos


----------



## hortera (13 Jul 2012)

Depeche dijo:


> Este señor tiene razón,no tengo ni idea.
> Realmente no sé para que pongo mis opiniones por aquí, quizá porque me gusta ayudar sin ánimo de lucro,pero la verdad es que se me han quitado las ganas.



animo depeche, eres buena persona y buen analista, no te desanimes, yo te sigo


----------



## Carnivorous Cactus_borrado (13 Jul 2012)

Depeche dijo:


> Este señor tiene razón,no tengo ni idea.
> Realmente no sé para que pongo mis opiniones por aquí, quizá porque me gusta ayudar sin ánimo de lucro,pero la verdad es que se me han quitado las ganas.



Personalmente, tu opinión es la que más me interesa. Si dejarás de opinar sería una gran pérdida. 
De todas formas hacer crítica destructiva sin aportar nada es lo más fácil del mundo, a esa gente ni caso.


----------



## redx (13 Jul 2012)

Depeche dijo:


> Este señor tiene razón,no tengo ni idea.
> Realmente no sé para que pongo mis opiniones por aquí, quizá porque me gusta ayudar sin ánimo de lucro,pero la verdad es que se me han quitado las ganas.



Por favor Depeche, no dejes de postear. Somos muchos los que seguimos este hilo, y por algo será. No hagas caso al iluminado que ha hecho el comentario (bueno, iluminado es un decir porque se le ve con pocas luces).
Ánimo y esperamos que sigas con tus predicciones. Está claro que sólo se equivoca el que se moja, aunque tus aciertos son muchos más que tus errores.
Saludos


----------



## TONIMONTANA (13 Jul 2012)

Un saludo para Depeche, y espero que sigas compartiendo con todos nosotros los análisis bursátiles con la claridad que lo has echo asta ahora.


----------



## Bendisema (14 Jul 2012)

Me he registrado solo para dar animos a Depeche. Me gusta leerte. Espero que no te vayas que tu solo escribes lo que crees, no obligas nada a nadie.

Un saludo.


----------



## mariosego (16 Jul 2012)

Depeche como ves la semana?


----------



## karlilatúnya (16 Jul 2012)

Animo depeche,y ni caso.


----------



## Renovatio (16 Jul 2012)

Hacía tiempo que no escribía en burbu, pero he vuelto estos días. Ya veo que el foro anda como siempre igual de irreverente con los veteranos, pero Depeche, sabes que hay cientos que te leemos... Si no vuelves pronto te spameo por twitter! xD Un saludo y a ignorar a productos de la LOGSE.


----------



## mariosego (16 Jul 2012)

Al final, nos quedamos sin hilo. No entiendo como un hilo que sigue un montón de gente se puede romper por una persona.


----------



## drazen23 (16 Jul 2012)

En el SAN indicadores sobrevendidos, y posible divergencia alcista. En cualquier caso, no pasará del 4,9 y se irá como poco al soporte del 4,25. 

Nos van a dar, pero bien dado....


----------



## nominefi (16 Jul 2012)

o sea que de entrar ahora en Santander nanai de la China,no?
Hasta donde creeis que bajará, quería cogerles 1000 acciones pa dejar ahí, pero parece que no es buena idea,no?


----------



## EstallidoYA (16 Jul 2012)

Manifiestate Depeche !!!


----------



## mariosego (16 Jul 2012)

Depeche, hoy tienes que estar contento. Dijiste que ibamos a los 6500 y hoy los hemos tocado. Necesito otro objetivo, jejejejejej. Aunque no vuelvas a postear muchas gracias por todo.
Un saludo.


----------



## xmax (16 Jul 2012)

Depeche, por favor, tu postea y el que quiera que te haga caso y el que no le guste que no lea.

Yo tb quiero comprar unas acciones y quiero que nos digas como va a ir la cosa y si es buen momento.

Gracias por todo


----------



## mariosego (17 Jul 2012)

Todavía no me explico como una persona que no ha escrito más de 10 mensajes sin aportar nada al foro, puede cargarse un hilo de 10-11 meses de duración y hechar a una persona que lleva mas de 1000 mensajes y 750 agradecimientos, no me cuadra y no lo entiendo.
Por lo menos depeche dinos si nos abandonas o voloverás para mantener vivo el hilo y ya de paso despedirte si es que decides abandonar, aunque espero que esto último no suceda.


----------



## Depeche (17 Jul 2012)

Tranquilos,muchas gracias por vuestro apoyo, ahora estoy de vacaciones.
Lo único que os puedo decir es que mucho cuidado con comprar acciones, la bolsa sigue muy bajista, espero caídas importantes en los próximos dias,próximo objetivo 5.270.
Saludos.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (17 Jul 2012)

5.270. O. 6.270?????


----------



## Depeche (17 Jul 2012)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> 5.270. O. 6.270?????



5.270
Después de repasar la gráfica con las nuevas directrices y tendencias,me atrevo a decir que puede ser para el 20 de agosto.
Pero solamente hay que sentarse y esperar.

Y os voy a decir otra cosa,que quizá suene a locura, creo que el suelo verdadero lo veremos la *primera semana de octubre en 3.880 puntos en el ibex*, así que imaginaros si veo una tendencia bajista,yo estaría alejado de la bolsa,al menos al alza.


----------



## calimero215 (18 Jul 2012)

Lo que mas me gusta de DEPECHE es que va diciendo mas o menos lo mismo que otro analista que sigo.
El 26 de Junio dijo el "otro" analista.

-IBEX: 2900 puntos en el peor de los casos y 4500 o alrededores en el mejor de los casos
-Santander: 2.5 € en el peor de los casos 3.8 € en el mejor de los casos
-BBVA: Debería aguantar los 3 € en el peor de los casos y en el mejor de los casos no perdería los 4 €, pero yo creo que sí los perderá

Ah, y el margen temporal también puede haber fallado, quizás se alargue hasta septiembre u octubre.

GANAS TENGO DE QUE LLEGUE OCTUBRE!!! jejeje


----------



## Depeche (18 Jul 2012)

calimero215 dijo:


> Lo que mas me gusta de DEPECHE es que va diciendo mas o menos lo mismo que otro analista que sigo.
> El 26 de Junio dijo el "otro" analista.
> 
> -IBEX: 2900 puntos en el peor de los casos y 4500 o alrededores en el mejor de los casos
> ...



Pues te puedo asegurar que me baso en mis propios gráficos, y es de opinión personal.
Un saludo.


----------



## calimero215 (18 Jul 2012)

Eso no lo pongo en duda en ningún momento. Mayormente porque tu llevas 2 siglos mas que el otro analista dando datos de por donde pueden ir los valores en un futuro.

A mi me gusta la idea de que dos personas que no se conocen y cada uno va por su lado coincidan mas o menos en el tiempo y sobre un mercado en concreto.

Yo fusiono tus pronósticos y los del otro y con ello actúo en consecuencia.

Un saludo y mi mas sincera admiración depeche!!!!


----------



## EstallidoYA (18 Jul 2012)

Según los pronosticos que nos das Depeche, ahora no es para nada un buen momento para invertir en Bolsa. Yo llevo tiempo esperando para entrar. En mi caso sería invertir a largo plazo (mínimo 2 años, es decir, comprar y olvidarme), pero creo que voy a esperar siguiendo tus recomendaciones.


----------



## EstallidoYA (20 Jul 2012)

Depeche dijo:


> Tranquilos,muchas gracias por vuestro apoyo, ahora estoy de vacaciones.
> Lo único que os puedo decir es que mucho cuidado con comprar acciones, la bolsa sigue muy bajista, *espero caídas importantes en los próximos dias*,próximo objetivo 5.270.
> Saludos.



Si señor Depeche !!! La fuerte caida de hoy confirma plenamente tus sospechas :Aplauso:


----------



## Depeche (21 Jul 2012)

He estado repasando y actualizando mis gráficas, y no me gusta nada lo que veo.
Me temo que mi objetivo de que baje el ibex a 5.270 antes de acabar el mes de julio puede cumplirse, veo divergencias y movimientos un poco extraños, he hecho unas comparaciones con la situación que vivian las bolsas dias antes de atentado del 11 S de las torres gemelas y veo muchas similitudes. Espero equivocarme,pero creo que podría producirse algun acontecimiento mundial muy negativo que podria hacer derrumbarse las bolsas. Espero que no tenga nada que ver con las Olimpiadas de Londres.
Se que con este comentario me van a llover muchas críticas y me van a tratar de conspiranoico,lo único que deseo es equivocarme en lo que digo.


----------



## peseteuro (21 Jul 2012)

Depeche dijo:


> He estado repasando y actualizando mis gráficas, y no me gusta nada lo que veo.
> Me temo que mi objetivo de que baje el ibex a 5.270 antes de acabar el mes de julio puede cumplirse, veo divergencias y movimientos un poco extraños, he hecho unas comparaciones con la situación que vivian las bolsas dias antes de atentado del 11 S de las torres gemelas y veo muchas similitudes. Espero equivocarme,pero creo que podría producirse algun acontecimiento mundial muy negativo que podria hacer derrumbarse las bolsas. Espero que no tenga nada que ver con las Olimpiadas de Londres.
> Se que con este comentario me van a llover muchas críticas y me van a tratar de conspiranoico,lo único que deseo es equivocarme en lo que digo.





Pues no eres el único que ve indicios de catástrofe dentro y fuera de las bolsas. Mientras tanto a sacar pasta con cortos y pasar todas las plusvalias a metales físicos.

Miedo da un rato :


----------



## Lovecraf (21 Jul 2012)

Depeche dijo:


> He estado repasando y actualizando mis gráficas, y no me gusta nada lo que veo.
> Me temo que mi objetivo de que baje el ibex a 5.270 antes de acabar el mes de julio puede cumplirse, veo divergencias y movimientos un poco extraños, he hecho unas comparaciones con la situación que vivian las bolsas dias antes de atentado del 11 S de las torres gemelas y veo muchas similitudes. Espero equivocarme,pero creo que podría producirse algun acontecimiento mundial muy negativo que podria hacer derrumbarse las bolsas. Espero que no tenga nada que ver con las Olimpiadas de Londres.
> Se que con este comentario me van a llover muchas críticas y me van a tratar de conspiranoico,lo único que deseo es equivocarme en lo que digo.




Como ves las bolsas europeas aparte del Ibex? Gracias depeche


----------



## Depeche (21 Jul 2012)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Como ves las bolsas europeas aparte del Ibex? Gracias depeche



Las veo mal, la ostia en las bolsas será global.


----------



## topito (21 Jul 2012)

*te creo*

te creo amigo Depeche es más lo presiento desde hace tiempo pero como podemos protegernos de la que se nos viene encima? ,me refiero al tema de inversión ya que de bolsa se que ni olerla desde hace tiempo .Muchas gracias por tus consejos y espero que me contestes ahora q estás de vacaciones .Un saludo


----------



## Depeche (21 Jul 2012)

Yo lo único que te puedo decir es como me estoy protegiendo yo, con onzas de plata bullion.


----------



## topito (21 Jul 2012)

*gracias Depeche !!!*

Sabía que me ibas a contestar! .Disfruta de tus vacaciones .Que opinas del oro físico? mejor que la plata? en que formato ? .Como sé que eres un gran analista técnico. que me puedes adelantar? Dime formas de adquirirlo aquí es imposible .Y con respecto a las divisas ?CHF? que me aconsejas ? donde?.Perdona por tanta pregunta pero ahora que encontrado a alguien que dice verdades y que opina como yo me interesa mucho tu opinión y al que no le interese como ha dicho otro forero que no entre ni pierda el tiempo .Gracias again


----------



## calimero215 (22 Jul 2012)

Depeche ya que han sacado el tema de los metales, preguntarte como ves tu la evolución de los metales en el medio plazo??. Crees que habrá una corrección de los metales si se produce la gran caída que has pronosticado??

En base a este articulo Ugly Charts In Gold, Silver & Oil

Estoy esperando a que los metales se definan para entrar ya que si la onza de plata baja a 20 dolares no me gustaría perderme la corrección.

Te pido que nos ilustres sobre los metales ya que seguro que como yo hay mucha gente que no sabe si entrar ya a saco en metales físicos o esperar una posible corrección.

Un saludo y gracias por adelantado


----------



## Depeche (22 Jul 2012)

calimero215 dijo:


> Depeche ya que han sacado el tema de los metales, preguntarte como ves tu la evolución de los metales en el medio plazo??. Crees que habrá una corrección de los metales si se produce la gran caída que has pronosticado??
> 
> En base a este articulo Ugly Charts In Gold, Silver & Oil
> 
> ...



Te respondo por privado.


----------



## Lovecraf (22 Jul 2012)

Depeche dijo:


> Te respondo por privado.



Depeche me puedes copiar y pegar por privado lo que le has contestado al compañero? estoy interesado en este tema. Muchas gracias.


----------



## topito (22 Jul 2012)

*otro privado*

Depeche a mi también me interesa el tema contestame en privado por favor


----------



## cerç (22 Jul 2012)

y a mi ..aunque solo sea por curiosidad. Soy de los que piensa que solo tiene autentico valor la tierra y sus frutos.


----------



## cerç (22 Jul 2012)

El mercado es algo "posterior"


----------



## torrefacto (22 Jul 2012)

Depeche, con todos mis respetos, me podría enviar tambien en privado.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## salvis (22 Jul 2012)

me uno a las peticiones


----------



## Asdasd (22 Jul 2012)

Uno más que se une a la petición para Depeche. 

Muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Goomersindo (22 Jul 2012)

Yo tambien estaria interesado en tu opinión sobre los metales, Depeche.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## alm (22 Jul 2012)

Bueno si aún te quedan fuerzas yo también hago la msima petición.

Gracias y suerte.


----------



## xmax (22 Jul 2012)

Buenas Depeche!!!

Aquí tienes a otro que quiere la respuesta metalera, no se si será ensuciar el hilo pero casi mejor si lo posteas, me veo que completamos cinco páginas solicitándote el privado...

Gracias


----------



## karlilatúnya (22 Jul 2012)

Si no es mucha molestia, Depeche y me puedes informar por privado te estaría muy agradecido.
un saludo.


----------



## ninfireblade (22 Jul 2012)

Yo si no es mucha molestia tambien lo agradeceria.


----------



## Drinito (22 Jul 2012)

Yo también estoy interesado y agradecería mucho la aportación.

Un saludo


----------



## salvis (23 Jul 2012)

manifiestate depecheeeeee jajajjaa


----------



## Depeche (23 Jul 2012)

Creo que debería pedirme una excedencia en mi trabajo de funcionario y trabajar de broker,jeje, quizá con la que está cayendo me ganaría mejor la vida.


----------



## karlilatúnya (23 Jul 2012)

Depeche dijo:


> Creo que debería pedirme una excedencia en mi trabajo de funcionario y trabajar de broker,jeje, quizá con la que está cayendo me ganaría mejor la vida.



Así como estás, tendras la salud en mejores condiciones je je:rolleye:


----------



## emho (23 Jul 2012)

Hola depeche me gustaria conocer esa opinion suya de los metales.
Tambien acepto invitaciones a fc por privado.
Muy agradecido.


----------



## Depeche (23 Jul 2012)

Madre mia, tengo la bandeja de entrada de correo interno saturada, siento no poder contestar a todos, nunca imaginé que podria recibir tantos mensajes, ahora mismo 72 privados. Lo único que voy a decir por aquí de momento es que ahora estamos asistiendo a un minirebote en el ibex que lo llevará a 6.235 puntos más o menos, una vez tocado ese nivel volverá para abajo perdiendo otra vez los 6.000 puntos y siguiendo hasta niveles comentados anteriormente por mi.


----------



## ninfireblade (23 Jul 2012)

Depeche, te parece una locura entrar ahora en el SAN aprovechando que han prohibido los cortos ?


----------



## Moncho (23 Jul 2012)

Depeche dijo:


> Madre mia, tengo la bandeja de entrada de correo interno saturada, siento no poder contestar a todos, nunca imaginé que podria recibir tantos mensajes, ahora mismo 72 privados. Lo único que voy a decir por aquí de momento es que ahora estamos asistiendo a un minirebote en el ibex que lo llevará a 6.235 puntos más o menos, una vez tocado ese nivel volverá para abajo perdiendo otra vez los 6.000 puntos y siguiendo hasta niveles comentados anteriormente por mi.



Me alegro un monton de verte de nuevo por aqui depeche 
gracias por tus aportaciones


----------



## mariosego (23 Jul 2012)

Muchas gracias por tus comentarios. Estaba entrando en el chat para preguntarte por el rebote y como lo veías, y acabo de ver que ya lohas comentado, perfecto.

Un saludo.


----------



## nekcab (23 Jul 2012)

Depeche dijo:


> Madre mia, tengo la bandeja de entrada de correo interno saturada, siento no poder contestar a todos, nunca imaginé que podria recibir tantos mensajes, ahora mismo 72 privados. Lo único que voy a decir por aquí de momento es que ahora estamos asistiendo a un minirebote en el ibex que lo llevará a 6.235 puntos más o menos, una vez tocado ese nivel volverá para abajo perdiendo otra vez los 6.000 puntos y siguiendo hasta niveles comentados anteriormente por mi.



Por si te sirve de "apoyo" (no creo, pero queda 'mu bonito'):
Estaba viendo Intereconomía y resalto la frase sobre un televidente preguntando al analista "Alberto Iturralde", a cerca de su opinión en cuanto a realizar inversiones en oro:


Alberto Iturralde dijo:


> "Es un valor burbujeado, y de operar, hacerlo solo en corto"


----------



## Cordoba (23 Jul 2012)

Buenas tardes a todos y en especial para depeche, y gracias por tus aportaciones, con respecto los metales creo q seria interesante conocer tu opinión, entiendo q sea difícil en abierto porque puede pasar de todo pero eres de bastante fiar, aunque como digo es verdad que esto tiene su complicación, como ya te paso cuando decías q la onza de plata se disparaba a 50 dólares y no fue así y te criticaron bastante, Tiene mucho mérito arriesgarte. Por favor como ves ahora el oro y la plata?


----------



## mariosego (24 Jul 2012)

Esto va camino de perder los 6000 otra vez, depeche como ves esto ahora que han prohibido los cortos. Entraremos en lateral o veremos el infierno haya por los 5500 o 5300. Y si hay alguna medida de última hora que nivel sería síntoma de escape por arriba.

Un saludo y muchas gracias.


----------



## Depeche (24 Jul 2012)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo pienso que el ibex bajará hasta 5.270 más o menos para mediados de julio, aunque quizá me equivoque en el tiempo, y la corrección sea más fuerte,pero analizando a fondo la gráfica creo que deberían haber 2 rebotes importantes y finalmente una onda extendida a la baja que lo lleve a 5.270



Por muy increible que parezca,este mensaje lo escribí el dia 9 de mayo, aqui decia que esperaba los 5.270 puntos para mediados de julio,pero en otro post posterior dije que creia que ese nivel lo veriamos antes de finalizar el mes de julio, por lo que estoy a 5 sesiones de acertar. 
Veremos que acierto o no,yo estoy convencido de que si, como suelo decir el tiempo pone a cada uno en su sitio.


----------



## EstallidoYA (24 Jul 2012)

Depeche, 

Como me gusta leerte. Este es uno de mis hilos favoritos en esta web.

No dejes de informarnos sobre todo lo que sabes.

Muchas gracias Depeche


----------



## calimero215 (24 Jul 2012)

Depeche si aciertas que prefieres Altar o Monolito??? jejejeje

Voy preparando palomitas

Un saludo


----------



## Depeche (25 Jul 2012)

Mañana espero grandísimas caídas en bolsa. No os lo perdais porque los niveles pueden caer a plomo.


----------



## karlilatúnya (25 Jul 2012)

Gracias,a mí ya no me pilla con dinero en la bolsa.


----------



## HisHoliness (25 Jul 2012)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> Gracias,a mí ya no me pilla con dinero en la bolsa.



A mi me pilla con cash....dudo entre meter hoy o esperar a mediados de agosto....depeche, que opina usted? veo bien unas SAN o BBVA, incluso TEF para 3-4 años....


----------



## mc_toni (25 Jul 2012)

De momento el ibex esta en verde, hace 20min +1.93%...


----------



## Depeche (25 Jul 2012)

Yo a partir de las 16 horas espero que esté el indice en rojo, quizá me precipité en un dia y sea mañana cuando caerán los indices a plomo,pero yo apuesto por cerrar hoy en rojo.


----------



## alm (26 Jul 2012)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo a partir de las 16 horas espero que esté el indice en rojo, quizá me precipité en un dia y sea mañana cuando caerán los indices a plomo,pero yo apuesto por cerrar hoy en rojo.



Con la volatilidad-manipulación-intervención... que hay actualmente te arriesgaste demasiado a dar fecha horas minutos.... Yo también estoy convencido que se verá lo que tu dices, pero no se si será en los próximos días (JJOO,..) en agosto-setiembre o octubre. Pero la "cosa" está mal.

Saludos Depeche.


----------



## calimero215 (26 Jul 2012)

Depeche si Draghi sale a la palestra y dice frases lapidarias como " HARE(IMPRIMIRE)

TODO LO NECESARIA Y SERA SUFUCIENTE" tu no puedes saber eso.

El tiempo te va a dar la razon, asi que tu sigue comentandonos lo que te salga de ahi 

que yo personalmente valoro mucho tus aportaciones.

Un saludo


----------



## Depeche (26 Jul 2012)

Yo soy cabezón,y veo esta subida falsa, es la típica subida que acabará siendo invertida,es decir,con martillo invertido, y será una señal clarísima de bajadas importantísimas, para que me entendais, bajo mi punto de vista hoy han subido las acciones todo lo que han podido hasta la resistencia de 6.250 para a partir de ahí dejarla caer a plomo. Ya vereis ya,jeje.
Nos vamos a divertir viendo caidas a partir de mañana.


----------



## << 49 >> (26 Jul 2012)

¿La resistencia de 6250? ¡Pero si ha llegado a 6368!

Vosotros los chartistas sois unos cachondos.

Las "resistencias" son y no son al mismo tiempo, como el gato de Schrödinger.


----------



## Depeche (26 Jul 2012)

Lo sucedido hoy me ha roto los esquemas,no me lo esperaba


----------



## EstallidoYA (26 Jul 2012)

Depeche, 

Tras los de hoy, con la mayor subida en 2 años ¿como crees que evolucionará la bolsa en los próximos 30 días?


----------



## _juanma_ (26 Jul 2012)

Depeche dijo:


> Mañana espero grandísimas caídas en bolsa. No os lo perdais porque los niveles pueden caer a plomo.



Las gráficas valen para lo que valen, no son un dogma de fe.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (26 Jul 2012)

Para mañana subidas de un 2,5%


----------



## << 49 >> (26 Jul 2012)

El valor más probable para el cierre de mañana es el cierre de hoy.

Me pregunto qué cosa podría hacer que los partidarios del análisis técnico abandonaran su "fe".


----------



## Velvetin (26 Jul 2012)

Depeche dijo:


> Lo sucedido hoy me ha roto los esquemas,no me lo esperaba



Yo de bolsa ni idea, pero por lo visto los ultimos años, cuando las bolsas pegan bandazos tan gordos para arriba y para abajo no auguran nada bueno.

Cuando vuelvas a recuperar los esquemas me encantaría seguir leyendote.


----------



## Depeche (27 Jul 2012)

Sigo pensando que estamos a las puertas de un gran crash,una serie de caidas antológicas,quizá se esperen al lunes,algo puede pasar este fin de semana,lo que está sucediendo no es normal,bajo mi punto de vista.


----------



## Rocket (27 Jul 2012)

Depeche dijo:


> Sigo pensando que estamos a las puertas de un gran crash,una serie de caidas antológicas,quizá se esperen al lunes,algo puede pasar este fin de semana,lo que está sucediendo no es normal,bajo mi punto de vista.



Al haber prohibido los cortos, la manera que tienen de ganar pasta es crear estos bandazos. Yo me metí hace dos días en SAN a 4,06. Y ahora parece que el arreón está llegando a su fin. Estoy pensando en vender... porque yo también espero caídas, si no fuertes, moderadas. Y a volver a recomprar cuando eso suceda.


----------



## topito (27 Jul 2012)

*estoy con Depeche*

Estoy contigo Depeche solo es cuestión de sentarse y esperar . La bolsa como ya sabemos la manejan y esta vez la caida va a ser tremenda. Mientras tanto tu sigue prediciendo que yo estoy segura que estás en la linea.Gracias Depeche por todo , estamos muchos foreros pendientes de ti.


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (30 Jul 2012)

Pregunta del millón: ¿ha tocado fondo el IBEX?


----------



## Depeche (1 Ago 2012)

Bajo mi punto de vista no,creo que veremos los 5.270 durante el mes de agosto.


----------



## Entrinchera (3 Ago 2012)

El hilo es tremendamente interesante y su autor, digno de elogio.
Esta parado, ¿por que?


----------



## Depeche (3 Ago 2012)

Supongo que porque finalmente no se cumplió lo que yo pensaba,de que antes de finalizar julio el ibex tocaría los 5.270 puntos,por otro lado he estado fuera de vacaciones,llegué ayer de Roma,y a penas he posteado,y supongo que la gente está decepcionada conmigo por mi mala predicción.
Pero os puedo asegurar que a pesar de que me he equivocado en el tiempo,creo que no tardaremos en ver los 5.270 y no me cabe la menor duda de que aún no hemos tocado fondo,las caídas se acentuarán y esos 5.270 los veremos.
Un saludo.


----------



## Depeche (3 Ago 2012)

Realmente creo que el hecho de que prohibieran los cortos fue fundamental para alargar en el tiempo la caída que yo esperaba,no es que quiera poner excusas,pero me da la sensación de que sin esa medida ya hubieramos tocado los 5.270 pero de todos modos solamente han ganado tiempo,pero el único camino que le veo es el comentado,mas pronto que tarde llegará a mi nivel.
Es mi humilde opinión.


----------



## torrefacto (3 Ago 2012)

Depeche, ve usted cambio de la tendencia bajista para diciembre? Admito que tengo un dinero que "no necesito" en varios años y creo que si no explota el euro por los aires, es un momento idóneo para entrar. 

Un Saludo!


----------



## salvis (3 Ago 2012)

depeche demasiadas cosas a tener en cuenta y mas si abre la boca alguno para vender humo , todo en esta vida no se puede controlar ,pero seguro que aciertas en lo que dices , aunque ojala te equivoques .


----------



## Entrinchera (3 Ago 2012)

Depeche dijo:


> Realmente creo que el hecho de que prohibieran los cortos fue fundamental para alargar en el tiempo la caída que yo esperaba,no es que quiera poner excusas,pero me da la sensación de que sin esa medida ya hubieramos tocado los 5.270 pero de todos modos solamente han ganado tiempo,pero el único camino que le veo es el comentado,mas pronto que tarde llegará a mi nivel.
> Es mi humilde opinión.



Yo también creo que ha sido determinante la prohibición de los cortos. Es como si a la mitad de la partida, te eliminan una regla fundamental del juego. Ellos tienen el poder y lo manejan a su antojo.
Anoche pensé que los valores que sigo, se pegarían otro batacazo y eliminé mis posiciones de compra. 
Ahora veo que suben. Esto no es normal.
También pienso que habrá una caída importante y como no tengo tiempo para análisis fundamentales y ni siquiera para algún técnico, me moveré en corto, guiándome de las caras de miedo que veo en nuestros representantes políticos.


----------



## mariosego (5 Ago 2012)

Depeche dijo:


> Supongo que porque finalmente no se cumplió lo que yo pensaba,de que antes de finalizar julio el ibex tocaría los 5.270 puntos,por otro lado he estado fuera de vacaciones,llegué ayer de Roma,y a penas he posteado,y supongo que la gente está decepcionada conmigo por mi mala predicción.
> Pero os puedo asegurar que a pesar de que me he equivocado en el tiempo,creo que no tardaremos en ver los 5.270 y no me cabe la menor duda de que aún no hemos tocado fondo,las caídas se acentuarán y esos 5.270 los veremos.
> Un saludo.



Ni muchísimo menos estamos decepcionados, o por lo menos yo. Es verdad lo que dice otro forero no se puede controlar que lancen una bomba de humo, eso aplaza lo inevitable, xq yo estoy contigo esto tiene que bajar a los 5300 si o si y más viendo como está el panorama.

Un saludo y gracias por tus comentarios.
PD: Yo tb he estado de vacaciones y acabo de llegar


----------



## EstallidoYA (9 Ago 2012)

Como ves el tema tras estos ultimos días Depeche ???


----------



## mariosego (13 Ago 2012)

A mi me da que con el poco volumen que hay, en este mes esto no se mueve de entre 6900 y 7200


----------



## EstallidoYA (16 Ago 2012)

Alguna opinión más ???


----------



## Carnivorous Cactus_borrado (16 Ago 2012)

9000? Mucho me parece. Yo he aprovechado la subida para volver a liquidez total sin perder (incluso ganando un poco), ahora a esperar los 5000.


----------



## Entrinchera (3 Sep 2012)

Depeche, ¿sigue de vacaciones?
Me gustaría conocer sus impresiones, al respecto del hilo.
Yo con posiciones de compra canceladas, desde el 31 de agosto. Pienso abrirlas de nuevo hasta el 15 de septiembre.
No soy un experto en el tema, pero me escama la tranquilidad y calma chicha que rezuma el Ibex..
Danos tu parecer, tu opinión.


----------



## Depeche (4 Sep 2012)

Estoy por aqui, respecto a la situación actual de los mercados, no me fío nada, creo que en cualquier momento pueden producirse caídas considerables. Es mi humilde opinión.


----------



## Entrinchera (5 Sep 2012)

Me alegro de que continúe por aquí.
Tengo la misma percepción, y el presentimiento de estar dopados, para que los muchachos nos corten el suministro en cualquier momento.
Tengo una apuesta personal sobre si superaré una cantidad (pequeña), si hablamos de inversión en bolsa para un neófito ocmo yo, de lograr un rendimiento de un 10% durante un año.


----------



## ninfireblade (5 Sep 2012)

Entrinchera dijo:


> Me alegro de que continúe por aquí.
> Tengo la misma percepción, y el presentimiento de estar dopados, para que los muchachos nos corten el suministro en cualquier momento.
> Tengo una apuesta personal sobre si superaré una cantidad (pequeña), si hablamos de inversión en bolsa para un neófito ocmo yo, de lograr un rendimiento de un 10% durante un año.




Si se pudiera sacar facilmente un 10% anual en la bolsa todos seriamos ricos. Hablamos de un 10% cada año, de nada sirve sacar un año un 10% y al año siguiente un -4%


----------



## Entrinchera (6 Sep 2012)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Si se pudiera sacar facilmente un 10% anual en la bolsa todos seriamos ricos. Hablamos de un 10% cada año, de nada sirve sacar un año un 10% y al año siguiente un -4%



Por partes. 
Yo no pretendo hacerme rico en bolsa, porque a lo mejor, ya lo soy. 
Creo recordar haber escrito que soy neófito en mercados de valores y la "pequeña" cantidad que estoy invirtiendo, la tengo diseñada para comprobar mi rendimiento a un año, con un objetivo del 10%.
El siguiente año, si procediera, ya se verá. 
Por ahora, hago seguimiento de este interesante hilo.


----------



## mariosego (1 Oct 2012)

Este hilo parece un poco muerto alguien que se pringue y me diga hacia donde va esto.

Un saludo y muchas gracias.


----------



## Depeche (2 Oct 2012)

Yo de momento no me mojo más, no estuve acertado en su dia, lo estoy mirando desde la barrera.


----------



## Pesado (3 Oct 2012)

ninfireblade dijo:


> *Si se pudiera sacar facilmente un 10% anual en la bolsa todos seriamos ricos*. Hablamos de un 10% cada año, de nada sirve sacar un año un 10% y al año siguiente un -4%



Sacar un 10% al año de un capital "normal" no te hace rico.


----------



## Wifli (4 Oct 2012)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo de momento no me mojo más, no estuve acertado en su dia, lo estoy mirando desde la barrera.



Vamos depeche!!

Hace mucho que te sigo desde fuera, yo estoy contigo esto va a petar tarde o temprano y hay que estar al loro para comprar!!

No nos dejes weii!!


----------

